# JOKER PAID TIPS



## meher4real (Dec 3, 2019)

====> *LYON VS LILLE (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 3rd December 2019 at 21:05
BET ON: Both teams to score - *Yes*
Odd: 1.70 (bet365)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 3, 2019)

*====> CRYSTAL PALACE VS BOURNEMOUTH*
Date: 3rd December 2019 at 20:30
BET ON: Draw no bet - *CRYSTAL PALACE*
Odd: 1.60 (bet365)


----------



## meher4real (Dec 4, 2019)

*====> SPARTAK SUBOTICA VS PROLETER*
Date: 4th December 2019 at 17:00
BET ON: Match odds - *SPARTAK SUBOTICA*
Odd: 1.70 (bet365)

*====> DINAMO BUCURESTI VS CHINDIA TARGOVISTE*
Date: 4th December 2019 at 19:30
BET ON: Match odds - *DINAMO BUCURESTI*
Odd: 1.57 (SBOBET)


----------



## meher4real (Dec 5, 2019)

*====> GRBALJ VS SUTJESKA*
Date: 5th December 2019 at 13:00
BET ON: Match odds - *SUTJESKA*
Odd: 1.73 (1xbet)


----------



## meher4real (Dec 6, 2019)

*====> SHANGHAI SHENHUA VS SHANDONG LUNENG*
Date: 6th December 2019 at 12:35
BET ON: Over / Under - *Over +2.50*
Odd: 1.70 (1xbet)


----------



## meher4real (Dec 6, 2019)

*====> YAMAGA VS SHONAN*
Date: 7th December 2019 at 06:00
BET ON: Match odds - *SHONAN*
Odd: 1.76 (SBOBET)


----------



## meher4real (Dec 7, 2019)

*====> CORINTHIANS VS FLUMINENSE*
Date: 8th December 2019 at 20:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *FLUMINENSE +0.50*
Odd: 1.93 (SBOBET)


----------



## meher4real (Dec 10, 2019)

*====> DORTMUND VS SLAVIA PRAHA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 10th December 2019 at 21:00
BET ON: Asian handicap Corners - *DORTMUND -2.00*
Odd: 1.67 (SBOBET)


----------



## meher4real (Dec 11, 2019)

*====> BAYERN MUNCHEN VS TOTTENHAM (DAILY SURE BET) (85% WIN)*
Date: 11st December 2019 at 21:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *TOTTENHAM +1.75*
Odd: 1.78 (SBOBET)

- Revenge game for Tottenham under Mourinho.

*====> OLYMPIACOS VS CRVENA ZVEZDA (80% WIN)*
Date: 11st December 2019 at 21:00
BET ON: First half Asian handicap Corners - *OLYMPIACOS -1.25*
Odd: 2.04 (SBOBET)

- We expect many attempts on goal for Olympiacos at the First half.

*====> MAMELODI SUNDOWNS VS POLOKWANE CITY (80% WIN)*
Date: 11st December 2019 at 17:00
BET ON: Match odds - *MAMELODI SUNDOWNS*
Odd: 1.60 (1xbet)

*====> RAJA CASABLANCA VS TETOUAN (70% WIN)*
Date: 11st December 2019 at 19:00
BET ON: Match odds - *RAJA CASABLANCA*
Odd: 2.01 (1xbet)


----------



## meher4real (Dec 11, 2019)

NB : Are you still interested in our offers ?
- We're looking for a very strong comeback, specially these upcoming days.
AN : We're offering discount prices for our old customers, Inform us if you're interested !

Contact : jokerpaidtips@gmail.com


----------



## meher4real (Dec 15, 2019)

*====> WOLVES VS TOTTENHAM*
Date: 15th December 2019 at 15:00
BET ON: Over / Under - *Over +2.50*
Odd: 1.83 (SBOBET)

- 3 games on tonight from the Prem and this is my pick of the lot. In the 5 games under Mourinho, over 2.5 goals has it in every game. In 8 games away this season, Spurs are yet to keep a clean sheet whilst over 2.5 Goals has occurred 7 times. This is mostly due to their leaky defense, as on average they concede 2.0 goal per game (in comparison to the 1.38 goals they score per game).
- Wolves are on an unbeaten run of 9 games in all competitions. This is why we cannot back spurs to win this match. However, Wolves have the same problem of always conceding 1 goal a match against teams they shouldn't. With BTTS hitting 6 out of 8 home games this season. So against good quality opponents, we expect this number of goals to increase drastically. Wolves do have a decent amount of firepower upfront as well - averaging 1.5 goals a game.
- Here we have two teams that both have fluid and aggressive playing styles that don't seem to have the defensive co-ordination necessary to maintain clean sheets in the prem. This will obviously lend itself well to backing goals in a match.

contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 15, 2019)

====> *ALIANZA LIMA VS BINACIONAL*
Date: 15th December 2019 at 21:30
BET ON: Over / Under - *Over +2.50*
Odd: 1.70 (bet365)

contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 16, 2019)

*====> CRYSTAL PALACE VS BRIGHTON (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 16th December 2019 at 20:45
BET ON: Asian handicap - *CRYSTAL PALACE +0.00*
Odd: 1.89 (SBOBET)

- Here we've got an interesting Monday night fixture. Two defensive powerhouses, pitted against each other. As such, home advantage will clearly add to the strength of Palace this match-day. They haven't been beaten in three games now and their sole three losses in front of the home crowd this campaign had come against Leicester, Manchester City, and Liverpool.
- Furthermore, Palace have only lost to top 4 contending sides this campaign (Manchester City, Chelsea, Leicester, Liverpool, and Tottenham), bar their away loss to Sheffield.
- On the other hand, Brighton were winless in four of their last five games, and lost three of these as well. With their sole win coming against a struggling Arsenal side. Restraint enough, Brighton have only one once in 14 years at Sedhurst park (Palace's home), this match-up is likely to see this drought continue.
- Brighton just don't have an enigma like Palace's Zaha, they are a very readable team that do very predictable things. No fault to the manager, but the players know exactly what they are in the side to do and rarely stray from this. You could argue either Gross or Maupay is similar to Zaha, but we just can't see how Brighton snatch this win.
- Palace have held 4 clean sheets from 8 at home and we expect that this will be bumped to 5 from 9.

contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 16, 2019)

*====> MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES VS MIAMI HEAT*
Date: 17th December 2019 at 02:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *MIAMI HEAT -4.50*
Odd: 1.89 (SBOBET)

- At this point in the season, we’re no longer surprised by what the Heat (19-7) have accomplished. The team currently boasts the second best record in the Eastern Conference, the third best record in the league and has won seven of its last nine. Miami ranks seventh in points per 100 possessions (111.1), third in effective field-goal percentage (54.9%), ninth in points allowed per 100 possessions (106.3) and 13th in opponent’s effective field-goal percentage (51.3%)
- Conversely, the Grizzlies (9-17) have struggled to find their identity. The team has lost 10 of its last 14 games and prior to Saturday, hadn’t won a home game since November 15th. Memphis ranks 24th in points per 100 possessions (106), 21st in effective field-goal percentage (52%), 21st in points allowed per 100 possessions (111.6) and 19th in opponent’s effective field-goal percentage (53.2%).
As always, let’s dig deeper.
- Since guard Ja Morant (18.7 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 6.4 APG) returned to the lineup on Monday, the Grizzlies have won three of four and looked especially impressive in Saturday’s 128-111 victory against the Washington Wizards. The team was dominant on all fronts, averaging 124 points per 100 possessions (89th percentile) with an effective field-goal percentage of 64.9% (96th percentile) while limiting the Wizards to 98 points per 100 possessions (83rd) percentile) with an effective field-goal percentage of 48.1% (75th percentile).
- Although I’ll concede the performance was impressive, it seems to be more of an anomaly rather than a sign of things to come. Prior to Saturday, Memphis hadn’t ranked in the 56th percentile or above in 14 consecutive games. It’s unlikely the team will be able to continue Saturday’s impressive offensive showing against a Heat team that has ranked in the 55th percentile or higher in points allowed per 100 possessions against all but one of their 15 contests against sub-.500 opponents.
- As far as trends go, Miami tops the league at 17-8-1 ATS and is 3-1 ATS as a road favorite. The team is also an impressive 14-1 (13-2 ATS) against sub-.500 teams and has won 13 in a row against such opponents. Conversely, Memphis ranks sixth worst at 11-15 ATS and is 5-8 as a home underdog. The team is also 1-12 (3-10 ATS) against teams above .500 and has lost eight in a row against such opponents.

contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 18, 2019)

Created a stats pack for El Classico Barcelona vs Real Madrid game.

These stats are based on the number of occurrences of each stat in the current season.

Stats are based on whether the team are home or away meaning Over 2.5 Game Gls (H) means the number of times there have been more than 2 goals at home for the team this season.

Colouring system is as follows:

Red = Lower than the League Average

Orange = Similar to the League Average

Green = Better than the League Average


----------



## meher4real (Dec 19, 2019)

*====> BASKONIA VS REAL MADRID (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 19th December 2019 at 21:00
BET ON: Money line - *REAL MADRID*
Odd: 1.45 (SBOBET)

- Real Madrid has won 9 of their last 10 games in all competitions and are in excellent form. They have averaged 91 points in their last 10 games while Baskonia have averaged 78 points in their last 10 games. 
- Baskonia were just humiliated away from home by Valencia 2 days ago in their last Euroleague outing, a game in which Valencia lead pretty much the whole time and ended up winning by 28 points. Baskonia let them put up 105 points on the board which is 20 more than Valencia were averaging coming into that game. 
- Real Madrid had their last Euroleague game on the 17th as well and they beat Olimpia Milano at home by 9 points, holding them to 67 points in the process although Milano came into that game averaging 77 points per game in their last 10. 
- Real Madrid boasts a basket difference of +102 in the Euroleague while Baskonia has a basket difference of -46. Real clearly have the better players and are in better form, the only advantage Baskonia has here is the Fernando Buesa Arena and the home fans but that has not been enough for them 5 out of the last 6 times Real have travelled there.

contact us : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 19, 2019)

NB : We're on a very good streak of wins on the daily sure one bet offer, with 7 wins in a row.
- Visit our website "ARCHIVE" for more details.

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com *


----------



## meher4real (Dec 22, 2019)

*====> TOTTENHAM VS CHELSEA*
Date: 22th December 2019 at 17:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *TOTTENHAM +0.00*
Odd: 1.74 (SBOBET)

- Tottenham and Chelsea are currently on opposite trajectories in terms of form. The home team has been rejuvenated by the introduction of Mourinho and have won all 3 of their home games since his arrival, Chelsea on the other hand has lost 4 of their last 5 away games in the Premier League. The last time Tottenham lost at home was 4 months ago. If they beat Chelsea they will overtake them and catapult themselves from 6th to 4th in the Premier League table, finishing in the top 4 is obviously a huge season objective for them.
- Mourinho has also never lost against a team that he has coached before and I fully expect him to get the better of Lampard here tactically. Dele Alli, in particular, loves playing against Chelsea and has scored 5 goals in the last 7 games against them. Since the arrival of Mourinho he has scored 4 goals in 6 games and we wouldn't be surprised at all to see him get on the scoresheet again in this highly anticipated London derby. 

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 25, 2019)

*====> CANBERRA W VS WANDERERS W*
Date: 25th December 2019 at 09:30
BET ON: Match odds - *WANDERERS W*
Odd: 1.66 (bet365)

*====> TIGRY VS RIGA (DAILY SURE BET) (HOCKEY)*
Date: 25th December 2019 at 04:00
BET ON: Match odds - *RIGA*
Odd: 1.60 (bet365)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 25, 2019)

joker10 said:


> *====> CANBERRA W VS WANDERERS W*
> Date: 25th December 2019 at 09:30
> BET ON: Match odds - *WANDERERS W*
> Odd: 1.66 (bet365)
> ...


Correction : CANBERRA (W) game will start #TOMORROW 26/12/2019.
Sorry our fault !


----------



## meher4real (Dec 26, 2019)

NB : Christmas isn't finished yet when you bet with us, 50% discount on all our offers.
- Promotion will last two days, starting #TODAY 26/12/2019 and ends 27/12/2019.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 28, 2019)

*====> SOUTHAMPTON VS CRYSTAL PALACE*
Date: 28th December 2019 at 16:00
BET ON: Match odds - *SOUTHAMPTON*
Odd: 1.99 (SBOBET)

*====> BIZERTIN VS US TATAOUINE*
Date: 28th December 2019 at 14:00
BET ON: Match odds - *BIZERTIN*
Odd: 1.90 (bet365)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 29, 2019)

====> *TORONTO VS OKC*
Date: 30th December 2019 at 00:00
BET ON: Money line - *TORONTO*
Odd: 1.74 (bet365)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 30, 2019)

====> *HAMM VS GUMMERSBACH*
Date: 30th December 2019 at 19:00
BET ON: Money line - *HAMM*
Odd: 1.70 (bet365)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 30, 2019)

====> *WIZARDS VS MIAMI HEAT (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 31th December 2019 at 01:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *MIAMI HEAT -8.50*
Odd: 1.65 (betfair)

- Heat are one of the best team in the NBA against the spread and boast a 17-2 record against the eastern conference straight up. They are coming off a big win against philadelphia and their team remains almost fully healthy with only justice winslow out for todays game. The wizards are in an injury crisis meanwhile. Wagner, Hachimura, Bertans, Bryant are 4 of their best players and are all out for this game. Their best player, all-star guard bradley beal is also out.
- With all these injuries the wizards have had to call up a bunch of 3rd and 4th choice players from the d-league. These players should not be able to compete with a team as strong as the heat.

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Dec 31, 2019)

NB : Let's starts the new year right, when you bet with us, 50% discount on all our offers.
- Promotion will last two days, starting #TODAY 31/12/2019 and ends 01/01/2020.


----------



## meher4real (Jan 1, 2020)

AN : "*NEW YEAR WONDER*" will ends #TODAY 01/01/2020 (HIGH RECOMMENDED)

- Very cheap prices comparing to the number of bets you'll get on your subscription month !
NB : You can buy your subscription and then choose the date you prefer to start, like many of new customers did.

*PROFITS GUARANTEE !*

contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com *


----------



## meher4real (Jan 2, 2020)

*====> OLYMPIQUE SAFI VS HASSANIA AGADIR*
Date: 2nd January 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Match odds - *OLYMPIQUE SAFI*
Odd: 1.89 (SBOBET)

*====> SWANSEA CITY VS CHARLTON*
Date: 2nd January 2020 at 20:45
BET ON: Match odds - *SWANSEA CITY*
Odd: 1.53 (SBOBET)

*====> ZAMALEK VS ASWAN*
Date: 2nd January 2020 at 18:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *ZAMALEK -1.00*
Odd: 1.62 (1xbet)

*====> LIVERPOOL VS SHEFFIELD UNITED*
Date: 2nd January 2020 at 21:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *SHEFFIELD UNITED +1.50*
Odd: 1.99 (SBOBET)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 7, 2020)

====> *KLAGENFURT VS BOLZANO (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 7th January 2020 at 19:15
BET ON: Money line - *KLAGENFURT*
Odd: 1.85 (SBOBET)

====> *DIFAA EL JADIDI VS RAJA CASABLANCA*
Date: 7th January 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Match odds - *DIFAA EL JADIDI*
Odd: 1.95 (bet365)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 8, 2020)

====> *LIVINGSTON VS AJAX RES (DAILY SURE BET) 85%*
Date: 8th January 2020 at 16:00
BET ON: Match odds - *LIVINGSTON*
Odd: 1.65 (bet365)

====>* FUS RABAT VS HASSANIA AGADIR 80%*
Date: 8th January 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Match odds - *FUS RABAT*
Odd: 1.66 (bet365)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 9, 2020)

====> *TABUR C VS KIRKIN E (TENNIS) 75%*
Date: 9th January 2020 at 11:00
BET ON: Money line - *KIRKIN E*
Odd: 1.50 (SBOBET)

====> *TYUMENSKY VS TOLPAR (HOCKEY) (DAILY SURE BET) 85%*
Date: 9th January 2020 at 15:00
BET ON: Over / Under - *Under +6.50*
Odd: 1.60 (betway)

====>* BELARUS VS SERBIA (HANDBALL) 70%*
Date: 9th January 2020 at 18:15
BET ON: Asian handicap - *BELARUS -1.50*
Odd: 1.70 (bet365)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## meher4real (Jan 10, 2020)

====> *SHEFFIELD UTD VS WEST HAM*
Date: 10th January 2020 at 21:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *WEST HAM +0.75*
Odd: 1.75 (SBOBET)

====> *SANTA CLARA VS RIO AVE (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 10th January 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Both teams to score - *Yes*
Odd: 1.90 (betfair)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 11, 2020)

====> *CRYSTAL PALACE VS ARSENAL (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 11st January 2020 at 13:30
BET ON: Match odds - *ARSENAL*
Odd: 1.87 (SBOBET)

- Arsenal after hard begging of the season finally have changed coach. The new one definitely - Mikel Arteta definitely keeps better atmosphere in team, what's more he has an idea for this team. His records as Arsenal's coach is 2W-1D-1L what includes 2 very tight matches ( win 2-0 against Manchester United, and lose 1-2 against Chelsea after really hard match).
- What's the more important? Crystal Palace has huge lacks in their first team. Some of their important players are injured (Schlupp, Sakho, Townsend, van Aanhdt) and they surely won't play in this game. What's more Benteke and Zaha also aren't sure to be in the first team. 
- Allright, but what's the most important? Eagle's Captain - Luka Milivojevic pauses because of cards! The Eagles will be missing their central defensive midfielder. Every Crystals's lane will me weakened. 
- What's about Arsenal? Probably will be going with their strongest team, in their situation they have to fight for every single point. With their offensive power we think the'll be easy to score at least 2 with that heavy weakened oppenent.

====> *WIGAN VS BRISTOL CITY*
Date: 11st January 2020 at 16:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *BRISTOL CITY +0.50*
Odd: 1.71 (SBOBET)

- City have had a terrible run of form as of late, crashing out of the playoff contest. Losing 4-0 to an energised Brentford and a disappointing 2-0 defeat at home against Blackburn. Things aren't clicking for them, but the quality of their players are defeninitley of upper championship level.
- Wigan are, on the other hand Wigan. They are consistently a relegation battle team that struggle for points throughout the season. Their last five, consists of one win, a loss and three draws. They play uninspired, sloppy football and scrape wins where they can.
- Wigan have only scored over 1.5 goals themselves twice in twelve games, this will pair nicely with City who average 1.54 away goals per game. We cannot believe Wigan are firm favourites here as they are 3rd bottom on the table, without a crazy run of form to back the numbers here.
- As mentioned before, City play better away. Without their aggressive and demoralizing fans to play in front of, the Robins are more free to play their style of football.


Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 11, 2020)

NOTICE : New tipster takes control of our bets, with ten years experience working on various formus, we're looking for a strong comeback.
Visit our website for more details.


----------



## meher4real (Jan 12, 2020)

====> *VIRTON VS LOKEREN (DAILY SURE BET) 90%*
Date: 12nd January 2020 at 16:00
BET ON: Match odds - *VIRTON*
Odd: 1.60 (SBOBET)

====> *CARPI VS FC SUDTIROL 80%*
Date: 12nd January 2020 at 17:30
BET ON: Match odds - *CARPI*
Odd: 1.60 (SBOBET)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 13, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *JONG PSV VS JONG AJAX*
Date: 13rd January 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Match odds - *JONG AJAX*
Odd: 1.50 (SBOBET)









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




====> *READING U23 VS WEST HAM U23*
Date: 13rd January 2020 at 14:00
BET ON: Match odds - *WEST HAM U23*
Odd: 1.50 (betway)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 15, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *AC MILAN VS SPAL (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 15th January 2020 at 18:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *AC MILAN -1.00*
Odd: 2.02 (SBOBET)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 15, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *PEGASUS VS KITCHEE (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 16th January 2020 at 13:00
BET ON: Match odds - *KITCHEE*
Odd: 1.61 (bet365)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 17, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *PONTYPRIDD VS TAFFS WELL (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 17th January 2020 at 20:30
BET ON: Match odds - *PONTYPRIDD*
Odd: 1.61 (bet365)

Contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------



## meher4real (Jan 18, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*MK DONS VS SUNDERLAND*
Date: 18th January 2020 at 16:00
BET ON: Match odds - *SUNDERLAND*
Odd: 2.10 (bet365)


----------



## meher4real (Jan 23, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *BREDA VS PSV (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 23th January 2020 at 20:45
BET ON: Both teams to score - *Yes*
Odd: 1.70 (bwin)


----------



## meher4real (Jan 28, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *REGENSBURG VS HANNOVER (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 28th January 2020 at 20:30
BET ON: Both teams to score - *Yes*
Odd: 1.62 (betfair)









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*AL AIN VS BUNYODKOR*
Date: 28th January 2020 at 15:40
BET ON: Match odds - *AL AIN*
Odd: 1.75


----------



## meher4real (Jan 29, 2020)

jokerpaidtips.com is for sale | HugeDomains
					

Choose a memorable domain name. Professional, friendly customer support. Start using your domain right away.



					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *MANCHESTER CITY VS MANCHESTER UNITED (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 29th January 2020 at 20:45
BET ON: Both teams to score - *Yes*
Odd: 1.84 (betfair)









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*WEST HAM VS LIVERPOOL*
Date: 29th January 2020 at 20:45
BET ON: Asian handicap - *WEST HAM +1.50*
Odd: 1.85


----------



## meher4real (Feb 2, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *RAYO MAJADAHONDA VS OVIEDO B (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 2nd February 2020 at 12:00
BET ON: Match odds - *RAYO MAJADAHONDA*
Odd: 1.70 (1xbet)









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*CHINDIA VS BOTOSANI*
Date: 2nd February 2020 at 16:00
BET ON: Match odds - *BOTOSANI*
Odd: 1.95


----------



## meher4real (Feb 4, 2020)

NB : We have exactly what you're looking for, quality ones too!


----------



## meher4real (Feb 4, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *PENZA VS TORPEDO (ICE HOCKEY) (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 4nd February 2020 at 17:00
BET ON: Money line - *PENZA*
Odd: 1.77 (1xbet)


----------



## meher4real (Feb 5, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *CORENTIN MOUTET VS GUIDO PELLA (TENNIS) (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 5th February 2020 at 23:00
BET ON: Money line - *GUIDO PELLA*
Odd: 1.65 (SBOBET)

- Let's start with the obvious stuff: First of all, Pella is a Clay specialist, where as Moutet's game is better on Hard.
- That coupled with the home country advantage for Pella is a decent start.
- The funny thing here is, that i said the same thing and had a play on Pella mid-match when they last met at Roland Garros last year. A match, where Moutet was on fire the first two sets and then started to give ground away.
- In the 4th he managed to amass a 5:0 lead, which miraculously Pella managed to recover from, having gotten to 5:5 0:30, but then he produced a counter choke by losing 5:7 at the Frenchman's home tourney.
- Having been traumatized by their last meeting, we still think Pella is going to dominate from mid-match until the end for sure. Bigger question is how he will start the match, as this is his first Clay match this season.
- Guido has a Final to defend here, so we expect him to take charge at some point and grind out the young French lad at home.

====> *KIEL VS VARDAR (HANDBALL)*
Date: 5th February 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *KIEL -4.50*
Odd: 1.60 (bet365)

- Vardar without Shishkarev and the boss of Vardar for a milion times says that he wants to leave the club and atmosphere isn't good.
- Some transfers that were supposed to happen in the summer were cancelled and future is not bright.
- On top of that Vardar is known for fishy things this season.
- We see Kiel here on home floor bigger fav than -4.5.









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*TOTTENHAM VS SOUTHAMPTON*
Date: 5th February 2020 at 20:45
BET ON: Match odds - *TOTTENHAM*
Odd: 1.75


----------



## meher4real (Feb 7, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *POLTEN VS WACKER INNSBRUCK (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 7th February 2020 at 18:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *POLTEN -1.00*
Odd: 1.97 (SBOBET)

- First competive game in Austria this year.
- St.Pölten with a quite well preseason and after a transferban with some good transfers like Burke, Meister, Klarer, Stangl, Schimpelsberger... The club absolutely wants this win today and the promotion to the cup semi-finals.

*"FIDELITY OFFERS"* will ends #TODAY 07/02/2020, if you're interested or you need one day extend for your payment, inform us !
- Don't miss our offer, high recommended, specially the daily tickets.









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*HELMOND VS EXCELSIOR*
Date: 7th February 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Match odds - *EXCELSIOR*
Odd: 1.75


----------



## meher4real (Feb 11, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *SPEZIA VS CREMONESE (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 11st February 2020 at 21:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *SPEZIA -0.25*
Odd: 1.70 (SBOBET)

- Spezia are currently 6th on the table and a win in this match could should see them get as high as 2nd place in the league table to fight for promotion. Their form has been stellar as of late and they'll be playing at home against a Cremonese side that hasn't won any of their last 4 games, losing 2 and drawing 2. 
- Spezia's last home game was a 2-1 victory against 5th place Pordenone and the game before that was an impressive 3-0 away win against 2nd place Crotone. Spezia have also kept 5 clean sheets at home while Cremonese have kept only 1 clean sheet away. 
- The last time these 2 faced each other in the league was almost exactly a year ago in Febuary where Speiza won 2-0 at home. 
- Spezia should manage a comfortable victory that'll take them to 2nd.

====> *BLACKBURN VS HULL CITY*
Date: 11st February 2020 at 20:45
BET ON: Asian handicap - *BLACKBURN -0.25*
Odd: 1.61 (SBOBET)

- Guest have big troubles with squad. 
- The list of absentees will again run into double figures, with the heart of the Tigers’ defence crippled by the loss of five centre-backs. Also in winter transfer window Hull lose 2 best players - J. Bowen (29/16 - topscorer & top assist) & K. Grosicki (28/6 - 2nd topscorer & 2nd topasists.









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*SWANSEA VS QPR*
Date: 11st February 2020 at 20:45
BET ON: Asian handicap - *SWANSEA -0.25*
Odd: 1.80


----------



## meher4real (Feb 13, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *HEERENVEEN VS FEYENOORD (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 13rd February 2020 at 20:45
BET ON: Both teams to score - *Yes*
Odd: 1.52 (1xbet)

- Heerenveens last 5 games it ended with btts 4 out of 5 times and the one time it didn't occur they won 2:0 against one of the worst teams in the 2nd league.
- If you check Feyenoords away record you can see that 5/5 both teams scored. Both teams are really good offensively. When you check their last 5 head to heads they ended with btts 4/5.
- Other stat is that Heerenveen scored in every home game this season and Feyenoord scored in 6 in a row.









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ERZURUMSPOR VS TRABZONSPOR*
Date: 13rd February 2020 at 15:00
BET ON: Over / Under - *Under +2.50*
Odd: 1.80


----------



## meher4real (Feb 15, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *RAKOW VS LEGIA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 15th February 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Match odds - *LEGIA*
Odd: 1.68 (SBOBET)


----------



## meher4real (Feb 16, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *CASTRO DAIRE VS VALADARES GAIA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 16th February 2020 at 16:00
BET ON: Match odds - *CASTRO DAIRE*
Odd: 1.83 (SBOBET)

- Castro Daire is the hottest team in Campeonato de Portugal - série B.
- They started the season really bad and they were the last placed. Now, they don’t lose in 16 games , with 11 wins and 5 draws.
- They have 7 wins in a row, and we expecting another one here, and by more than 1 goal.

====> *TENERIFE VS RAYO VALLECANO*
Date: 16th February 2020 at 20:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *TENERIFE +0.00*
Odd: 1.57 (SBOBET)

- Tenerife very good since new coach came , Rayo with 4 key players out.










						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*SC FARENSE VS OLIVEIRENSE*
Date: 16th February 2020 at 18:15
BET ON: Match odds - *SC FARENSE*
Odd: 1.75


----------



## meher4real (Feb 17, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




NB : We don't want you to miss our games specially these days, our tipster looks very confident.

====> *HERMANNSTADT VS ASTRA*
Date: 17th February 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *ASTRA +0.50*
Odd: 1.64 (betfair)

- Having 3 points less from a Federation decision, Astra is forced to win 2 games before picking the last play off/out contenders. They are currently on 5th position with 40 points, 9 less than the leaders CFR Cluj.
- Astra's target has been first 2 places, but after 2 surprising defeats in the last 2 games, they're not even sure of participating in Championship group. A win tonight will make their last 2 games easier. Otherwise, they have a huge chance to lose the spot, given Viitorul is having 2 easy games.
- Hermannstadt is currently on 10th position and guaranteed a play out spot, no matter what they do. They're 3 points over the last relegating team, but the important game are yet to come, because in play out all teams will start with half of their current point numbers.

====>* AC MILAN VS AC TORINO (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 17th February 2020 at 20:45
BET ON: Asian handicap - *AC MILAN -0.75*
Odd: 1.73 (SBOBET)

- Milan, in spite of the last results, defeat in the derby and draw with Juve, in both games showed a good football, very intense and proactive. They fit players, like Rebic and Castillejo and the team in general has gained awareness and confidence. Certainly a little is due to the Ibra effect, but in recent games Milan has been seen to be very interesting.
- Torino, on the other hand, has plunged into a very black crisis, without results and with a flood of goals conceded in recent games. Not even the change of manager has led to a change so far.


----------



## meher4real (Feb 20, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *DJURGARDENS VS LEKSANDS (ICE HOCKEY) (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 20th February 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *DJURGARDENS -1.50*
Odd: 1.67 (bwin)

- Djurgårdens who currently sit 6 in the league just one point ahead for the quarterfinal playoff bye. Djurgårdens are one of swedens most succesful hockey clubs and in the past 2 seasons they have finished top 4 in the regular season one semi final apperance in the playoffs and finished runners up in last seasons playoffs. There are 10 games remaining and seeding is important as teams do not want to play in the eighth-finals and rather get the bye straight to the quarterfinals.
- Djurgårdens were on an 8th game winning streak before their current 2 game road losing streak. This is a perfect opportunity for them to turns things around as they face off against Leksands who are currently bottom of the SHL and would need a miracle to get themselves out of the regulation playoffs, they really dont have anything to play for and the form shows as they are in a 8 game losing streak. We dont think Djurgårdens can afford to drop points against such opposition and will get the job done to get the bye.
- Djurgårdens are on a 7 game home winning streak scoring 2 or more goals 4 out of 7 times. 2 of those games were against opposition ranked higher than them.
- Leksands doing their losing skid has allowed opponents to score 2 or more goals 5 times out of 8.
- In their 3 meetings this season Djurgårdens have won 4-2 and 4-0 away. 2-0 win at home.

====> *AS ROMA VS GENT*
Date: 20th February 2020 at 21:00
BET ON: Both teams to score - *Yes*
Odd: 1.87 (betfair)

- Hard times for AS Roma and coach Foneseca in Italy. Media doubting him and players oppose. Big pressure on AS Roma to deliver positive results.
- Recently, Italian media wrote about Fonseca and AS Roma after the third defeat in a row: “The Champions League spot getting unattainable and poor Fonseca needs to to come up with something, but it won't be easy under the given circumstances."
- Fonseca failed to impose his philosophy on the team. The roster needs some serious cleaning as a lot of players are past their best. Players are forced to play on unaccustomed positions and aren't clear about their positional duties on the field. This concerns especially Roma's defense. Offensively, Kluivert, Mkhitaryan and Dzeko are reliable forces to put AS Roma at least on the scoreboard every game.
- The relationship between players and coach is disturbed. After Roma's loss to Bergamo, Fonseca said that Roma's issue are psychologically, not physiologically. However, players strongly disagreed with that. In an interview, Pau Lopez dissent from Fonseca's statement. On Tuesday, locker room leaders - Dzeko, Pellegrini, Kolarov, Fasio and Pau - tried to convince coach Fonseca that the problem isn't the bad mentality, but his tactical line of approach.
- Nevertheless, in the match against Atalanta, Roma looked tactically much better than in the lost meetings with Sassuolo and Bologna. Thanks to a tactical changes. But Roma still struggles a lot after dead-ball situations. A lot of Roma's defensive players prefer man-to-man marking, but coach Foneseca wants zone defense. This issue enables opponents to score too easily. Roma conceded in 11 of the past 12 games at least 1 goal.
- One might think a match between big Roma and little Gent is the possibility for Roma to rest some star players and field some bench players. But no! Europa League has been prioritized for AS Roma as it could be a way to get a Champions League spot for next season.
- Considering everything Roma are going through at the moment (the persistent injuries, the sale of their captain, the unexperienced winter recruits, tactical issues, the impending takeover and the supposed rift between Fonseca and his senior players), we're not sure we can assume a clear victory by AS Roma tomorrow evening at the Olimpico.
- Gent might play in a lower league, but they're performing well and they would be top of the league weren't it for Club Brugge's own fine form. Gent breezed through Europa League group player with relative ease, scoring 11 goals in six matches while running out to an unbeaten record in Group I.









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*LUDOGORETS VS INTER MILAN*
Date: 20th February 2020 at 18:55
BET ON: Over / Under - *Over +2.50*
Odd: 2.11

- Ludogorets has dominated Bulgarian football for almost a decade, but failed to make a leap in European competitions. The Europa League is a chance to affirm for a team that is still trying to make a name on the outside. Ludogorets qualified from the second position of a group won by Espanyol, on the field of which they lost 6-0. The most important result was a 5-1 with ȚSKA Moscow, to which Keşeru gave him 3 goals. The big disadvantage of the Bulgarians is that they have only resumed the internal competition, and the break from the last official match was two months. In these circumstances, the 6-0 victory over Botev Vratsa, the penultimate ranked, does not mean much. Ludogorets has only one failure at home, in the last 8 matches of the Europa League, 0-1 with Espanyol. Six years ago, Ludogorets eliminated Lazio in the sixteenth round of the Europa League, after 1-0 away and 3-3 at home. Two years ago, the Bulgarians had no chance in front of Milan, 0-3 at home and 0-1 away
- PROBABLE TEAM: Iliev, Cicinho, Moți, Forster, Nedyalkov, Andrianantenaina, Badji - Lukoki, Marcelinho, Wanderson, Keșeru
- Inter is going through the most difficult period since October. He has lost the last two matches, in Serie A and the Italian Cup, and the hopes of an excellent season have diminished. Handanovic's absence weighs heavily, because Padelli does not rise to the Slovenian level and makes incredible blows. Padelli has failed in 4 of the last 5 goals conceded by Conte's team. Only at the goal of Fabian Ruiz, in the cup, nothing can be blamed. The failure of the semifinal round of the Italian Cup, 0-1 with Napoli, was followed by another defeat, 1-2 with Lazio, in the championship. Inter led by 1-0 at the break, but were back in the second half and, from the leader, came in 3rd. Inter finished in 3rd place in the UEFA Champions League group with Barcelona, Borussia Dortmund and Slavia Prague. Conte's team also lost to Barcelona (1-2) and Dortmund (2-3), although it led to a break each time. The only away victory is Prague (3-1). In the previous season, also coming from the Champions League, Inter eliminated Rapid Vienna in the sixteenth
- INJURY AND SUSPENDED: Handanovic, Gagliardini, Esposito, Sensi, Asamoah
- PROBABLY TEAM: Padelli, D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Skriniar, Moses, Barella, Brozovic, Biraghi, Eriksen - Lautaro, Alexis Sanchez


----------



## meher4real (Feb 21, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *RAJA BENI MELLAL VS RAJA CASABLANCA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 21th February 2020 at 17:00
BET ON: Over / Under team - *RAJA BENI MELLAL Over +0.50*
Odd: 1.90 (bet365)

- We taking Beni Mellal to score against very unconsistent team of Raja with several missings.
- Beni Mellal improved a lot lately and I see them close to their first win of the season, last game they played a very respectable game against Zemamra and deserved the win but the mental is still blocking this team.
- Coach Madihi said that they have nothing to loose and will play to win all last games, we believe Raja won't keep the cleensheet today.









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*VIKTORIA KOLN VS GROSSASPACH*
Date: 21th February 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Over / Under team - *VIKTORIA KOLN Over +1.50*
Odd: 1.90

- A relegation battle between Cologne and Großaspach!
- The Victoria still has the non-relegation places within sight, which Großaspach cannot say. It is getting very narrow for the Sonnenhöfer and the current form speaks itself.
- The last three games have all been lost, with a total of 6 goals conceded at home against Würzburg. The defensive is one of the worst in the league, conceded 49 goals.
- Things are going very well for Cologne. From the last 4 games you got 5 points and scored at least one goal each time. The Victoria offensive has already struck 42 times and reach the top 6 in the league offensively.
- In this game, we assume that Cologne will hit the mark at least twice.


----------



## meher4real (Feb 23, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*FC BOTOSANI VS POLI IASI*
Date: 24th February 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Match odds - *FC BOTOSANI*
Odd: 1.68


----------



## meher4real (Feb 27, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *SEATTLE SOUNDERS VS OLIMPIA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 28th February 2020 at 04:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *SEATTLE SOUNDERS -1.00*
Odd: 1.77 (SBOBET)

- Seattle Sounders were last seasons MLS Champions beating Toronto FC 3-1 :C, and have been one of the top and stable teams of MLS. They have reached MLS Cup 3 times in the last 4 seasons winning twice. Soudners were 2nd in the western conference going (16win-10lose-8draws). Their opponents CD Olimpia are currently sitting 3rd in the Honduras Clausura League Season with (5win-2lose-2draws) They were the Apertura winners for the 2019-2020 Honduran league. They are the face of the Honduran league with 31 titles and representing their league 11 times in the Concacaf Champions League with their best finish reaching the quarterfinals. Seattle have 6 appearance with their best finish reaching the semi finals.
- The sounders after winning Mls has kept its core players of Raul Ruidiaz, Captian Nicolas Lodeiro (injured), Cristian Roldan, Jordan Morris and Stefan Frei. They have also added to their squad with Attacking Midfielder Joao Paulo who scored on his debut last week and Central Defender Yeimar Gomez Andrade.
- The soudners were off to a flying start back in the first leg going ahead 2-0 before giving up their advantage and letting CD Olimpia tie the game late with some sloppy defending. This could be blamed to their lack of match fitness as it was their first offical game since MLS Cup and all mls teams struggled during the second half in their Concacaf Champions League legs. With another week of training the sounders should look better and more match fit.
- The sounders like the rest of their mls counterparts are trying to win the champions league for the first time and are trying to close the gap with Liga mx. The sounder also have won mls cup now twice in 4 years and now sets its goal on becoming champions of North America. We're expecting them to come out strong and win this game like how Atlanta did as you never know how the away rule goal can affect the game.
- The game will be played in centurylink field which will be outdoors. It is also a farcry from CD Olimpias usual stadium Estadio Tiburcio Carías Andino
- Weather reports for gametime around 9 degrees celsius clear skys. So quite cold compared to what the Hondurans usually face.
- The sounders are dominate at home going 11wins-4draws-2lose.
- In their last appearance in the champions league seattle won all of its home games 4-0, 1-0wins
Concerns :
- Captian Nicolas Lodeiro is injured and will most likely not play so is Gustav Svensson
- Yeimar Andrade could miss out due to visa problems but according to coach Schmetzer the problems should be fixed and should return to the squad.


----------



## ytewreno (Feb 28, 2020)

thanks


----------



## meher4real (Mar 4, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*LDU QUITO VS RIVER PLATE*
Date: 5th March 2020 at 01:30
BET ON: Match odds - *LDU QUITO*
Odd: 1.73

- River Plate travel only with a youth and reserve squad to Quito for the Copa Libertadores game. River Plate's team manager Marcelo Gallardo saves almost the entire first team from the trip to Quito. River Plate focus totally on the title race in Argentine Superliga. River Plate lead the Argentine Championship with 46 points, one point ahead of rival Boca Juniors. At the weekend, River Plate's team manager Gallardo has the chance to win the Argentine Championship, which is one of the few titles he hasn't won yet. A win away from home against Atletico Tucuman ensures the title. In any other cases, Boca Juniors have the chance, with a home victory against the supposed weak opponent Gimnasia La Plata, to claim the league title.
- River Plate listed only 16 players for Copa Libertadores game against Quito. Only first team players Montiel, Rojas and Pratto will travel to Quito. Other first team players, such as goalkeeper Armani, defenders Pinola and Martinez Quarta, full-back Casco, midfielder Enzo Perez, midfielders Ignacio Fernandez and De La Cruz, and strikers Scocco and Borré, as well as reserve midfielder Juanfer Quintero remain in Buenos Aires to prepare for the last round in local league. Even team manager Gallardo won't travel to Quito for the Copa game.
- The Copa Libertadores game in Quito is also an altitude game (2,800m) for River Plate.


----------



## meher4real (Mar 7, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ONCE CALDAS VS AMERICA DE CALI*
Date: 7th March 2020 at 22:05
BET ON: Asian handicap - *ONCE CALDAS -1.00*
Odd: 1.90

- America de Cali will play an alternate squad :
Possible XI: J. Graterol (G 0/0), P. Franco (D 1/0), K. Andrade (D 1/0), F. Jaramillo (M 6/0), R. Carrascal (M 4/0), J. Arias (M 5/0), N. Giraldo (M 1/0), S. Moreno (M 2/0), J. Nieva (M 0/0), J. Pérez (A 3/0)


----------



## meher4real (Mar 10, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *TAMPINES ROVERS VS SHAN UNITED (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 10th March 2020 at 12:45
BET ON: Asian handicap - *TAMPINES ROVERS -1.00*
Odd: 1.85 (bet365)

- This is going to be round 3 of afc cup group stage matches for group H and Singapore’s Tampines Rovers will host Shan United from Myanmar. The AFC cup is weird in its format as the top team in the group advances to the zonal semi finals and the best runner up moves to the zonal semi final (includes all the ASEAN ZONE Groups) In last season's tournament Tampinese finished with 13 points out of 18 and you would think that would be enough to advance right? But no they finished second due to goal difference and also lost out on goal difference in the best runners up so they were eliminated in the tournament due to 1 goal difference.
- For the 2020 tournament they have started off well again getting a good win against PSM Makassar and drawing away to Kaya FC who are level with them on points at the moment. Now they face off against the Worst team in the group Shan United who lost both games 3-1 to PSM away and 2-0 to Kaya at home. Shan United are currently 4th in the Myanmar national league 9 games in with 17 points going (5win-2draw-2lose)
- We might be mistaken but looking at their record in AFC group stage competition they are currently 1-13. In last seasons competiton in their away games they lost 2-3 to Ceres-Negros(Philippines) 1-3 to Perisja Jajarta (indonesia) and 0-6 to Becamex Binh Duong (vietnam)
- We mentioned in our earlier pick the Rovers are one of Singapore's consistent and successful clubs as they finished second last year and so 2 games in the 2020 season they won 1-0 to Balestier and lost 2-0 to DPMM who were last years champs. If Tampines wants to advance in this year's competition and avoid a heartbreak exit they need to collect these 3 points and also add some goals as they currently are down in goal difference.


----------



## meher4real (Mar 12, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*SKA NEVA VS BARS*
Date: 12th March 2020 at 17:00
BET ON: Money line - *SKA NEVA*
Odd: 1.90


----------



## meher4real (Mar 16, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*HC YUGRA VS RUBIN TYUMEN*
Date: 16th March 2020 at 15:00
BET ON: Money Line - *RUBIN TYUMEN*
Odd: 2.35

- This is the VHL quarterfinals, and just looking at the last 5 games, Rubin Tyumen have won them all (1-0, 2-0, 3-0, 4-1, 5-2). 
- Rubin Tyumen been scoring and scoring a lot. In these VHL playoffs they face their opponent multiple times, and in the last 2 matchups the Rubin Tyumen won them both. 
- In the HC Yugras last 7 games in these VHL Plauoffa, HC Yugra scored a whopping 11 goals. The Rubin Tyumen...? 21.


----------



## meher4real (Mar 18, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ADAMAWA UNITED VS ENYIMBA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 18th March 2020 at 15:30
BET ON: Match odds - *ENYIMBA*
Odd: 2.20 (bwin)


----------



## meher4real (Mar 22, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




*DON'T WORRY WE GOT YOU, FUCK CORONA !!*

====> *BELSHINA VS MINSK (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 22th March 2020 at 14:00
BET ON: Over / Under - *Under +2.50*
Odd: 1.66 (bet365)


----------



## meher4real (Apr 1, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




STAY SAFE ! STAY HOME !

====> *CHINANDEGA VS JUVENTUS MANAGUA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 01st April 2020 at 23:00
BET ON: Over / Under - *Over +2.50*
Odd: 1.86 (SBOBET)


----------



## meher4real (Apr 3, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*FC DINAMO BREST (R) VS SLAVIA MOZYR (R)*
Date: 03rd April 2020 at 12:00
BET ON: Over / Under - *Under +3.00*
Odd: 2.10


----------



## meher4real (Apr 8, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *SLAVIA MOZYR VS BATE BORISOV (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 08th April 2020 at 16:30
BET ON: Over / Under - *Over +2.25*
Odd: 1.75 (SBOBET)









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*REAL ESTELI VS JUVENTUS MANAGUA*
Date: 09th April 2020 at 03:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *REAL ESTELI -1.00*
Odd: 1.74


----------



## meher4real (Apr 15, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ENERGETIK II VS GORODEYA II*
Date: 15th April 2020 at 15:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *ENERGETIK II -1.50*
Odd: 1.80


----------



## meher4real (Apr 18, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*GOMEL VS NAFTAN*
Date: 18th April 2020 at 14:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *GOMEL -1.00*
Odd: 1.85


----------



## meher4real (Apr 29, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*REAL ESTELI VS DIRIANGEN*
Date: 30th April 2020 at 03:00
BET ON: Over / Under - *Over +2.00*
Odd: 1.95


----------



## meher4real (Apr 29, 2020)

If you're interested of course, these are the starting dates for the majority of leagues : https://www.transfermarkt.com/resta...-around-the-world-plan-to-do/view/news/359293


----------



## meher4real (May 8, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ULSAN HYUNDAI VS SANGJU SANGMU (DAILY SURE BET) 85%*
Date: 09th May 2020 at 07:00
BET ON: Over / Under team - *ULSAN HYUNDAI Over +1.50*
Odd: 1.72 (bet365)


----------



## meher4real (May 10, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*POHANG VS BUSAN*
Date: 10th May 2020 at 07:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *POHANG -0.25*
Odd: 1.90


----------



## meher4real (May 16, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ORSHA VS GRANIT MIKASHEVICHI (DAILY SURE BET) 85%*
Date: 16th May 2020 at 15:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *ORSHA -0.25*
Odd: 1.66 (SBOBET)

- Mikashevichi from the beginning of the season had big financial problems. Seven first team players from last season left the team (Maxim Khutko, Anton Lukashin, Roman Kozel, Ilya Lyubaev, Boris Konevega, Vladislav Dybin and Yan Senkevich). They desperately opened the season with 4 defeats in 4 rounds and goal difference 2:9.
- Orsha is playing good at the start of the season with only one defeat away against Slonim.


----------



## meher4real (May 17, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*DINAMO MINSK VS ISLOCH*
Date: 17th May 2020 at 16:00
BET ON: Match odds - *DINAMO MINSK*
Odd: 1.70

- Isloch has big problems for this match. After testing for covid 19, it was found that standard first team defender Godfrey Stephen (8/0) and midfielder Alyaksandr Makas (8/2) are positive to corona virus. Another problem is injury of defender Pavel Rybak (8/0), who got injured in the last match against Belshina. They always play quite poorly away from home and lost both matches against Soligorsk and Dynamo Brest, where they conceded 7 goals.
- Dinamo Minsk played much better after they change the coach, but undeservedly lost last two games against Slutsk and Dynamo Brest.


----------



## meher4real (May 19, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*DINAMO BREST II VS BATE II*
Date: 19th May 2020 at 12:00
BET ON: Match odds - *BATE II*
Odd: 2.20


----------



## meher4real (May 24, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




- We are on a spectacular form, specially on the "*Daily sure one bet offer*" , with *10 straight wins* !!!

- Obviously it's the best period to *subscribe*. (visit *Archive* for more details)


----------



## meher4real (May 26, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*BAYER LEVERKUSEN VS WOLFSBURG*
Date: 26th May 2020 at 20:30
BET ON: Match odds - *BAYER LEVERKUSEN*
Odd: 1.80


----------



## meher4real (May 31, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *HAMBURGER VS WEHEN (DAILY SURE BET) 80%*
Date: 31th May 2020 at 13:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *HAMBURGER -1.00*
Odd: 1.72 (SBOBET)


----------



## meher4real (May 31, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*RANDERS FC VS HOBRO*
Date: 1st June 2020 at 14:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *RANDERS FC -0.75*
Odd: 2.05


----------



## meher4real (Jun 2, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *MLADA BOLESLAV VS ZLIN (DAILY SURE BET) 85%*
Date: 2nd June 2020 at 18:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *MLADA BOLESLAV -0.25*
Odd: 1.78 (SBOBET)









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*HAPOEL TEL AVIV VS BEITAR JERUSALEM*
Date: 2nd June 2020 at 19:45
BET ON: Asian handicap - *HAPOEL TEL AVIV +0.25*
Odd: 1.77

- Beitar Jerusalem goes in Tel Aviv with a lot of problems in the team. Coach Ronny Levy cannot count on the excellent reinforcement Eliran Atar (5/4) who arrived in February from Maccabi Tel Aviv and immediately showed his quality. Besides him, defender Antoine Conte (17/1), midfielders Hanan Maman (5/0 arrived in February from Hapoel Beer Sheva) and Ali Mohamed (27/1) are suspended, while left back Maksim Grechkin (20/0) is questionable.
- Hapoel Tel Aviv played a great away match against Maccabi Haifa, where they grab the three points. They are in great shape with only one defeat in the last 5 games and we expect to take advantage of the guest team problems and take at least a point.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 3, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *VOJVODINA NOVI SAD VS MLADOST LUCANI (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 3rd June 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *MLADOST LUCANI +1.25*
Odd: 1.69 (SBOBET)

- Based on predicted lineups from our local press Mladost will field better team than Vojvodina.
- Mladost is constant team for years now and never should be underestimated. 
- Mladost mixed team in league against Partizan and we expect them to give here 100%. 









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*HAPOEL HADERA VS NES TZIONA*
Date: 3rd June 2020 at 18:45
BET ON: Asian handicap - *NES TZIONA +0.50*
Odd: 1.88

- In the last month, Hapoel Hadera players were angry at the club's decision to cut their wages for 50% percent. Most of the players refused to return on the training and large number of players seek compensation by hiring legal attorney Roy Rosen to discuss the terms. They are without ambitious in the relegation group, because they have 13 points more then Nes Tziona, who is in battle to stay in Ligat ha'Al. Coach Sharon Mimer will face significant setbacks in his team’s lineup due to injuries, such as in form midfielder Mohammad Abu Fani (22/3) who suffered from throat inflammation this week, midfielder Yahav Gurfinkel (21/0) who still felt pain in his knee from a blow he suffered last week and midfielder Eliel Peretz (15/8) who suffers from "wooden leg". They lost in the last 3 rounds before the break and also didn't win in three friendly matches against Shmona, Hapoel Kfar Saba and Hapoel Haifa. 
- Nes Tziona must looking for points in every round, because they will have a difficult task to ensure survival. The motivation is on the guests side and we expect at least a point in this match.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 7, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *AEK VS PANATHINAIKOS (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 7th June 2020 at 20:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *AEK -0.75*
Odd: 1.83 (SBOBET)

- AEK has full squad for this match. Only Araujo is not 100% ready but he will be the 1st subtitute if something goes wrong. Aek wants the 2nd place for champions league qualifications. AEK can do this, is better team than PAOK this period.
- Panathinaikos is in a bad situation. His coach Donis will leave after the play-offs. Most of his basic players will also leave like Johanson, Insua, Donis, Anuar and propably Maceda Chatzigiovannis. Panathinaikos missed his basic stopper Pougouras for this match and Perea, Beck (subtitutes). The key here is that many basic players didn't train all the week but only yesterday, and we're sure that they will not have power especially for the 2nd half.









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*WISLA VS LEGIA*
Date: 7th June 2020 at 17:30
BET ON: Match odds - *LEGIA*
Odd: 1.63

- Wisła Kraków continued the competition in a very bad style, losing against Piast Gliwice with 4:0. It was the first defeat of Artur Skowronek's team this year, but the worst thing is that they lost two very important players for this match. Defender Maciej Sadlok (26/1) and midfielder Vukan Savićević (19/3) will not play due to the yellow cards they received in the clash against the Polish champion. Both players are basic links in the team and their absence will certainly be a huge blow for the team. From the injuries side, forwards Paweł Brożek (18/8) and Alon Turgeman (2/1) are not available.
- Legia continue their great form this season with a victory in hard away game against Lech Poznań. Also they qualified to the 1/2 final in Polish Cup with a victory against Legnica. Midfielder Paweł Wszołek (16/5) returns to Aleksandar Vukovic's team after a short break, but second scorer José Kante (21/10) is suspended. Legia is main title contender and expect to grab the three points in race for the title.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 13, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *PANATHINAIKOS VS PAOK (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 13rd June 2020 at 20:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *PAOK -0.25*
Odd: 1.93 (betfair)

- PAOK has very good relationship with Pao during last years. Savvidis, the president of PAOK, had helped many times Pao paying salaries of green players, with loan players and many others. 
- PAOK needs 3 pts of victory and after last words of Savvidis yesterday it is a must win game for all members of the team.
- Pao has no interest points in playoff and we can see value in odd of PAOK win.









						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*SEPSI VS HERMANNSTADT*
Date: 13rd June 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *SEPSI -0.25*
Odd: 1.81

- The odds begun to fall because there are some problems inside the visitors team : a new ownership , the coach Vasile Miriuta  was announced that his contract would not be extended. Also there are big problems in the squad because five foreign players arrived late to the team and did not perform the necessary tests for COVID : the top scorer Debeljuh, Rimane, Jo Santos, Caiado and Almeida ,so they can't play .
- Sepsi is a very organized, constant team that plays very well at home, and Hermanstadt has problems in away games, plus important absences.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 16, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *TUKUMS VS JELGAVA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 16th June 2020 at 18:00
BET ON: Match odds - *JELGAVA*
Odd: 1.75 (bwin)


----------



## meher4real (Jun 18, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*HAPOEL KATAMON VS MACCABI TIKVA*
Date: 18th June 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *MACCABI TIKVA -0.25*
Odd: 1.85


----------



## meher4real (Jun 21, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *INCHEON VS BUSAN (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 21th June 2020 at 11:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *INCHEON +0.25*
Odd: 1.79 (SBOBET)

- Mahazi and Bunoza both entered in second half in the last game for Incheon.They looked more confident and Mahazi even scored a goal but VAR disallowed.Late in the game Mahazi won a penalty who converted from Mugosa (another good news he return to score,best scorer of last 2 seasons for Incheon).
- Busan kidnapped a point against Daegu more from guests mistakes than for their merit.2 stupid penalties conceded from Daegu.
- We rate them in the same level as Incheon and we expect a reaction from hosts after 5 losts.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 21, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *STEAUA BUCHAREST VS GAZ METAN*
Date: 21th June 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *GAZ METAN +1.00*
Odd: 1.61 (1xbet)

- FCSB is now in total chaos and will play with a very low quality defensive line ,  99. A. Vlad - 2. V. Crețu, 18. Botezatu, 4. Miron, 23. Ov. Popescu !  Maybe excepting Cretu (31 y.o.) , who is anyway out of form, all are extra-low quality players , and in normal conditions they are staying on reserve bench, but due to many missings in the squad they have now to play ... Vlad (21 y.o.) is by far the worse gk in the league, Botezatu (19 y.o.) played only 1 game for his team 10 months ago and he was awful, Miron (26 y.o.) is a newcomer and played only 3 games for his team and he wouldn't be a regular, while Ov Popescu (26 y.o.) is defensive midfielder and as left back he scored an own goal last round.
- Gaz Metan is having a new very good coach, Dusan Uhrin Jr. and they created many chances last round 0-0 away vs Astra !


----------



## meher4real (Jun 23, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *KLAGENFURT VS GRAZER (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 23th June 2020 at 18:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *KLAGENFURT -1.00*
Odd: 1.85 (SBOBET)


----------



## meher4real (Jun 25, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ST GALLEN VS ZURICH*
Date: 25th June 2020 at 20:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *ST GALLEN -0.75*
Odd: 1.75

- St. Gallen won their first game after the break for 2-1 against Sion, returning to victory as it has always done this season. 
- St. Gallen, which has the best Super League attack, is always deadly at home. Zurich got off to a bad start: they were defeated 3-2 by Young Boys, but still scored two goals. 
- Remains the fact that Zurich have played a mediocre season. St. Gallen must take advantage of the yellow-black misstep to become the league leader.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 26, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *BELENENSES VS SPORTING LISBON (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 26th June 2020 at 20:15
BET ON: Asian handicap - *SPORTING LISBON -0.75*
Odd: 1.95 (SBOBET)

- Belenenses is at the 14th position of Liga NOS with 30 points in 27 games,  just 6 points from the relegation zone. In the last game, they were defeated against a direct competitor, Paços de Ferreira, who interrupted a good sequence of games without losing. The team from Belém bases its game on the defensive organization but has many difficulties in creating goal situations. The home factor has no relevance since the game will be played at Estádio do Jamor.
- The home team has several missing players and important players in question, of which Eduardo Kau, Chima Akas, Francisco Varela and Tomás Ribeiro are definitely out, Silvestre Varela, André Santos and Gonçalo Silva are in doubt.
- Sporting is going through a good phase with 2 wins in the last 2 games against Paços de Ferreira and Tondela. In the last 6 games against Belenenses, they won 5. They are in 3rd place in the Liga NOS with 49 points in 27 games. We believe in a game where Lions will have more initiative and where the superior technical quality of the visitors will prevail.
- Marcus Acuna, Vietto, and Luiz Phellype are out for this game.
- We see value in this line of Sporting, since the arrival of Ruben Amorim the team improved a lot, they are motivated and play well and have not lost any games yet, we believe that they will leave with the 3 points in this game.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 28, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*PANAITOLIKOS VS ASTERAS TRIPOLIS*
Date: 28th June 2020 at 18:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *PANAITOLIKOS -0.75*
Odd: 1.91

- Asteras without several players. Matricardi , marc fernandes , vlachos , juaregi , martinez , barales , suares and valiente will be out. most of them really important players and starters usually. Asteras coach said he wants to protect his players and probably will give some chances to youngsters.
- On the other side Panaitolikos needs the 3 points to get away from last place and relegation. Siested will be out. Motive in Greece is too important and most times the team which needs points gets them.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 1, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*KAISAR VS TARAZ*
Date: 01 July 2020 at 16:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *TARAZ +0.25*
Odd: 1.88

- Kaisar has a coach from Bulgaria and we know excellently what's happened in the club. Covid is the coach in this team now and 25 players are with COVID. Many of the young players are also with COVID and today something like a level will be with children. The coach Mladenov says that this match is questionable, and if playing only the healthy is important,  not the result.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 2, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*VIITORUL VS DINAMO BUCURESTI*
Date: 02nd July 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Over / Under - *Over +2.25*
Odd: 1.68

- Viitorul is the most offensive team in the playout, and Dinamo,a team with great tradition in Romania is in the most ungrateful period in its history, being threatened with relegation. 
- There is a lot of pressure on Dinamo's coach and players, the team has to attack to teach the last place. 
- For Viitorul, will not play the defender Cristian Ganea ,who left the club, and for Dinamo Filip (terminated contract), Mrzljak and Perovic.
- Traditionally, the matches between these two teams have produced many goals and given the current situation, we expect the same thing.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 3, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*GAZ METAN VS UNI CRAIOVA*
Date: 03rd July 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *UNI CRAIOVA -1.00*
Odd: 1.66

- 6 players are leaving Gaz Metan because they were not paid for 3 months, you know, financial problems. 
- Gaz will continue the championship with 19 players plus juniors. They said they will involve more juniors, because they are broke, and want to promote some of them for next season.
- Guys who are leaving are: Ricardo Batista - Marian Pleasca - Thomas Juel-Nielsen - Boubacar Fofana - Ely Fernandes - Paul Costea - Ioan Hora already left team.
- Also Sirgiu Bus is injuired so that means they will have only 1 attacker. Cardoso will be absent for the third game in a row as well.
- They have new coach, Dusan Uhrin, who was coach of Dinamo Bucharest. He is honestly solid coach, but he just jumped in in this group of people. He is with them for 15 days only.
- Coach Dusan Uhrin is convinced that he has nothing to fight for this season, and his efforts are focused on the next one.
"I'm here to prepare the team for next year and I have to fight for that.
We must also give the chance to young people or those who have played even less."
- Ionuț Larie will return in the first 11 after being suspended from the last match.
- 4 months ago, Craiova won 2:1, and both teams were equal on pitch, but those are the days were players were actually paid to play. So mentaly, situation is complitely different now.
- On the other side, Craiova is in never better position. High moral, good solid team, with good budget. They won against Cluj 3:2. 
Scoring 2 goals per match.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 9, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *MALLORCA VS LEVANTE*
Date: 09th July 2020 at 19:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *MALLORCA -0.25*
Odd: 1.79 (SBOBET)

- Match of the life for Mallorca (-6 points from safety at 4 matches left), winning to keep hoping or goodbye first division. The good news for them is that there are two teams to whom they can recover those 6 points, one of the two (Alaves) will play Real Madrid this round with the serious possibility of not getting any points. We don't know if Mallorca deserve to stay, they have some talented players like that youngster Kubo and we were noticing they weren't playing badly post break (despite having collected very little). Tough matchups against Barcelona, Villarreal, Real Madrid, Athletic Bilbao and Atletico Madrid, but it doesn't seem to us that in any of those Mallorca was dominated on pitch. Full squad or almost for Mallorca here and well 6 rest days to prepare at best. 
- Levante are officially safe, that's good for my pick, but it's also true that they are a compact team, without excellence but having few weak points. There is a positive note though, Levante played their last match on Monday and their manager Paco Lopez has announced several lineup changes for this one. Definitely a big chance for Mallorca.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 10, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*GORICA VS VARAZDIN*
Date: 10th July 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *VARAZDIN +0.75*
Odd: 1.84

- Gorica is without 3 important players. Best player, scorer and assist maker Lovric (29/14/7), Canadjija (25/0) and long term Golubickas (5/0) won't play. With Lovric out of the team, Gorica has 0 wins. Lovric against Varazdin scored 6 goals in the last 4 games, so he was very important tactical peace for them against Varazdin.
Gorica is the 6th placed team, and has no chance for a place that leads to European competitions.
- Varazdin on their other side has Stolnik and Teklic back (they have not played against Lokomotiva). They started really really bad, but after recruiting new coach Samir Toplak they have 4 wins in last 5 games and in total - 5/3/4, (before Toplak, they had 2/6/13, bottom placed team) losing only against top 3 teams Lokomotiva, Dinamo and Osijek. So this is a totally new team now. 
Varazdin is the 8th placed team with 6 points ahead of Istra (play-out position), 3 rounds till the end. They have not mathematically secured their position, but it's a lot easier to breathe now.
- Looking at H2H this season Gorica won twice, 1:0 and 3:1 and the last game was a draw at Varazdin's palce 2:2, with Lovric scoring 2 goals.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 12, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*LOKOMOTIV MOSCOW VS UFA*
Date: 12nd July 2020 at 15:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *UFA +0.75*
Odd: 1.94

- Vadim Evseev brought the defensive bus game in Ufa to perfection, the team is almost impossible to beat. After the restart of the Russian championship, Ufa almost never misses and does not lose by +2.
- The locomotive is not very good in recent matches, they are already 3 games without victories. In the last 2 home games, they could not beat enough modest rivals: Wings of the Soviets and Sochi. The game of railroad workers is not at all impressive.
- In the match with Ufa, Lokomotiv will not be helped by 3 important players: the main goalkeeper Guillerme, the main defender Rybus and the main defensive midfielder Barinov.
- Ufa is very motivated in this match, as it still remains good chances for European competitions. The team can still take the 5th European Cup, but in any case it is important to keep the 6th, which becomes the European Cup if Zenit wins the Russian Cup. And it will almost certainly be so.
- We can’t imagine how anyone now in Russia can defeat Ufa, especially by more than 1 goal.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 17, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




GAZ METAN VS ASTRA
Date: 17th July 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Match odds - ASTRA
Odd: 1.83

- Gaz Metan plays Friday night at 9 p.m., at home, with Astra Giurgiu, in a play-off in League I. If in the previous match with CFR Cluj, the Medieş team had big team problems, they really huge after the disappearance of two other players on Friday evening.
- It is Lukas Droppa, who is injured and there is very little chance of playing against Giurgiu, but also Nasser Chamed, who is suspended for accumulation of yellow cards. To these are added Marius Constantin, suspended, but also Sergiu Buș, who signed with the FCSB. There is also little chance of progress in the case of Roméo Roberto, tormented by an accident.
- Coach Dușan Uhrin said at a press conference that he did not have too many solutions available and would appeal to players who have played less this season and who have an opportunity to prove that they are skeptical of Gaz Metan.
"I lost the home game. As I said last time, we want to win the games on our own field, but it depends on the players, what they do on the field, and we try to prepare them 100%. Physically, we are improving slowly, but it's still not enough for me. It is important for us to make a good first eleven, because we lost two more players, lukas droppa is injured and Nasser Chamed is suspended due to yellow cards and Marius Constantin cannot play, nor can Sergiu Buș, however we need to find solutions to build a good starting team.
It is true that we do not have too many players available, but some of them have not evolved much so far, and now they have the chance to show that they can play for metan gas. It is important for me to be able to see them in a match.
We work every day in training, the players do not have much free time, because we have to work on the tactical part, on the physical part. It takes a reboot, so to speak, since during the state of emergency, the players could do nothing. It was a mistake, and now we are slowly recovering. Like I said, Lukas Droppa was injured and will be out three weeks a month, there are still a lot of missing players, but I still want to win playoff games. It's difficult, but why not, I think the team could win anyway, we have this power.
I don't know if Sergiu Buș will play for Gaz Metan, probably not against FCSB, if he has become their player. But it does not depend on me, and if I have the necessary players for the first eleven, I will not send him to the field.
I talked to the players, told them they should focus on what they should do, I think it's important to them. I know that today there are elections for the management of the club and we will see what happens next. Either way, they're professional players and they have to do their best to win games with Gaz Metan, "said Medieş coach Dușan Uhrin.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 21, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *WATFORD VS MANCHESTER CITY (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 21th July 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Both teams to score - *Yes*
Odd: 1.85 (betfair)

- Here we have two teams in a bad mood, it's a match we consider not obvious and with goals. 
- Watford and Aston Villa are fighting for safety, only one place to go as Norwich and Bournemouth are already relegated. 
- The Hornets have 3 points lead over the Villans, but tough matchups for them playing City tonight and Arsenal in the last round. Aston Villa will play the Gunners just after this match (bad decision, both matches had to start at the same time), so it's all at stake. We don't know what City version there will be in this one after not playing a good match against Bournemouth in the last round and they even lost to Arsenal 2-0 in FA Cup a few days ago. 
- Guardiola wasn't happy about that, here they could still concede something to a motivated team and/or be angry and score many goals in their way. 
- Another news is that Watford just sacked their manager Pearson after losing to West Ham, we think it's something doesn't make sense at this stage, will it bring benefits? For us this is a both teams to score taking into account several factors, such as what this call has not yet occurred in the 37th round in 6 matches...


----------



## meher4real (Jul 22, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*KRASNODAR VS AKHMAT GROZNY*
Date: 22th July 2020 at 18:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *KRASNODAR -1.00*
Odd: 1.79

- Big value here. The bookmakers did not take into account the motivation of the teams
- For Krasnodar, this is the main match of the season. They only need a victory to get into the Champions League. The fact is that Krasnodar is ahead of CSKA by 2 points, but is inferior in H2H.
- CSKA is playing at home with unmotivated outsider Tambov and will surely win. And this means that Krasnodar only needs a victory to retain a place in the Champions League.
- Akhmat needs nothing. A place in the RPL is guaranteed. The team has no motivation and they have already quit playing. In the last game they were defeated with no chance by Spartak with a score of 0-3.
- We have no doubts that the highly motivated Krasnodar will defeat the unmotivated outsider at home.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 23, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ESTEGHLAL VS NASSAJI MAZANDARAN*
Date: 23th July 2020 at 18:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *NASSAJI MAZANDARAN +0.75*
Odd: 1.91

- According to reports from a clinical center in Tehran, 11 Esteghlal players and club doctor have been infected with Covid 19 virus. 
- The host submitted a request to Nassaji Mazandaran to postpone the match, but the guests did not agree. 
- In terms of form, the host has only one victory in the last 5 games, while the guests have not lost in the last 5 games. 
- Nassaji Mazandaran must take advantage of this situation and reach at least a point.


----------



## alike1 (Jul 23, 2020)

i checked your Scorpi Bets web. Just a question, why the lost picks from this blog are not included in the https://scorpiobets.wordpress.com/archive/ ?

This is not honest from you. Now we cant trust to your results. 

Watford vs Man City and Mallorca vs Levante matches, which are lost are "accidentally" not listed in this archive whilst every match from here which won is listed in this archive. Interesting


----------



## alike1 (Jul 23, 2020)

its sad because your analyses are good and makes sense. Its normal that not every pick is won, nothing to be sad or dishones of. 

Its sad that you have to fake your results. GL


----------



## meher4real (Jul 23, 2020)

alike1 said:


> i checked your Scorpi Bets web. Just a question, why the lost picks from this blog are not included in the https://scorpiobets.wordpress.com/archive/ ?
> 
> This is not honest from you. Now we cant trust to your results.
> 
> Watford vs Man City and Mallorca vs Levante matches, which are lost are "accidentally" not listed in this archive whilst every match from here which won is listed in this archive. Interesting



Are you dumb, stupid or what ??
First of all Mallorca game was a win, plus the games you mentioned in your amazing response are from JOKER PAID TIPS not SCORPIOBETS, you didn't see the links when you're writing your comments ???


----------



## meher4real (Jul 23, 2020)

alike1 said:


> its sad because your analyses are good and makes sense. Its normal that not every pick is won, nothing to be sad or dishones of.
> 
> Its sad that you have to fake your results. GL



Fake your ass, check out JOKER PAID TIPS website and you'll find all the results on "ARCHIVE".
Before you write some stupid shiit, verify !!!


----------



## meher4real (Jul 24, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ARGES PITESTI VS DACIA MIOVENI (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 24th July 2020 at 18:30
BET ON: Match odds - *ARGES PITESTI*
Odd: 1.72 (betfair)


----------



## meher4real (Jul 25, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*YENI MALATYASPOR VS GAZIANTEP*
Date: 25th July 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *YENI MALATYASPOR -0.75*
Odd: 1.91

- Malatyaspor have to win this game in order to keep survival hopes alive. They have to win and wait for other results. Gaziantep have nothing to play for. They have a good unbeaten run until now but surely there will be a motivation difference here.
- Malatyaspor will miss midfielder Robin Yalcin due to injury. Important attacker Bifouma left the team last month.
- Gaziantep will miss regular right-back Oguz Ceylan, topscorer Kayode, important winger Twumasi (left the team after his loan expired). And they also did not include reserve players like Diarra, Chibsah, Pawlowski and Tetteh into squad for this game. Maybe the most importantly, Gaziantep's influential coach Sumudica is also suspended for this game. He has to watch from stands.
- We think Malatyaspor are clear favourite against a Gaziantep side who will be without some important players and coach.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 27, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *HUS AGADIR VS RAJA BENI MELLAL (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 27th July 2020 at 23:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *HUS AGADIR -0.75*
Odd: 1.68 (1xbet)

- Husa playing to stay in first division and have a good quality player who can make difference and stay in first division.
- Rajaa beni mellal official will play next saison in second league , they play for nothing.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 29, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*MOLDE VS VALERENGA*
Date: 29th July 2020 at 20:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *MOLDE -1.00*
Odd: 1.70

- Molde is 2nd in the table, losing to the leader in the last round. They play very well and offensively at home, they won all 4 matches, scoring 12 goals. Valerenga started the season very well, so far they have lost only once, while in direct duels with Molde they usually lose, often very hard. Molde has a better line-up, and it's one of the favorites (if not the main one) for the title for a reason. 
- Valerenga is going to this match with slight staff problems, Ousmane Camara, Herolind Shala, Magnus Lekven, Sam Adekugbe, Johan Bjordal will not play against Molde. 
- The last two are the main defenders of this club, in their place the coach appointed two teenagers for whom the match with such a difficult opponent as Molde may turn out to be too much of a challenge.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 30, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*RAJA CASABLANCA VS EZZMAMRA*
Date: 30th July 2020 at 23:00
BET ON: Match odds - *RAJA CASABLANCA*
Odd: 1.68

Contact for game details !


----------



## meher4real (Aug 3, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*AARHUS VS FREDERICIA*
Date: 03rd Aout 2020 at 17:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *FREDERICIA +0.50*
Odd: 1.75

- Aarhus has so many changes for this season. They lost best player Laeso (Aalborg), Tobias Moller (Sonderjyske), Torben Petersen (Kif Kolding), Anders Martinusen (Fredericia), Rene Vilandsen (Ribe Esbjerg), Nicolai Vinther  (Sonderjyske) and Besard Hakaj (Ribe Esbjerg)... Club joined: Lasse Nikolajsen (Tonder), William Aar (Kolstad), August Wiger (Redbergslids), Jesper Dahl (Nordsjaelland) and  Frederik Børm (Sonderjyske). Aarhus has new team now, and they must build team chemistry again so we will se how it will look. In our opinion, they had big reinforcements and departments so they will need time to players meet each other. Coach said that there will also be some new tacticts in regards to last season. 
- On the other side, we have Fredericia who fullfilled their goal for last season, it was to avoid relegation. They had just one bigger department, its Schroder who went to Savehof, while they get some very nice reinforcements like, left back Mishels Liaba (came from Aalborg), right back Anders Martinusen (came from Aarhus where scored 104 goals in last season), Nicolaj Norager (came from Ringsted)...


----------



## meher4real (Aug 8, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ASHDOD VS HAPOEL TEL AVIV*
Date: 08th Aout 2020 at 18:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *ASHDOD -0.25*
Odd: 1.93

- Hapoel Tel Aviv looked quite poor till now on training games, lost 1:2 to Bney Yehuda & 0:2 to 2nd division (who promoted from the 3rd league) Kfar Shalem. They still are not authorizied by the FA budget supervision so they gonna have quite few important missings, above all their new signed two goal keepers, so 19 years old inexperienced youth team GK will play. In addition, their captain and main CB left this week.. 
- Ashdod had an OK season last year, especialy on the last part of the season. They have enough quality to create scoring chances.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 9, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *VOZDOVAC VS VOJVODINA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 09th Aout 2020 at 20:30
BET ON: Asian handicap - *VOJVODINA -0.25*
Odd: 1.80 (betfair)

- Vozdovac entered the season without 4 regular starters. 2 days ago, one more regular player left the team. And on the other side, club has not found and serious replacements. They are still missing 2 central midfielders. Also they are missing one more CB (LB is playing as CB) but they bought yesterday a new CB (who i don't think will play against Vojvodina).
Nemanja Vucic starting LB is longterm injury. They are still rotating a bunch of players, because they do not know their starting eleven yet.
- Vojvodina drew last 2 games and this game is must win for them. They played against two great teams and had decent results. They have the best coach in league. Also, they will just play better as season go on, because team had no preparation games, because of some internal problems. They brought two new players. DM Maksimovic had debut last game and got injury. He won't play today. While we can expect CB Kovacevic ready to make debut. Topic is doubtfull. He did not play yet.
- Only bad news is that we remember Vozdovac as strong home team, because they have artificial grass there, but still think Vojvodina has a lot more quality and more motive as well. Better in all aspects except that home field advantage.










						Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*KONTAVEIT VS FIONA FERRO*
Date: 09th Aout 2020 at 18:30
BET ON: Match odds - *FIONA FERRO*
Odd: 2.35

- We have followed this tournament from the start, we can comfortably say that Fiona Ferro is by far the best player of the tournament (Giorgi comes in 2nd place). The Frenchwoman is more complete, solid on the serve and very beautiful to watch. 
- Kontaveit on the other hand is not very convincing and has a lot of waste in her game,  she just exploited  weaknesses of Martic who played one of her worst games, by watching it was a very poor match.  - The match of Giorgi vs Ferro was for me the real final of the tournament.  And we're sure Giorgi is more better, fresher and more dangerous than Kontaveit at this time.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 11, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*DAUGAVPILS VS RIGA FC*
Date: 11th Aout 2020 at 17:00
BET ON: Over / Under - *Under +3.50*
Odd: 2.20

- Under seems very nice option, avarage goals of Daugavpils is very high for one reason, they had quite good forward Offor, who went to RFS, and was about 50% of attacking potential! 
- They've scored 4 against poor Metta last round, but also Regza, who is scoring 2 or 3 games in a row, is quite poor attacker to us, so we believe he won't score maybe next 10 games! 
- Riga is powerfull of course, but in a case of artificial pich, every team need some time to get used to it... we can't see 4 goals here, for us 3 is really max, and that's fair line for this game!


----------



## meher4real (Aug 14, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ZNOJMO VS VYSKOV (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 14th Aout 2020 at 17:30
BET ON: Draw no bet - *ZNOJMO*
Odd: 2.20 (bet365)

- Znojmo entered the new season after a single win and two draws from six preparatory matches. "Few people believed us, but it pushed us even further forward. Every point from the outside counts, we are happy with the victory, "said Milan Moravec, a midfielder from Znojmo, who took over the captain's armband after the departure of Muamer Avdič to Start Brno .
- The Znojmo team managed the match without a goal received for the first time since October 18, when they drew with Vrchovina. "We are happy, the boys showed a disciplined football performance, they deserved the victory for their fighting spirit and commitment," said Znojmo coach Milan Volf.
- His charges got into the lead against Baník after the goal of Moravec. Tomáš Okleštěk and Radim Pohanka also scored. "In the beginning we played hard, but we still took the lead. In the second half the opponent opened the game, we had breaks that we changed. The decision was mainly made by the excellent defense of the whole team, "emphasized the Znojmo football player František Malár.
- He started summer training with the second-league Líšeň, in Znojmo he reported for the first time on Saturday in pre-match training. "We gave Líšeň an offer that they did not accept or continue to negotiate. František therefore returned and is a member of our staff. He played fantastically in the match and showed that he is a valid player, "said Volf.
- Six newcomers in the Znojmo jersey jumped into the opening duel of the season. "We are waiting for four more quality players. The staff will be wide and the boys will fight for the nomination for the match at every training session and in the match. Finally, I can choose, in the autumn we didn't have almost eleven players, we were supplemented by teenagers, "said Volf.
- Four players in Znojmo are only guests until the end of the season. "We were looking for speed and young players who want to succeed in football, they are hungry for success, so they train really well. I said that we will be stronger than in the autumn, "Volf explained.
- From the new faces, the Chilean defensive midfielder Stefano drew attention to himself in the middle of the advance. "He is similar to Galásek (former representative Tomáš Galásek - editor's note) , inconspicuous, but he does a black job for the team . Many spectators will not notice his contribution, but the coaches like similar players because they do not long for fame, they just work hard for the team, "Volf remarked.


----------



## Nowah (Aug 16, 2020)

"Tiny Tim's Adventures" is one of my favorite.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 20, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ATROMITOS VS GIANNINA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 20th Aout 2020 at 18:30
BET ON: Match odds - *ATROMITOS*
Odd: 1.75 (1xbet)

- First match for gianina after 165 days !! 
- They promoted now in first league of Greece !! 
- Atromitos is a good first category team and they have better rhythm they have play some friendly matches until now !! 
- We believe they can win and maybe with more than one goal !!


----------



## meher4real (Aug 21, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*BACKA TOPOLA VS METALAC*
Date: 21th Aout 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Match odds 1st Half - *BACKA TOPOLA*
Odd: 1.83

- Backa Topola TSC in must win situation after draw with Bačka.
- Metalac received 3 goals against Radnički Niš and 4 against Subotica. Won against weak Mačva and drew with Proleter. Nothing serious. They are satisfied with their score currently, and they won't mind if they lose here.
- Backa Topola's next game is on 27th August and it's most important game of the season - europa league qualification round. 3 or 4 days after that they will play with Crvena Zvezda Belgrade, so our guess is they will try to score early goals here in order to save players in the 2nd half of a game. We don't think they will rotate, but mentaly they will be more passive in the 2nd half if they get that early lead. 
- Also a huge plus, Backa Topola likes to score goals in the first half of a game.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 24, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*VOLUNTARI VS GAZ METAN MEDIAS*
Date: 24th Aout 2020 at 17:00
BET ON: Match odds - *VOLUNTARI*
Odd: 1.78

- Thus, the Czech Dusan Uhrin is in a really delicate position, the one who was announced yesterday that his contract will be terminated. Desperate that he could be left without a coach at the start of the championship - Edi Iordănescu being the only option they had taken into account - the leaders of the team from Medieş are now doing everything possible to improve Uhrin.
- They are asking him to stay, they have promised him transfers, but also that they will support him unconditionally. Moreover, on Friday, he would organize a press conference in which he would publicly admit that they had behaved unfairly with Dusan Uhrin, the coach who came to Mediaș in June, before the start of the play-off. However, the relationship between Uhrin and the leadership is getting worse, after the Gas chiefs harassed him to persuade him to sign the termination and give up some of the money he has to take.
- Even if he chooses to continue at Mediaș, Uhrin would risk being fired after only a few matches, if the team from Mediaș eventually finds a new coach. Gaz Metan will debut in the new away season, with FC Voluntari.
- Edi Iordănescu: "To come back, bring at least six players!"
His main concern: in Mediaș there are only five players left! Pleşca, Velisar, Larie, Roberto Romeo and Chamed. The championship will start in a week, so the team had to be completed urgently. Iordănescu junior sent a list of 15 players he wanted: “Sign with six or seven of them, for a start, and come! We also bring other footballers later ".
- During negotiations with Edi, the management was trying to get rid of Dușan Uhrin, the incumbent coach. He didn't pay her any salary, took her company car, did everything possible to show her that she was no longer wanted. The Czech refused to resign and left unpaid.
- The officials did not meet any of the criteria set by Edi, so his re-employment in Mediaș became impossible, at least for now. And they found that they not only lacked the players, they also needed a coach. And on Thursday they informed Uhrin that he was asking him to continue: "We are sorry that we behaved badly, it will not happen again and we will support you to the end!". The announcement and apologies will also be sent to a press conference.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 28, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *UTA ARAD VS VOLUNTARI (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 28th Aout 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Asian Handicap -* UTA ARAD -0.25*
Odd: 1.88 (SBOBET)

- UTA Arad is back in the first league after 12 years and will play the first game on the new Stadium. Unfortunately fans are not allowed to join but they were present yesterday at the team's training session supporting them and lightning torches creating a wonderful atmosphere. 
- In the first match of the season UTA played away at Viitorul and they managed to get a draw with a strong team. On the other side, Voluntari played home and won against Medias.
- "We lost 14 players in this 10-day break, we are trying to rebuild another team. For now, in the first stages, we focus more on young people, plus the players who had a contract last year"
- Mihai Teja, Voluntari coach


----------



## meher4real (Aug 29, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*CLUJ VS SEPSI*
Date: 29th Aout 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Asian Handicap - *SEPSI +0.75*
Odd: 1.86

- For the Transylvanians, the match with Sepsi on their own field follows, from the second stage of League 1. The "railway" coach declared that a difficult match was waiting for him and that he would have liked to postpone the match. 
"It's hard to bring in players, come in right away and play well. I don't know what we're going to do on Sunday, what players we're going to play on. I hope to find U21 among the young guys, but Sepsi is a strong team. After that the break is coming and 2-3 new players should come immediately, to strengthen ourselves, if we can't, we will go ahead with what we have. 
It will be very difficult with Sepsi because the match is in two days. I don't know which of the boys will be able to enter so that they don't all break up. And so we have a lot of problems. I would have liked to do something not to play, that would have been fair. We asked for this before, but it was not given to us ... That would have been correct because the match with Dinamo Zagreb ended the next day and this is how the match with Sepsi should be postponed ", said Dan Petrescu.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 2, 2020)

jokerpaidtips.com is for sale | HugeDomains
					

Choose a memorable domain name. Professional, friendly customer support. Start using your domain right away.



					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ASTERAS TRIPOLIS VS ATROMITOS (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 02nd September 2020 at 18:00
BET ON: Match odds - *ASTERAS TRIPOLIS*
Odd: 1.89 (bet365)

- Atromitos will play with substitutes and young players because they want to rest the key players in view of a possible friendly match with Olympiakos on Saturday.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 5, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*DUBOCICA VS BORAC CACAK*
Date: 05th September 2020 at 16:30
BET ON: Double chance - *DUBOCICA or Draw*
Odd: 1.90

- Borac's guys yesterday drank a lil bit of alcohol. One of the guys, not to mention who, became a father earlier today, so they had some "fun" with alcohol later that day. Also, on the other side, last game's Player of the game. Ovusu had death in family, His mother (we think, we're not sure) died, so he mentaly fall a bit, and we're not sure if he is gonna be ready to play tomorrow. Plus Vasilić, starting CB, is doubt., Pajević, also important CB got injury in last game and he will not play. Obuobi, starting wing is back in team after suspension in last game.
- For Dubocica they are all healthy. Some players are back in the team after having injuries. Have some minor injuries (as we know). They had tough games in the first 3 rounds, against Radnički and Kabel, two maybe the best teams in the league, and they were guests to Zarkovo, who's solid home team.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 11, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ARGES PITESTI VS UTA ARAD*
Date: 11st September 2020 at 17:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *UTA ARAD +0.00*
Odd: 1.83

- Fc Arges lost this week their best striker Vasile Buhaescu, just one striker for Arges Mediop that came from Dunarea Calarasi (League 2)..
- Uta with a good transfer campaign, these days they also sign Mihovil Klapan from Lokomotiv Plovdiv.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 17, 2020)

jokerpaidtips.com is for sale | HugeDomains
					

Choose a memorable domain name. Professional, friendly customer support. Start using your domain right away.



					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *SILEKS VS DRITA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 17th September 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *DRITA +0.25*
Odd: 1.95 (bet365)

- Let's be clear that Sileks only reason is here where it is its because Vardar didn't received the licence for the Europa League. They have bad squad in terms for this stage of competition, Kosovo football is on the rise this years as much money are put in salaries of the players lets take for example Vladica Brdarovski which was offered around 3-5k eur per month from Shkupi but he decided to join Drita whom we think gave him lot more than this 3-5k.
- Vladica would play in the starting lineup in 9 out of 10 teams in Macedonia, Drita have good squad as we see by the look of it they have Cuculi who was standard in Shkendija couple of years ago and really experienced team.
- Game will be played in Skopje 100km away from Kratovo in which Sileks win their games not on football but on pressure from fans and shady guys.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 18, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ASTRA VS CFR CLUJ*
Date: 18th September 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Match odds- *CFR CLUJ*
Odd: 1.79

- Astra will rely on more young players this evening for the match against champions CFR Cluj. Bogdan Andone cannot rely on Constantin Budescu or Valerică Găman.
- The average age of the team summoned by Bogdan Andone for the match with CFR Cluj is 25 years old.
- Constanin Budescu did not play in the previous stage either , with Sepsi, and the coach Bogdan Andone admitted that he could leave the team: "Here is the discussion of Mr. Niculae, the decision of the club. If offers really come for him, Mr. Niculae he will decide based on what he wants, I know there would be a termination clause, somewhere at 800,000 euros, I don't know what offers will come, if he wants to let him go ...
I said it after the match with FCSB, he had a leg injury. There is a treatment. He didn't do any training days. He tried to run and he is still bothered by that problem ", said Bogdan Andone, after the match with Sepsi.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 25, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*MONZA VS SPAL*
Date: 25th September 2020 at 16:45
BET ON: Asian handicap- *MONZA -0.25*
Odd: 1.92

- Monza promoted from Serie C under Berlusconi-Galliani and in this transfer session bring around 11 players, all with Serie A experience Donati,Barberis,Barrillà,Frattesi or big divisions from abroad like top scorer of croatian league Maric,top scorer of polish league Gytkjaer,left back Augusto etc.. In last hours they signed Boateng but only Monday will be official.
- Monza played many friendlies and some of them are adpoted well with the rest of the team.
- The only bug of this team is coach Brocchi.
- Spal relegated from Serie A and called an experienced mister.
But they changed a lot and will need time to immerse in the B mentality after 2 years of A.
- Also many players are in negotiations with other clubs, so its a rebus what formation Marino will put here.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 28, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*HERMANNSTADT VS BOTOSANI*
Date: 28th September 2020 at 17:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *BOTOSANI +0.00*
Odd: 1.79

- AFC Hermannstadt plays at home against FC Botoșani in the 5th round of Casa Liga I.
- After the first four stages, the guests are on the 4th place in the ranking, with 8 points, while FCH is on the 10th place, with 5 points obtained. In the previous round, FC Botoșani drew at home against Academica Clinceni (0-0), while FCH obtained the first away victory of this season away with Chindia Târgoviște (1-3).
- The confrontation is a special one for FCH, especially since in the last four matches played against those from Botoșani, the Sibiu team did not get any victory. Moreover, last season, FC Botoșani won both matches against AFC Hermannstadt and managed to qualify for the playoffs at the end of the regular season.
- For this match, Ruben Albes, the main coach of FCH, will not have at his disposal the injured side defender Claudiu Belu, and the defensive midfielder Bright Addae, without the right to play.
- Ruben Albes, coach: “We play against a team that proved both last season, in the last third of the championship, and this season, that it is a good team that practices aesthetic football, which, in addition, has offensive variants concrete and therefore it is a match with a very high level of exigency. Everything is connected, attack and defense go together, if you defend well you probably attack well, and if you attack well you probably defend yourself well, but as I often insist, the most important (aspect) is ourselves dam. It was a complicated and difficult week, some players with medical problems, others because they still don't have the right documents and can't evolve, we are quite a few, but it shouldn't be an excuse, we have to compete and try to take the three points,
- The main FCH wanted to bring some clarifications regarding the departure of David Caiado and Goran Karanovic on loan to FCSB.
- "It was a beautiful experience for them, even if it didn't turn out the way we all wanted, the fact that Romanian football is in European competitions is positive for all teams, because, in the end, it shows the level of football in the country and that of the teams themselves in this country. Leaving here, the club made the decision, we will see how to solve this whole situation, our approach is to think about FC Botoșani, to do everything we can, to prepare a good match plan, to keep the players focus on the match and forget about aspects that do not help us in this regard. Whether or not we need more players will depend on how Karanovic and Caiado's situation ends, whether they will continue with us or not, and, starting from here, it will depend, in particular, to try to get the players we have in the group who can't play now to join us. Yes, there may be another arrival, it may be an extra purchase, but I am satisfied with the lot we have. It is true that, at the moment, we can use 60% of the players we have, so yes, we need that time and we hope to be able to have the whole team available as soon as possible, in order to get the better yield. I always look forward, I think that the team, regardless of the players it played with, has always competed in all the matches since we are here ", added Albes. we can use 60% of the players we have, therefore, yes, we need that time and we hope to be able to have the whole team available as soon as possible, in order to obtain the best performance. I always look forward, I think that the team, regardless of the players it played with, has always competed in all the matches since we are here ", added Albes. we can use 60% of the players we have, therefore, yes, we need that time and we hope to be able to have the whole team available as soon as possible, in order to obtain the best performance. I always look forward, I think that the team, regardless of the players it played with, has always competed in all the matches since we are here ", added Albes.
- AFC Hermannstadt Vs. FC Botoșani will be played on Monday, September 28, on the Sibiu Municipal Stadium, starting at 6 pm. The match will take place without spectators, in accordance with the sanitary protocol imposed by the authorities to combat the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 30, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *REAL MADRID VS REAL VALLADOLID (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 30th September 2020 at 21:30
BET ON: Asian handicap- *REAL MADRID -1.50*
Odd: 1.84 (SBOBET)

- Rotations
"There are three games during the week and you know that we use all the footballers, because the line between starter and substitute is very thin and we work on that line. We also have situations of footballers who are a bit on the edge, we will value everything between today and tomorrow and we will decide which eleven we can draw. "
- Masip
"The other day he came to do the test but we do not have an established date to return to training. He is in that stand by, in the final part of that Covid. We are ready and when he is strong he will be sure he is with us."
- Roberto
"He is a goalkeeper with many guarantees, a goalkeeper who has given us strong competitiveness in the goal, with good promises. It is clear that between the two of us, in the end, we will have to decide. But one of the things that we were clear about when he arrived Roberto is that Masip should always maintain the high level if he wants to continue being the chosen one. Roberto is fulfilling the expectations and we are seeing it that way. "
- El Yamiq
"He has come physically well, better than we expected, but I think there is a matter of bureaucratic problems, that we are waiting on them to see if we can solve between today and tomorrow so that he can be suitable. As of today, no It could be in the call, but let's see tomorrow. "
- Transfers
"We have to demand very much that the entity think that we are in a better situation. We have to squeeze as much as possible from them and we are working on that. In the squad we know that there are footballers who will not be with us when the market ends and hopefully those who arrive will be the ones we want. But we can't think about that. We squeeze Miguel Ángel and he does everything possible for those footballers to come to help us achieve salvation. We are there, we are eager to squeeze them and after the effort he makes club, we will work with the footballers that we have. "
- Weissman
"Weissman in theory has already made his adaptation and it is perfect for him to be put in the starting eleven or not. I will not answer you so as not to give too many clues. But it is true that he is fine. Yesterday he did not come to train. because it was on the subject of religion but on the day of the game he did come to train and is doing the sessions that he has. We are finding his best physical version and he lacks the competitive one, but that only gives you or you play games ".
- Luis Pérez
"We have already known casualties. We have the subject of Luis Pérez, who the other day physically ended up a bit on the edge, to say the least. We are waiting to see how he responds tomorrow and see what feelings he transmits to us and thinking that on Saturday we have another important game. "
- Right back
"Today Sergio López will come from the subsidiary called, who is close to us due to these situations. He will train with us and if he is well he is one of the men who can be in the game. There is the option of Hervías changing the system .. we are going to see what can happen. "
- Casualties
"Apart from the Luis Pérez issue, we have the casualties you know, including those of Sekou and El Hacen."


----------



## meher4real (Oct 14, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ONCE CALDAS VS CUCUTA*
Date: 14th October 2020 at 23:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *ONCE CALDAS -1.00*
Odd: 1.66

- Cúcuta Deportivo does not face a good present in the local championship after losing 0-3 at home to Deportes Tolima and thus registering their third consecutive defeat in the BetPlay Dimayor League.
- Additionally, the 'motilón' team retains the problems that have been reported for some years with respect to the non-payment of the salary of its players and other debts that have prevented it from becoming official as a local at the General Santander stadium in Cúcuta and that they have faced a process that could lead to the liquidation of the institution.
- This Sunday, after the match against Tolima, Gilberto 'Alcatraz' García, one of the footballers with the longest journey and experience of the 'motilón' squad, brought to light another problem that Cúcuta Deportivo, his teammates and coach Jorge Artigas have .
And it is that in the press conference after the meeting, García assured that for the next match, against Once Caldas, the Norte de Santander team will only have 15 players available.
"The limitations we have, on Wednesday we will be with 15 available players, which is something that cannot happen in a professional club, it is something unheard of, it is something that was anticipated before the pandemic and no action was ever taken on the matter It is taking its toll on us now, "said the footballer.
- He also added that "the tournament is always going to have penalties and injuries, it happens in all campuses, but if one has an adequate and large team, it can be supplied, I don't know what will happen with what I am saying, if it costs me the exit of the club I assume it with all the height, because I have left everything, because I have given myself the maximum, away from my family and loved ones, but with love for the profession, if this is going to cost me the exit I go with the head up and proud of my teammates. "
In addition to what was revealed by García, the Colombian Association of Professional Footballers denounced that due to the lack of payment of their salaries, in some cases four months and in others three, the players and their families are about to be evicted from their homes.
- On the other hand, he stated that in the resumption of the championship the directors of Cúcuta hosted their players in a farm in Armenia, but with the aggravation of having four players per room and without biosecurity measures.


----------



## meher4real (Oct 15, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*PELOTAS VS CAETANO*
Date: 15th October 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Draw no bet- *PELOTAS*
Odd: 1.72


----------



## meher4real (Oct 16, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*CHAMBLY VS CLERMONT*
Date: 16th October 2020 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *CLERMONT -0.25*
Odd: 1.89


----------



## meher4real (Oct 23, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *NOTTINGHAM FOREST VS DERBY (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 23th October 2020 at 20:45
BET ON: Asian handicap- *NOTTINGHAM FOREST -0.25*
Odd: 1.75 (SBOBET)


----------



## meher4real (Oct 24, 2020)

jokerpaidtips.com is for sale | HugeDomains
					

Choose a memorable domain name. Professional, friendly customer support. Start using your domain right away.



					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *SV RIED VS STURM GRAZ (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 24th October 2020 at 17:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *STURM GRAZ -0.25*
Odd: 1.85 (SBOBET)

- Ried until now with 5 covid cases, including the keeper.


----------



## meher4real (Oct 31, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *RIPENSIA TIMISOARA VS TURNU (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 31th October 2020 at 10:00
BET ON: Match odds- *TURNU*
Odd: 2.05 (unibet)

- Ripensia Timișoara will receive the visit of Turris Oltul Turnu Măgurele in the 10th round of League 2, in a match scheduled for Saturday, from 11:00, on the Electrica arena. So, a new difficult game at home for the people of Banat, who do not get rid of the staffing problems. Cosmin Petruescu says that the whole group has to deal with it.
- "The lecturer" says that his team is optimistic before the match with the Teleormans who last round beat CSM Resita 4-1, and last season they missed the direct promotion to League 1 in the last phase. "Balance is the key word for us, the mood is good. We are confident, we are optimistic, especially because we are aware of the value of the adversary we will encounter. Clearly, we meet a very good team, which overcame the shock of missing the goal last season. A team that has shown maturity, wisdom. They handled the situation very well. They remained in the same formula from the point of view of the technical bank. They have made a series of important transfers, experienced players, which clearly shows that they want to be promoted this season. The results so far confirm this, and the maturity of the team is very well reflected in the average age. At the last game, the one with Reșița, except for the two juniors they had on the field, their youngest player was 27 years old ", said the coach of Ripensia, Cosmin Petruescu.
- Absences continue at Ripensia
Among the players, they have coronavirus Popovici, Neagu, Sturzu and Fridrich, the last suspended. Neacșu did not recover from the injury, but it is possible that Rogac will recover.
- Mihai Ene also had problems this week. "Regardless of the names of those who enter the field, it is important to give a good performance and to prove that it is worth wearing the Ripensia shirt. I'm sure they will. They have proven it so far and I hope they will prove it again. We do not have time for lamentations, it is important to find solutions to continue the series of good games on the field prorium chair if this has not always been confirmed by results " , added the one nicknamed" The Associate Professor ".
- Turris Oltul is on the 6th place in League 2, with 15 points accumulated in nine matches. Ripensia has 9 points collected in eight games and occupies the 15th place. The direct match between the two teams takes place on the Electrica arena in Timișoara, on Saturday, at 11:00, in the 10th round of League 2.


----------



## meher4real (Nov 2, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ALUMINIJ VS MARIBOR*
Date: 02nd November 2020 at 20:15
BET ON: Match odds- *MARIBOR*
Odd: 1.75

- Maribor comes to Kidricevo after defeat by Mura, which is one of the best teams in the league now. Yes, Maribor played badly but today have Camoranesi and company must win, otherwise there will be panic. 
- We expect in squad Mlakar, Repas and Kronaveter which are good attacking material, on other hand Aluminij is one of the worst club in league with Celje and Gorica, have 9 points in 8 games, their lineup is not competitive with Maribor and them wait hard work. 
- Maribor have very good results on h2h last 5 games 5x won, we see the difference here and expect a victory for a away team, which urgently needs a win for the top of table.


----------



## meher4real (Nov 4, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*AS ROMA VS CFR CLUJ*
Date: 05th November 2020 at 18:55
BET ON: Asian handicap- *AS ROMA -1.25*
Odd: 1.80

- Dan Petrescu is already thinking only of the big match with AS Roma, on Thursday night, but he is also waiting for the interruption of the championship, in order to "take a break".
- The technician claims that he will be absent from the team for a while, in the conditions in which the championship will be interrupted for the League of Nations matches, but now he is ready to help his “gladiators” in Rome, in the Europa League groups.
- After the match with AS Roma, on Thursday, which will be Live Video Online on prosport.ro , CFR will play against the newly promoted FC Argeș, a match in which the Transylvanians threatened not to appear.
- Dan Petrescu takes a break after the match with Roma: "The 15 gladiators need me!"
Until the break he will take, Dan Petrescu has serious headaches in the perspective of the match in Rome. Several basic people will be missing: Vinicius is injured, and Chipciu and Burcă found out that they have COVID-19.
- "There are a lot of injured players with COVID-19, I think we will only have 14-15 players with AS Roma. There are also Costache, Luis Aurelio, Ben Youssef, Soares, but they are not on the UEFA list. There will be 15 gladiators, and the players need me. After the match with FC Argeș, I will take a break, I hope to recharge my batteries and not give satisfaction to my opponents " , said Dan Petrescu, before the super match on Olimpico, in the Europa League groups.
- In Group A of the Europa League, CFR Cluj is a surprising leader in the standings, with 4 points, tied with AS Roma, the team in second place. Young Boys Bern and CSKA Sofia have one point each and occupy the last two places.


----------



## meher4real (Nov 6, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *DEN BOSCH VS JONG PSV (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 06th November 2020 at 18:45
BET ON: Asian handicap- *DEN BOSCH -1.00*
Odd: 1.92 (bet365)


----------



## meher4real (Nov 10, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*COLO COLO VS ANTOFAGASTA*
Date: 10th November 2020 at 15:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *ANTOFAGASTA +0.00*
Odd: 2.04

- Colo Colo dedicated a large part of this week to working on his physical set-up to better face the second round of the National Championship and not suffer so much from injuries, which has been the trend for much of the season .
- Gustavo Quinteros detailed about the condition of some players and also recognized that this is an aspect that must be analyzed to approve an eventual return of Jorge Valdivia to the Monumental Stadium.
- “We have not talked about him specifically, I have not received any offer for him and that is why I have not analyzed him. Valdivia was always an important player, we admire his game, I had to do it from the other side, but he is a player who has to find out how he is doing. We are looking at options in some positions, we urgently need to recover Matías Fernández ” , he mentioned, highlighting the role of 14.
- Along the same lines, he warned that he is looking forward to the recovery of the midfielder : “Matías is very similar to Valdivia in the game, both are very good in their position and I hope he will recover soon, it is necessary to have a player of that quality. The issue of Valdivia always represents in Colo Colo, but we have not discussed it with the leaders at this time ” .
- Yesterday it was learned that Pablo Mouche suffered from an old injury and will not be available to face Deportes Antofagasta. Although Quinteros assured that "the physical issue is much better," he took the opportunity to detail the condition of those who still need to get ready.
- “The physical issue is much better. The players after so many days of training are much better. Of course there are others who are not 100 because they were injured like Mouche, Blandi, Matias, Valencia has not been able to train either. But Iván is much better, Parraguez, Alarcón. All those who are available these days have worked very well and are ready to run the 90 minutes ” , he explained.
- Regarding the particular case of Nicolás Blandi , who has not been able to win a regularity, he pointed out that he hopes to have him soon, but ruled him out to face the puma cast this Tuesday.
- “It is an important reinforcement that we need, but it is something that is working, I spoke with him and he tries to recover, but we have not been able to have it. He won't be there for the next game (Antofagasta), hopefully for the next one, but it's a problem we've been dragging on since we arrived. Having important players for a few minutes has been difficult, the idea is to get them back as soon as possible. We lost players like Bolados, who was one of those who could hold out for 90 minutes and he was doing very well, ”he said.


----------



## meher4real (Nov 15, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*CESENA VS RAVENNA*
Date: 15th November 2020 at 17:30
BET ON: Match odds- *CESENA*
Odd: 1.90

- Ravenna, three new cases of Covid-19 have been found. The club note
- With a note, the Ravenna FC company  announces that in the continuation of the controls prescribed by the prevention protocol for the spread of Covid, the entire team group was subjected to a swab at the end of the match against Gubbio. Upon receipt of the results, 3 new cases of positivity emerged: a staff member and two players.
- The three subjects are asymptomatic and were immediately placed in fiduciary isolation, while the rest of the team group continues the quarantine at the Mattei Hotel.
- The process includes a new buffer and seriological test in the evening today. At the moment, except for the emergence of new positives, Sunday's match will take place regularly.
- The company is close to the four members of the team at this delicate moment, and wishes them a speedy recovery.


----------



## meher4real (Nov 16, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*PETROLUL VS BACAU*
Date: 16th November 2020 at 18:30
BET ON: Asian handicap- *BACAU +1.25*
Odd: 1.91

- Petrolul Ploiești issued a statement, which it sent to the media, regarding the number of people infected with the Covid-19 virus within the gas club. The press release, posted today on gazetaph, comes only four days before the official match of the Second Football League championship, with the Aerostar Bacău team, a game with a history - joking a little - somewhat special. More precisely, rescheduled, initially, on November 18, at 19.00, in order to protect the playing surface on the Ilie Oana arena for the matches of the Romanian representatives, seniors and "U 21", with similar teams of Belarus and Denmark, on November 11 and November 17, respectively, the duel with Moldovans was two days ahead, as is already known. But this at the express request of the future hosts. The explanation of the request was a fair one, more precisely the succession of the matches in the championship and the Romanian Cup in a short time. I assume that also for the care of the playing field on the Ilie Oana arena, the one from the chosen arena, from Mogoșoaia - even if the atmosphere will be, on Monday, November 16, 2020, from 7.30 pm, rather one of a friendly… junior confrontation! - being well maintained and less exposed to official matches. However, because they play without fans, the usual pressure put by them no longer exists, no matter where they organized a game. But this is a far too small problem compared to the number of oil players in the next 14 days.
- Even if that statement, about which I wrote above, seeks to reassure, in the sense that the group is numerous, and thus the absences of the six footballers will not be felt at all, let's see what "say" sources close to the team coached by Viorel Moldovan ! According to the absences from the training of the day, November 12, one can easily deduce the names of those who are said to be absent for two weeks, already entering quarantine, by the way. It would be about five foreigners, four of whom are owners, Bart Meijers, Marian Fernando Huja, Joery Poelmans, Maidu Salifu, Nir Lax, and a Romanian, Vasile Buhăescu. To which will be added Captain Pol Roigé Rodríguez, suspended for the accumulation of cards. As can be easily seen, Moldovan will not have more than half of the team he has relied on lately in the next stage, led by the goal scorers who have decided a few games! Five incumbents and a fairly used reserve went into isolation, so, like the official who is always on the bench and announces the changes dictated by the technical staff, team manager Costel Ilie, the one not absent from the team. As the next Petrol game will be scheduled between November 21-22, in Timișoara, with ASU Poli, the one that now has a new coach, Dan Alexa, the five + one will also be missing from the game in the city on the banks of the Begai. But, if they will be tested negatively after 14 days, then they will be able to return to the Romanian Cup, to the confrontation from Ceahlăul Piatra Neamț, as well as to the last championship games that will be played this year.


----------



## meher4real (Nov 21, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*RANGERS VS ABERDEEN*
Date: 22th November 2020 at 13:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *RANGERS -1.50*
Odd: 1.90

- Aberdeen are without : L. Ferguson (M 12/8, top-scorer), Ross McCrorie (M 11/1), C. McLennan (A 9/0) all out from Rangers game. Earlier J. Hayes (M 11/0), M. Watkins (M 9/2), N. McGinn (M 9/0), D. McGeouch (M 7/0) were ruled out due to injuries. Ojo is Dons only fit midfielder for this game.


----------



## meher4real (Nov 26, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*GENT VS CRVENA ZVEZDA*
Date: 26th November 2020 at 18:55
BET ON: Asian handicap- *GENT -0.25*
Odd: 1.92

- The day before leaving for Belgium for the match that the European spring can bring to the Red Star, the general manager Zvezdan Terzić was a guest in the morning program of TV Prva.
- Regarding the next match, he emphasized that personnel problems do not change ambitions in terms of placement in the sixteenth finals of the Europa League.
- We play without Kataj, Rodić, Kanga, Sanoga, Gobeljić and Gavrić. We have the quality, strength and energy to fight for the European spring. I do not want to make an alibi, we have 25 licensed players and we are going to Ghent to win - Zvezdan Terzić pointed out.
- Gobeljic (11/0), Rodic (11/0), Kanga (10/2), Katai (12/7), Sanogo (8/0), Gavric (12/4)


----------



## meher4real (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## meher4real (Nov 27, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




*BUDUCNOST VS ZARKOVO*
Date: 28th November 2020 at 13:00
BET ON: Match odds- *BUDUCNOST*
Odd: 1.78


----------



## meher4real (Nov 30, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *SMYRNIS VS VOLOS (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 30th November 2020 at 18:30
BET ON: Asian handicap- *SMYRNIS -0.25*
Odd: 2.01 (SBOBET)

- Lopeth faces a lot of problems for today's match of Rizoupoli with Apollon Smyrni
- Decimated will play today the Volos to Rizoupoli and the team does not complete 20ada but Lopez has 18 available players. 
- Barrientos, Sanchez, Dentakis, Tekio, Tsokanis, Kritikos were left out for various reasons (the latter two have a problem in the meniscus and will be out of action for about 20 days), while Guarotsena is not counted, who is essentially a thing of the past. has accused in an announcement that she is unjustifiably absent from her obligations. 
- Its mission is the following: Garavelis, Kleiman, Ferrari, Colombo, Mitoglou, Kanellakis, Dimopoulos, Logaras, Ninis, Warda, Martines, Perea, Rienstra, Ballas, Kiakos, Bartolo, Douvikas and Hendrisek.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 3, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*CRVENA ZVEZDA VS HOFFENHEIM*
Date: 03rd December 2020 at 18:55
BET ON: Asian handicap- *CRVENA ZVEZDA +0.25*
Odd: 1.82

- Hoffenheim is coming to Belgrade to secure first place in Group L and continue the positive series of results in the Europa League, but will try to do so without a serious number of standard first team players, who will not be in the starting lineup against Red Star at Rajko Mitic Stadium.
- Sebastian Hennes' team is burdened with the results in the domestic championship, where they tied as many as seven matches without a win, and at this moment they are only in 12th place in the Bundesliga, which is far below the expectations and ambitions of the club from Zinsheim.
- German media are announcing a serious number of changes in relation to the team that carries the biggest burden in the championship, so the best scorer Andrej Kramaric will be left out of the team, then right back Stefan Posh, standard stopper Kevin Akpoguma, left winger Ryan Session, standard midfielder Baumgartner Samaseku and Grilich. Denis Geiger should be expected from the main players from the maneuver, but practically only because he blushed against Mainz, so he will have a three-game break.
- "It will be a highlight for us because we still want to be first in the group. As far as we are concerned, it is clear that we want to make this competition our competition," said Sebastian Hennes.
- The change of the team in the Europa League will not be anything new for the young strategist, who also performed the combined team against Liberec, in the match in which Hoffenheim secured a place in the 1/16 finals of the Europa League. A draw will be enough for the Germans in Belgrade to formally secure the first position in the group and an easier draw for the knockout phase of the competition in the spring.
- Hoffenheim played in Liberec with: Bauman - Bogarde, Kasim, Northwright, Session - Rudi, Gacinovic, Baumgartner, Grilic - Bayer, Klaus, and additional changes are expected in Belgrade, since there will be no Session, Baumgartner and Grill.
- The Germans are motivated by the additional bonus of 1,000,000 euros that the first position in the group brings, so it is certain that they will not easily give up points, regardless of the quality of the team they will play. However, the Red Star will also have that motive, which showed in Zinsheim that it can cope with the standard first team players of Hoffenheim, so Dejan Stanković's team has no reason not to rush the victory against this rival tomorrow.
- Sebastian Hennes himself is under serious burden due to the team's performance, so it is clear that his match with Augsburg on Monday is far more important in terms of results, because in the event of a new failure, it could very easily happen that his status at the club .
- According to the announcements, Hoffenheim should run to the Rajko Mitic Stadium tomorrow in a 3-5-2 formation and composed of: Bauman - Adams, Vogt, Northwright - Skov, Gacinovic, Rudi, Geiger, Adamjan - Bayer, Belfodil.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 8, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ACCRINGTON VS MAN UTD U21*
Date: 08th December 2020 at 20:00
BET ON: Draw no bet- *ACCRINGTON*
Odd: 2.50

- Neil Wood's side progressed from Northern Group B as runners-up to Salford City, despite beating The Ammies 6-0 at the Peninsula Stadium.
- The Red Devils also defeated Rochdale on penalties after a goalless draw before losing 4-0 to Morecambe, but Coleman is fully aware of the threats that tomorrow night's opposition will possess.
"It'll be a tough game, they'll be full of beans, techinically they'll be good and they'll have a load of energy.
"We've got to try and find a way to beat them, we're always plotting our way and trying to see the best we can of defeating the opposition."
- Both Michael Nottingham and Jon Russell are ineligible to play tomorrow night, but the Reds boss explained he isn't planning on making too many changes from Saturday's 2-1 win over Milton Keynes Dons.
"I've got a great set of staff who work very hard and are very thorough in their preparation, and tomorrow's game will be no different than Saturday's game and next Saturday's game, we'll prepare and try and win.
"There were a few stiff legs on Saturday but I've never been an advocate of just chopping and changing for the sake of it, some players might need a game."
- Reds winger Sean McConville will also be back available after serving his three-match suspension, which Coleman admits will be a big boost for the club.
"We welcome Sean McConville back into the squad as well which is a big boost for us, he's a big character at the club and a really good footballer as well.
"I'm told he's a good commentator as well when he does that, but when we get him on the pitch he can definitely have an influence."


----------



## meher4real (Dec 10, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*SPARTA PRAHA VS AC MILAN*
Date: 10th December 2020 at 21:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *SPARTA PRAHA +1.00*
Odd: 1.87

- AC MILAN are without Ibra, Kjaer, Bennacer, Donnarumma and captain Romagnoli.
- No interest for Milan in this game, they'd rather concentrate on the league.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 12, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *KISVARDA VS HONVED*
Date: 12nd December 2020 at 14:45
BET ON: Asian handicap- *HONVED +0.25*
Odd: 1.92

KISVARDA news :
- We don’t necessarily have good news after the coronavirus tests we did this week: new players and one crew member tested positive, which is worrying before the matches left for the year.
"We were confident that several of the previously ill players could return, but the tests performed this week further nuance the picture, we cannot expect new players, including key people, and the test was also positive for one of our staff members," said Attila Révész, sports director. "All of this is worrying not only in light of Saturday's match against Honvéd, but also before the two remaining performances of the year, because we don't know who else got the infection." The good news, however, is that the test of head coach Attila Supka and assistant coach Gábor Erős, among our previously ill staff members, also became negative, our head coach joins the training on Friday and he sits on the bench on Saturday. ”


----------



## meher4real (Dec 15, 2020)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *CITTADELLA VS VICENZA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 15th December 2020 at 21:00
BET ON: Match odds- *CITTADELLA*
Odd: 1.98 (SBOBET)

- VICENZA are missing many key players: Pontisso, Nalini, Beruatto, Gori, Pasini, Dalmonte, Vandeputte.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 19, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*FREDERICIA VS KOGE*
Date: 19th December 2020 at 15:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *KOGE +0.50*
Odd: 1.96

FREDERICIA are missing three key players : Anders Holvad, Steven Enna and Justin Shaibu.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 23, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*KIGALI VS KCCA*
Date: 23th December 2020 at 14:00
BET ON: Match odds- *KIGALI*
Odd: 2.00

- AS Kigali’s opponents in the Caf Confederation Cup tie will be without their head coach Mike Mutebi and six key players after contracting coronavirus before leaving Kampala.
- The City of Kigali side take on KCCA FC of Uganda on Wednesday afternoon at Kigali Stadium while the return leg is slated for January 5 or 6 in Kampala.
- The key players who will not feature in the first leg tie include first choice goalkeeper, Charles Lukwago, Brian Aheebwa (striker), Mike Mutebi (Head coach), Denis Iguma (central Defender), Stefano Lolo Mazengo (midfielder), Samson Kigozi (midfielder) and Kezroni Kizito (midfielder).
- Other players who tested positive for Coronavirus are Hassan Matovu (Goalkeeper), Hassan Musana (defender), and Ali Mwirusi (goalkeeper).
- Mutebi, and his key players were informed of their positive tests after they had faced Uganda Revenue Authority (URA FC) in the Uganda Premier League match on Friday, December 18.
- KCCA, which arrived in Kigali on Sunday are staying at Dove Hotel in Gisozi as they wait for results of Covi19 tests they took on arrival and will shift to Hilltop after getting them.
- AS Kigali made it to the next round of the competition on the away goals rule after eliminating Orapa of Botswana. After losing the first leg 2-1 in Botswana, AS Kigali returned home to win 1-0 courtesy of a goal scored by Nigerian striker Lawal Aboubakal and advanced after the tie finished 2-2 courtesy of their goal scored in the first leg.
“I have warned my players not to be complacent thinking our opponents are weakened by the many absent players. We must keep the same focus and make sure we win by scoring a couple of goals,” AS Kigali coach Eric Nshimiyimana said in a telephone interview.
- The 45-year-old tactician also explained the importance of winning the first leg at home by stating: “We have to make good use of home advantage if this team is to progress.”
- Last season, AS Kigali, bowed out of the 2018/19 Confederation Cup in the first round, at the hands of Ugandan outfit Proline, after eliminating Tanzania’s KMC in the preliminary round.


----------



## meher4real (Dec 27, 2020)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*OLIMPIA VS MARATHON*
Date: 27th December 2020 at 23:00
BET ON: Match odds- *OLIMPIA*
Odd: 1.80


----------



## meher4real (Jan 1, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*AL AHLY VS WADI DEGLA*
Date: 01st January 2020 at 18:30
BET ON: Asian handicap- *WADI DEGLA +1.75*
Odd: 1.85

- Al Ahly will miss 11 key players : Mahmoud Kahraba, Akram Tawfik, Muhammad Hany, Marwan Mohsen, Nasser Maher, Muhammad Magdi Afsha, Junior Ajay, Geraldo, Taher Mohamed Taher, Rami Rabih, and Amr Al Sulayyah.


----------



## meher4real (Jan 4, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *BRESCIA VS VICENZA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 04th January 2021 at 21:00
BET ON: Match odds- *BRESCIA*
Odd: 2.01 (SBOBET)

Vicenza are without some key players :
- Absent the suspended Pietro Beruatto and the injured: Matteo Bruscagin, Nicola Dalmonte, Mario Ierardi, Samuele Longo, Riccardo Meggiorini, Andrea Nalini, Pietro Perina, Simone Pontisso and Jari Vandeputte.


----------



## meher4real (Jan 5, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*MARBELLA VS REAL VALLADOLID*
Date: 05th January 2020 at 21:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *MARBELLA +1.25*
Odd: 1.70

- Constant changes in the eleven and the system
Instead, you have an idea of the game and you can refine it during the game. Sometimes because you change your proposal and sometimes because there are casualties and injuries. That is part of the greatness and beauty of football. It would all be very simple without those nuances and without that ability to reinvent yourself. "
- Marbella
They have changed quite a few footballers and the structure is also being modified. The potential is the same; It is a team that manages important economic resources, that maintains the figure of Granero, Manel Martínez at the top ... In his League he is not finding the same stability and is not in a zone as high as last year, but it is a team that he is prepared to be there and for them it is an opportunity to rebel. We will have to go with very clear and concentrated ideas to make a great game. They are going to demand a good version of us.
- Withdrawals for the Cup
"I would not like to anticipate the list. There are footballers who are going to stay here because they have spent many minutes and those four footballers from the reserve team come and some will be in the starting eleven. The Copa del Rey is an official competition , to which we have the utmost respect, and the footballer who does not have minutes in the League will have them in the Copa del Rey in whatever tie, regardless of the rival and his entity. We have facilitated the call and there you will realize what what happened".
- Orellana
It is clear that at the level of numbers it is not in the records of last year in Eibar. Our idea is to get closer to that Fabián, we are working for it and he is putting a lot of effort at the level of attitude, at the level of training and delivery. He is putting everything on his side, although sometimes things don't quite work out for him ... targeted controls, individual actions ... It is true that also, on a physical level, he has not just reached that peak of 100% and we are working too On it. But it is also true that, when there has been a penalty, he has had the responsibility and has put them. He is aware, we have talked about it and we know that he is not at the level that we all want him to be, but at the level of dedication, personality, leadership and the experience he is bringing is a lot. But that is why he is also sometimes substituted, because it is not at the level we want. Now he is with those annoyances and when he returns we will try to get his best version. Otherwise he will have to compete with his peers. "
- System
We are faithful to 4-4-2, although from time to time we have a flirtation with another drawing, with a line of five, a 4-1-4-1 ... The other day we understood that Guardiola's effort in Cádiz had been great and could not be part of the game and we understood that Maksimovic and Arambarri are capital in Getafe, that they cover many meters and have extraordinary power. We understood that with one more we could overcome them on the inside. That's how we understood it and that's how we did it. We understood that the bands on the outside were going to give us control of the game, last pass and with amplitude. Speaking in the past is easy and it worked out well, but we are open to trying to use the best possible structure so that each player can get the best of himself, the best version. Sometimes we understand that it is so and sometimes we understand otherwise.
- Marcos André
"He was giving us a lot. First of all, I thank him for the effort because he has been titanic. As he looked from game to game, it seemed that he did not believe us, that we were playing a joke. There were situations that you did not believe the injury he had , but he has made a very big effort and his performance has been at a good level. It's a shame because we lost potential. In the end, we had three important forwards, Sergi, Shon and him, and now we lose a bullet. We wish him a quick one. recovery, although we understand that perhaps this season it may be difficult for him to play again. "
- Substitute for Marcos André in the market
"I can't give any clues. You know me and you know a little about our style of play, the forward profile we have had and what we are really looking for in a striker. From there, I'm convinced that you know the names. So, I can't define myself in a style because then I would be approaching the possible names that may come. I'll save it and see if this forward arrives. "


----------



## meher4real (Jan 9, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ST PAULI VS HOLSTEIN KIEL (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 09th January 2021 at 13:00
BET ON: Match odds- *HOLSTEIN KIEL*
Odd: 1.93 (SBOBET)

- At this time of year, the Boys in Brown would normally be at training camp somewhere on the Spanish Mediterranean coast. With the first half of the season behind them, the players would be spending a few days together working hard in training and helping the new acquisitions to settle in. Over the last ten months, however, much of what is considered normal has become a distant memory. For the players, the upshot is a congested fixture list with little time to rest.
- January may well determine the course of the rest of the season. Just two games have been played so far, but another 15 points are up for grabs in the next 23 days, and the Boys in Brown are targeting as many as possible. Experience tells us that the outcome of a game is often determined by the form on the day rather than the respective positions in the league table. The current situation is merely a snapshot, leaving the Boys in Brown determined to turn their negative run into a positive.
- It may also be an advantage that Kiel are a known quantity. Timo Schultz’s team lost 2-1 to the Storks in a pre-season warm-up game before gaining their revenge with a 1-0 friendly win during the October international break. Those games may have been evenly balanced affairs, but the two teams have had vastly differing fortunes in the league. The Boys in Brown need the points to escape the drop zone, while a win for Ole Werner's side would do their chances of promotion no harm whatsoever.
- The 32-year-old coach has a squad at his disposal that is blessed with quality and depth. A run of five wins in a row towards the end of last year was tarnished slightly by a 2-1 home defeat against Osnabrück. But Kiel remain unbeaten away from home and boast the best defence in the league, and will make the short journey down the A7 looking to make amends.
- "We'll have to throw everything at it if we want to leave the pitch victorious," said Timo Schultz at the pre-match news conference. The game comes around too soon for new signing Eric Smith, while a decision on the goalkeeper position will be made on Friday. Suspensions for Marvin Knoll and Sebastian Ohlsson leave the coaching team needing to improvise when choosing the starting lineup, and the loss of all four right-backs only compounds their selection woes. Ultimately, however, the result is all that counts against Kiel, regardless of the circumstances. And a second win of the season would do nicely.


----------



## meher4real (Jan 9, 2021)

joker10 said:


> JOKER PAID TIPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Jan 14, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*DEFENSA Y JUSTICIA VS ALDOSIVI*
Date: 14th January 2021 at 21:45
BET ON: Over / Under- *Over +2.25*
Odd: 2.11

- The aldosivi not stop bad news all season by low different players to injury or other diseases. Now, a new problem has been added to the Porto squad in the face of what will be their last game (vs. Defense and Justice in Varela) in the Diego Armando Maradona Cup.
- After Yagui Fernández assumed as interim technical director after the departure of Guillermo Hoyos , the pandemic that affects the whole world hit the dressing room of the Mar del Plata team.Fabián Assmann, Francisco Grahl, Manuel Panaro, Federico Milo, Sebastián Lerena and Jonathan Zacaría are the players who tested positive for Covid-19in the corresponding tests carried out this Wednesday to face the team led by Hernán Crespo. But this does not stop there, since in total there are nine members of the campus who have the coronavirus disease. Lautaro Rinaldi and Leandro Maciel are in recovery after having contracted the pandemic virus the previous week and midfielder Gastón Gil Romero has already done some light exercises to get back on track. And to make matters worse , Marcos Miers, Nahuel Yeri and Javier Iritier are injured.


----------



## meher4real (Jan 20, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ARIS VS ASTERAS*
Date: 20th January 2021 at 14:00
BET ON: Match odds- *ARIS*
Odd: 1.80

- Asteras are without best player Barales.
- Aris must win this game.


----------



## meher4real (Jan 20, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Jan 23, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *LIVORNO VS ALBINOLEFFE*
Date: 23th January 2021 at 17:30
BET ON: Match odds- *ALBINOLEFFE*
Odd: 2.40

- Men still counted for Livorno, awaited by the match against Albinoleffe. "The sales of Morelli and Sosa are blocked: tomorrow they will be on the field" headlines Il Tirreno . "Data for almost certain starters - we read - yesterday Sosa and Morelli were also on the Academy summary. Ravenna's interest is strong on the central defender . Sudtirol is on the right winger: the deal was practically concluded but has been blocked since, without a surety, no one can be taken. And therefore today, in these already disastrous conditions, Livorno cannot afford to lose even a single piece. Since we are on the eve of the championship match, at least for this match, both Sosa and Morelli will be at Dal Canto's disposal. Then we'll see "


----------



## meher4real (Jan 23, 2021)

joker10 said:


> JOKER PAID TIPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Jan 26, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*OFI KRETA VS ASTERAS TRIPOLIS*
Date: 26th January 2021 at 16:15
BET ON: Asian handicap- *OFI KRETA -0.25*
Odd: 1.97

- Asteras Tripolis are without many key players : J. Barrales, G. Kotsiras, José Luis Valiente, T. Pasalidis, M. Iglesias, R. Gómez, Borja Fernández.


----------



## meher4real (Jan 31, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ALAVES II VS RACING SANTANDER (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 31th January 2021 at 12:00
BET ON: Draw no bet- *RACING SANTANDER*
Odd: 1.83 (bet365)

- Racing will find an Alavés B full of casualties and downturn. After a year and a half without losing in his fief, he started 2021 with two consecutive defeats in Ibaia.
- They were both by the minimum, 0-1, against two great rivals -Real Sociedad B and Real Unión- and with the feeling of having deserved more. Last day, Mini Glorias ended the losing streak by drawing in Gobela against Arenas playing at a disadvantage.
- Alavés B has one point less than Racing, having played the same games, 12. This latest bad run has made them leave the high places of the subgroup. They have won four games, drawn three and lost five with 11 goals for and 13 against. They are almost the same numbers as the Cantabrians, who have 13 goals in favor and 12 against with one more draw instead of a defeat.
- It currently has the youngest squad of the 21 teams in Group II with an average age of 21.1 years after the departure of two of its oldest men.
- For the babazorro team, the game is a final to determine objectives, to know if they continue to fight above or below. Alavés B faces Racing life to death right at its worst. The team accumulates up to six key casualties and it is unknown to what extent it will take their toll. In principle, it has to be noticed and a lot.
- The Vitorian club has terminated the contract of two of its best players: Romanian forward Lupu, 22, who asked to leave to go to Nástic de Tarragona, leader of his subgroup, and midfielder Viti, 23, who was on loan and returns to Canada, to Ottawa  The club has chosen to raise people from the C team, San Ignacio, such as Alejandro Balboa, a 2001 midfielder born Equatorial Guinea.
- In addition to the two contractual losses, there are two due to sanctions: Keller from Cameroon, one of the sensations of the subgroup at 19, due to the accumulation of cards, and left-back Julio Martínez, sent off in Getxo. Their top scorer, the skillful Sobrido, who has three goals, is out due to a muscle problem. It could be forced, but it doesn't seem likely. Algerian winger Abde, who has scored two goals, is also in dry dock due to injury.
- Del Alavés B stands out above all his coach, a myth of Second B: Iñaki Alonso. On the bench of a subsidiary it is not usual to find such an experienced coach. He has two promotions to Second A with Real Unión and Murcia, experience in Croatia ... He is more than seasoned. In many ways his Alavés B does not seem like a subsidiary and is very well worked. His hand is noticeable, although he cannot perform miracles either. It would be more normal to see Solabarrieta on the Vitoria bench and Alonso on the Racing bench than the other way around.
- Despite the casualties, they have very interesting players in the squad such as 17-year-old Canarian striker Alán Godoy. He was a U16 international. He has played a lot, nine games, but has only scored one goal. It has a lot of potential, but it is still green. Goalkeeper Aritz Castro, 22, is in a state of grace. If Racing has his day, he can sweat ink to beat him. In Gobela he saved a point.
- Georgian international Giorgi Gagua, 19, has scored two goals and provided an assist. Now without Lupu it will have more prominence. Another junior international, Romanian Tirlea on the right back, is another man to look out for. He came from the Real Madrid quarry. They are all very young footballers, but with projection.
- Viti was the boss in the average that now remains for the Andalusian Illescas and for the Rioja Pepe Blanco, 20 and 21 years old. Sergio García, signed from Prat, measures 1.95 and also gives the team a lot of presence. He has already played in Second B with Prat, Badaolona and La Nucía at 21 years old and this season he has had minutes in First with the first team.
- Alavés B is a team that triangulates very well in short spaces and plays to pass and uncheck. They make a lot more game than the performance they get later in points. This will be the third time that Racing has been measured. They tied one at El Sardinero in preseason and were beaten 3-0 in the first round.


----------



## meher4real (Feb 6, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*BRONDBY VS AALBORG*
Date: 7th February 2021 at 20:00
BET ON: Match odds- *BRONDBY*
Odd: 2.02

- Head coach Martí Cifuentes has selected the following 18 players after Saturday's training session:
1 Jacob Rinne, 2 Kristoffer Pallesen, 4 Mathias Ross, 6 Pedro Ferreira, 8 Iver Fossum, 9 Tom van Weert, 11 Tim Prica, 14 Malthe Højholt, 15 Lukas Klitten, 16 Magnus Christensen, 17 Kasper Kusk, 18 Martin Samuelsen, 19 Timothé Nkada, 22 Andreas Hansen, 23 Robert Kakeeto, 26 Rasmus Thelander, 31 Daniel Granli and U / 19 League player Marcus Hannesbo.
- Frederik Børsting, Jakob Ahlmann and Lucas Andersen are on the injury list at AaB, while Oscar Hiljemark is back in training.


----------



## meher4real (Feb 13, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*EIBAR VS VALLADOLID*
Date: 13rd February 2021 at 18:30
BET ON: Asian handicap- *EIBAR -0.25*
Odd: 1.76

- Pucela's visits to the armero fief have a positive balance , since the Blanquivioleta team has won in three of the six league matches played there over 50 years and in three different competitions. For this reason, Sergio González's men will try to improve the numbers and seek that change that allows them to begin to reverse the situation.
- The dynamics of the two teams are the same, since they chain five days without knowing the victory, in which the blanquivioleta have added two points and the azulgrana one . Equality is such that both teams accumulate the same number of wins (4), draws (8) and losses (10).
- Regarding the game, the Pucelano coach commented at the previous press conference that he expects a crash "of great tension ." "Whoever has the most tempered nerves, less fear of failure, and more personality, will take a step forward", assured.
- In the casualty section, Real Valladolid arrives with the absences of the sanctioned San Emeterio, Alcaraz and Joaquín , and the injured El Yamiq, Javi Sánchez, Carnero, Marcos André and Kiko Olivas. They are joined by Óscar Plano , with knee problems and awaiting evolution, and Hervías , who will have to undergo surgery to repair the external meniscus tear in his right knee. Meanwhile, the positive note is the recovery of Jota and Janko . The call is as follows: Masip, Roberto, Luis Pérez, Janko, Bruno, Miguel Rubio, Lucas Olaza, Nacho, Míchel, Roque Mesa, Kike Pérez, Oriol Rey, Orellana, Toni Villa, Jota, Waldo, Zalazar, Weissman, Sergi Guardiola and Kodro.


----------



## meher4real (Feb 13, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Feb 17, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ANTWERP VS RANGERS*
Date: 18th February 2021 at 21:00
BET ON: Match odds- *RANGERS*
Odd: 1.94

- Today the players of Antwerp are tested for corona. Coach Frank Vercauteren hopes that everyone will be negative tomorrow, also because the team is already battered for the European first leg against Rangers on Thursday. Haroun and Mbokani (calf) are on the right track, but still haven't trained and are out, just like De Sart and Butez.
- Moreover, the latter two, just like De Pauw and Mbenza, are not on the limited European list and Lamkel Zé is suspended for another match. That means that a maximum of eighteen A-core players are available, with Avenatti and Nsimba as strikers. Antwerp hopes that Verstraete will be (teen) ready to play, but that should succeed: he only dropped out on Sunday. Batubinsika (ankle) also has great hope to be there. His situation is monitored day by day.


----------



## meher4real (Feb 18, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Feb 21, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*CESKE BUDEJOVICE VS OPAVA*
Date: 21th February 2021 at 14:00
BET ON: Match odds- *CESKE BUDEJOVICE*
Odd: 1.71

- OPAVA are without many key players: Jurena(17/0), Zidek(16/2), Holik(15/1), Vecerka(12/0), Harazim(10/1), Pikul(6/1), Scudla(5/0).


----------



## meher4real (Mar 7, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*SKRA VS SLASK WROCLAW II*
Date: 07th March 2021 at 13:00
BET ON: Match odds- *SKRA*
Odd: 1.85


----------



## meher4real (Mar 7, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


EASY WIN !!
Visit website for more games !!!


----------



## meher4real (Mar 23, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *KOSOVO VS LITHUANIA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 24th March 2021 at 20:45
BET ON: Match odds- *KOSOVO*
Odd: 1.75 (SBOBET)


----------



## meher4real (Mar 24, 2021)

joker10 said:


> JOKER PAID TIPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Mar 25, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*COMORES VS TOGO*
Date: 25th March 2021 at 14:00
BET ON: Match odds- *COMORES*
Odd: 1.64

- Comorian internationals playing in France are allowed to join their national team. Negotiations between the federation and French football authorities have borne fruit. The Comoros will be full against Togo and Egypt on March 25 and 29 in the CAN 2022 qualifiers.
- Faced with a delicate issue at the start of the week, the task was going to be tough for the technical staff. Ligue 2 players were selected by their clubs on the basis of FIFA Circular 1749. After days of negotiations, they will finally make the trip to Moroni. Younn Zahary (Pau FC), Guingamp captain Youssouf Mchangama, Yacine Bourhane (Niort), Mohamed Youssouf and Faïz Mattoir (AC Ajaccio) had the fire of their clubs. Apart from the French championships, Bachirou, Selemani or Ben Mohamed will also be there. The group is held on Monday in Moroni.
- Without Soilihi and Abdullah but with 1000 people in Maluzini
However, a player will not join the group. This is Quevilly Rouen defender Ahmed Soilihi, who is positive for Covid-19. He is replaced in his post by the experienced Kassim Abdallah (Athlético Marseille). To prevent possible withdrawals during the rally, the technical staff has expanded its roster to 30 players. Players like Djamalidine Atoiyi (AS Saint-Priest) or Ali Mmadi (Tours FC) have been recalled. Initially planned to be held behind closed doors, the Comoros - Togo match on March 25 will finally have supporters. The federation has obtained an exemption so that 1000 people can attend the meeting. The Coelacanths will therefore be able to count on their Veri Piya.
- At the same time, a delegation of players from the national beach soccer team will accompany the group of Coelacanthes who will face Togo and Egypt. In total, 8 players playing in France as well as the technical staff of coach Gérald Guidarini are expected on Monday in Moroni. Usually playing with the Coelacanths in classic football, goalkeeper Clément Daoudou joined the Beach soccer group. The Comoros will face Mozambique in the CAN Beach soccer 2021 qualifiers. The first leg will take place on Friday March 26 at Mitsamiouli in Maloudja beach. The return round is scheduled for April 9 in Maputo.


----------



## meher4real (Mar 25, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Dpn't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Apr 9, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ASTRA VS UTA ARAD*
Date: 09th April 2021 at 16:30
BET ON: Match odds- *ASTRA*
Odd: 1.97

- Specifically, for Friday's confrontation, the people of Arad have a long list of absences: Peteleu (still in isolation after being infected with the new coronavirus), Tescan , Isac , Benga and Roger (photo) - injured. The last two suffered injuries after the match won with Sepsi , says technician Laszlo Balint  and at least one of them will be missing for a long time on the field.
- However, the coach of the Arad group hopes that the players who will replace the absent ones will prove that they deserve to be part of the red-white team and stressed that they are all important, especially in the next period, which will be a busy one.
- The Astra - UTA match will open the 30th round of League I. The match is scheduled for Friday, at 5.30 pm, and it only matters for the configuration of the standings in the play-out area. In the round, the people of Arad lost on a tennis score in front of Astra, 0-6, on the new "Francisc Neuman".


----------



## meher4real (Apr 9, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Apr 27, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*BRADFORD CITY VS SALFORD CITY*
Date: 27th April 2021 at 20:00
BET ON: Match odds- *SALFORD CITY*
Odd: 2.15

- Trueman and Conor Sellars had a dressing-room meeting with the players after Saturday’s 2-1 defeat at Port Vale – their fourth on the trot.
- The joint bosses have been alarmed at the slipping standards and hope that will help to clear the air ahead of tomorrow’s home clash with Gary Bowyer’s Salford.
- Trueman said: “We had a good conversation with the players after the game and they spoke openly. You need that at certain times.
“We had a conversation like that when we first came in, telling them what we wanted and the reaction we expected.
“We talked about sticking together as a team and managing these moments better individually and collectively.
“They know they haven’t been good enough. It’s not just me blaming players, they have been honest about it.
“Now they’ve got to show that honesty on the pitch and go and compete.
“They’ve shown we can beat any team in this league. This group of players are good enough on their day.
“But when things change, certain personnel get injured etc, you start to see the rest of squad and who’s really fighting.
“We’re also learning what areas we really need to strengthen in the off-season.”
- Trueman questioned the lack of fight at Vale Park, where City had scored first through Clayton Donaldson.
- He admitted it was at odds with the battling performances that had typified their first three months in charge as the club pulled themselves away from trouble.
- Asked if he felt some players had switched off with the play-offs gone, Trueman added: “I can’t speak for individuals and how they’re thinking but it doesn’t matter whether the season is over or not. You really should want to show your character and win a football match.”
- City have deliberately held back on contract decisions until the end of the season and he stressed that some performances are giving them second thoughts.
“We’re obviously disappointed but we’re also learning a lot about certain players. It’s helping guide our selection and recruitment going into the summer window.
“It’s not just about adding more quality to the group but adding characters who will fight even when it’s tough and you’ve got your backs against the wall.
“We did that before. Was that just because we were fighting to get out of relegation? I don’t think so.
“I think these players as a team collectively showed it week in, week out so it wasn’t just a one off.
“Whatever reason or motivation, they’ve not shown it over the past few games.”
- Lee Novak saw his first action since December as a sub and Callum Cooke came through a full game. Trueman will consider making more changes for Salford’s visit.
“We can experiment a little bit as we did on Saturday but we still want to win. You can’t just turn up and think it’s a pre-season game.
“We’ll see about certain characters and it potentially is a job interview for a few."


----------



## meher4real (Apr 27, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!!


----------



## meher4real (May 1, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*SALERNITANA VS MONZA*
Date: 01st May 2021 at 14:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *SALERNITANA +0.00*
Odd: 1.69

- The point of the Turin newspaper on the situation in the red and white home with doubts about the next races
The trip to Switzerland on Monday afternoon costs eight Monza players a ten-day quarantine. The players in question had reached the Lugano casino to spend a few hours together in an attempt to relax in view of two fundamental appointments of the season such as the matches on Saturday in Salerno and on Tuesday, at home, with Lecce. Tuttosport writes it .
- In the yellow zone it is not forbidden to move within your region and in general it is not forbidden by the rules to go over the border. However, there are some limits to be respected in order to return to Italy from a country in zone C, such as Switzerland. For example, take a swab performed abroad within 48 hours prior to returning to the national borders or communicate your return to the competent authorities or still respect a five or ten day quarantine . In particular, five if the swab was performed before the return or ten if the swab is instead performed directly in Italy.
- The case (as confirmed by Ats Monza Brianza for Anastasio, Armellino, Barillà, Bellusci and Bettella, and by Ats Metropolitan City of Milan for Boateng, Donati and Gytkjaer) has already been taken care of and the eight players have been placed in home isolation. : as citizens equal to all the others, they will not be able to leave home except to perform the new control pad, while as professional footballers they will be able, according to the provisions of the FIGC protocol approved by the Ministry of Health, to continue their sporting activity.
- Even if theoretically, according to protocol, they could therefore play training and matches, it is still to be understood how and when they will be reintegrated into the group and especially on what occasion. At the moment it seems very difficult that they can be present at the trip to Salerno for the match on Saturday afternoon at Arechi, much more likely that they will be available again - barring injuries - for the housewife on Tuesday with Lecce. The risk is that, once arrived in Campania, the local authorities may intervene to investigate the issue.
- Brocchi could give up eight pawns, some of which are very important for his deployment , in a decisive race for the final placement in the standings in view of the playoffs or even in direct promotion.


----------



## meher4real (May 1, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (May 9, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*NUMANCIA VS DEP LA CORUNA*
Date: 09th May 2021 at 12:00
BET ON: Match odds- *NUMANCIA*
Odd: 2.12

- With only two days to go to close the season visiting Numancia , Deportivo trained this morning at Riazor behind closed doors and did so without several of their most common players, who thus seem practically ruled out to travel to Soria. Lucho García , Mujaid , Gandoy, Miku or Claudio Beuavue joined Keko and Derik Osede , who have already been absent from previous weeks. Who did work with the group again was Borja Galán , who received the medical discharge and will therefore be available for the Los Pajaritos duel.
- With these absences, the technician will be forced to make several
forced changes in his lineup. Without Lucho, Carlos Abad would return to goal after ten consecutive games as a substitute. In addition, everything indicates that it will be Eneko Bóveda who will act as central in the place of Mujaid, giving entry to Valín on the right side. Borja Granero and Salva Ruiz would complete the rear .
- Doubts in the center of the field
In the center of the field is where Rubén de la Barrera has more alternatives, but it seems that Borges and Nacho González will have their opportunity from the beginning . The Costa Rican, a substitute in the last match, trained this week as a positional midfielder; while the Uruguayan would thus have his first title under the current coach. Uche and the usual Bergantiños and Villares are the other options handled by the coaching staff.
For the attack, Adri Castro also seems fixed before the annoyances of Miku and Beauvue, with Lara, Galán, Rayco and Raí competing for a place on the flanks and favoritism for the Canary Islands and the Brazilian. The young homegrown players Iván Guerrero (2001), Jairo Noriega (2003) and Yeremay (2002) will enter the squad except by surprise after having trained during the week with the first team.


----------



## meher4real (May 17, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *NACIONAL VS OLIMPIA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 18th May 2021 at 00:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *NACIONAL +0.25*
Odd: 1.75 (SBOBET)

- "The Olimpia project is today, to win and try to qualify, but in the future it is to work with the inferiors, that is going to be installed," said Cristian Domínguez , director of the club's football department at 800 AM.
In addition, he pointed out that the victory was a new chance for Sergio Órteman : "It gives us the opportunity to continue with the project, this is football and if the results are not given, it is a problem."
- On the "forms of play", Domínguez was somewhat identified with the game played in La Paz. "I think that Olimpia is about strength and character, not about pretty games."
Finally, he supported the pruning of the squad, which is numerous: "We have a very large squad and it's not right, there are 40 players but only 11 play and we have to reduce.
- Recovery and substitutes in
After the feat in La Paz, the usual starting players were struck down in the physical part, so Sergio Órteman will continue with the rotation of players for what is tomorrow's game, at 18:00, against Nacional in Barrio Worker.
With the local championship almost lost, the priority is the Copa Libertadores. Considering the rotation, the probable eleventh could form with: Olveira; Benítez, Salcedo, Alcaraz and Torres; De la Cruz, Domingo, Fernández and Torres; Duarte and D. González.


----------



## meher4real (May 22, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*OSIJEK VS ISTRA*
Date: 22th May 2021 at 17:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *ISTRA +0.50*
Odd: 1.94

- OSIJEK is expecting the last game of the season tomorrow at 5 pm, and their opponent will be Istra 1961, which is struggling to stay.
- Istrians come to the City Garden not to lose and hope that Varaždin and Lokomotiva will not achieve good results in their meetings with Slaven Belupo and Hajduk.
- In that match, Istria's job was made easier because Osijek will lack ten players. Nenad Bjelica cannot count on the following players: Eros Grezda, Merveil Ndockyt, Mihret Topčagić, Petar Brlek, Mate Miloš, Ante Erceg, Jose Antonio Caro, Vedran Jugović, Danijel Lončar and Igor Silva. Jevhen Čeberko, Dmitro Lopta and Ivan Santini are missing from them due to a booking, and there will be no top scorer in the league, Ramon Mierez. He will get spared.
- Bjelica said at the press conference before the match:
"We showed our professionalism in the last game against Lokomotiva, so it will be against Istria in 1961. We are going for a maximum of three points, it would be incorrect not to oppose them with the best possible team at the moment. We have 11 professionals, but that's enough, These are quality players who will show seriousness and who with three new points would raise the bar for all of us even more for next season.We want another game in which our goalkeeper will not receive a goal, if possible another assist from Bočkaj, to improve some more numbers, although the most important are three points and we will give everything to achieve them ", said Bjelica and finished:
"We were in the same situation before the game against Lokomotiva, so we showed maximum seriousness. The week was good in terms of training, interesting and fun with a good atmosphere, the young players brought fresh blood and were very well received by others. for each game, I ask for maximum seriousness in preparation and to transfer the good mood from training to the game to get to three points.We end the season with a cadre who is knap due to injuries and cards.This week we joined several young players from B teams and juniors, and who will be on the bench against Istra 1961. The starting line-up will certainly be respectable, I believe they will show maximum commitment, seriousness and win three points. "


----------



## meher4real (May 31, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *INDEPENDIENTE VS COLON SANTA FE*
Date: 01st June 2021 at 00:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *INDEPENDIENTE +0.00*
Odd: 1.90 (SBOBET)

- Domínguez, without two starters for the duel against Independiente
The Sabalero DT will not be able to count on all the players on the squad again, as a result of different unforeseen events.
- Colón is preparing to play one of the most important matches in his history, such as the one he will animate next Monday, starting at 7:00 p.m., for the semifinals of the Professional League Cup, against Independiente, at the San Juan Bicentennial Stadium.
Looking ahead to this match, Eduardo Domínguez continues to work to build the team with some imponderables, since he will not be able to count on two players that he considers vital and starters, such as Eric Meza and Paolo Goltz.
It is worth remembering that Eric Meza was expelled in the match against Talleres in the quarterfinals and that he was given a suspension date, with which he will be in a position to reappear in case Colón gets into a final.
While Paolo Goltz, who had just recovered from a tear he had suffered on April 30, in the activation work prior to the match against Arsenal, suffered a muscle strain and would not only miss the match against Independiente, but would also be absent. of a hypothetical ending.
In this way, Domínguez will continue to be unable to form his ideal team, a question that he could not do so far in the League Cup, as a result of injuries, suspensions and coronavirus infections.
So far in the tournament, for different reasons, he could not count on Bruno Bianchi, Rafael Delgado, Federico Lértora, Rodrigo Aliendro, Eric Meza, Alexis Castro, Gonzalo Piovi, Santiago Pierotti, Cristian Ferreira, Lucas Acevedo, Luis Rodríguez, Nicolás Leguizamón and Wilson Morelo.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 4, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ITALY VS CZECH REPUBLIC (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 04th June 2021 at 20:45
BET ON: Asian handicap-* ITALY -0.75*
Odd: 1.93 (SBOBET)

- Eve day in Coverciano: the day before the new test of approaching Uefa Euro 2020 (tomorrow in Bologna against the Czech Republic, kick-off at 8.45 pm and live on Rai 1) the coach Roberto Mancini and Emerson Palmieri have met with the accredited press in the Media Center of the Federal Technical Center.
“Tomorrow's match - the coach immediately underlined - will be a good test, because the Czechs form a technically valid team, which develops an attacking game. As for the formation that will take the field, Spinazzola and Emerson will most likely alternate on the left side of the back four, as well as in attack, on the right, Chiesa and Berardi will alternate.
- In midfield we have recovered Sensi while we will not risk Pellegrini, even if he is healed; instead, we will decide together whether to let Jorginho rest. Verratti is not yet available, even if he is making great strides and we will evaluate him in a week.
- There are still too many days to go, but the eleven who will take the field tomorrow from the first minute could resemble the starting line-up on 11 June against Turkey.
- Tomorrow, one between Immobile and Belotti will start at the center of the attack: they are two forwards who look alike for the characteristics they have, and for this reason, unless the game requires a final forcing, they would struggle to play together. Also considering Raspadori, who has extraordinary and different technical characteristics compared to the other two, we have three strikers: hoping to get as far as possible, everyone will be needed during the European Championship ”.
- So a thought for the Azzurrini of the Under 21 National Team, eliminated only in extra time by Portugal at the end of a vibrant match in the quarter-finals of the European Championships: "Beyond the defeat, I want to give them my most sincere congratulations, because they have played a great match against a really strong opponent ”.
- Who should therefore take the field tomorrow evening against the Czech Republic, even if not for the entire duration of the match, will be Emerson Palmieri, fresh winner of the Champions League with his Chelsea together with his club and national team mate, Jorginho: “We are happy to have triumphed in Europe with our club - says the defensive side of the Blues - but since Tuesday, when we arrived here in Coverciano, we have reset everything we have done with Chelsea: now our goal is to be protagonists in the European Championship.
- Tomorrow against the Czech Republic will be a demanding test and we want to continue on the path we have taken in the last two years. We have built a winning mentality and we must continue to work like this, hard and with humility: only in this way will we be able to achieve our goals ”.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 27, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*RAJA CASABLANCA VS PYRAMIDS*
Date: 27th June 2021 at 21:00
BET ON: Match odds- *RAJA CASABLANCA*
Odd: 1.68

- Pyramids club officials decided to terminate the contract of team coach Rodolfo Arruabarrena, after the end of the club's campaign in the African Confederation Cup. That's for sure will affect the players especially in this decisive period.
- Raja Casablanca are in top form mentally after the draw in Egypt and reducing the points differences in the local league with Wydad.
- We expect an attacking start from the marocain team and why not a win in the 1st half.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 27, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Jun 28, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*KARELA VS EBUSUA*
Date: 28th June 2021 at 17:00
BET ON: Match odds- *EBUSUA*
Odd: 2.86

- The Ghana Football Association (GFA) has banned the Crosby Awuah Memorial Park at Anyinase indefinitely with immediate effect.
- This decision was taken following assaults on players and officials at Aiyinase resulting in injuries and damage to property and unsporting behaviour by the home supporters in the MTN FA Cup Round of 32 tie between Karela United FC and Medeama SC on Sunday, June 20, 2021.
- Considering the fact the Association has a process for complaining about any alleged bad officiating and a redress through the Match Review Panel, the Executive Council of the Association see any attack on the Match Officials and opposing players as “an attack against the entire sport, it being, unwarranted and criminal”.
- The Executive Council has accordingly exercised its powers under Articles 14(2) and 14(3) of the Ghana Premier League Regulations and has banned the venue indefinitely.
- The Regulations empowers the GFA to order the closure of any league centre/venue where the safety of clubs, match officials and/or spectators cannot be guaranteed”.
- The GFA Prosecutors have been tasked to proffer the appropriate Charges and for the Disciplinary Committee to sit on this matter expeditiously.
- The Association has instructed the Competitions Department to fix the venues for the upcoming home matches of Karela United FC with due regards to the distance to be travelled by the away teams (note that matches can be fixed at the home of the away team if required).
- The GFA wishes to sound a strong note of caution to all members (especially all clubs) that the slightest harassment or attack on Match Officials (Referees, Match Commissioners, GFA Cameramen & Women, Venue Media Officers) and players shall be dealt with severely and swiftly.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 29, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ATLANTA VS ALVARADO*
Date: 29th June 2021 at 20:30
BET ON: Match odds- *ATLANTA*
Odd: 1.77

- What a paradox. In his best sporting moment, when the team is on an excellent streak of results that have led him to climb the table, the coronavirus began to hit Alvarado hard .
- This Sunday another five positive cases were confirmed and there are already nine players who, transiting the Covid-19, will not be at the disposal of Gastón Coyette on Tuesday, to visit the exalted Atlanta of Walter Erviti for the fourteenth date of Zone A of the First National .
After morning training this Sunday, the positive result for the swabs of Mauro Valiente, Felipe Cadenazzi, Robertino Giacomini, Mauricio Pertierra and Franco Ledesma was confirmed . Claudio Graf , Coyette's aide-de-camp, also tested positive .
All of them join Brian Mieres, Valentín Dimare, Franco Malagueño and Emiliano Bogado , who already missed the victory against Miter from Santiago del Estero (3-1).
- Thus, with 9 casualties due to coronavirus and a short squad, Coyette will visit Atlanta on Tuesday from 3:30 p.m., escorting Tigre with 24 points from the leader Gimnasia de Mendoza (26).
- Alvarado, who won 13 of the last 15 points disputed, climbed to ninth position and was three units away from playing the reduced by the second promotion.
And in that excellent streak he also recovered Felipe Cadenazzi , author of five goals in the last two games against Estudiantes (3-1 at Caseros) and Miter.
Now not only will he not have his scorer on a streak, but also the other two center forwards that the coach used so far will also be low: Giacomini and Valiente.
And not only to visit Atlanta but also to receive Chacarita on Sunday for the fifteenth day.
- To partially mitigate the problem, Coyette could once again have Darío Cáceres and Astina against Mar del Plata's Erviti , one recovered from a muscle injury and the forward with a medical discharge since Friday due to coronavirus.
It is clear that the coach will have to go back to the club's kids, who up to now have provided a positive response. In fact, Sebastián Jaurena established himself not only as the undisputed starter but he is also one of the most regular players of the season.
Santiago González and Leandro Ramírez would have minutes again.
A probable Alvarado would go with Pedro Fernández; Alsina, Cáceres and Agustín Irazoque; Julian Vitale; Santiago González, Leandro Navarro, Jaurena and Ezequiel Vidal; Ramírez and Astina.
- Alvarado's decimated squad will train this Monday morning at their sports village and after lunch they will travel to the Federal Capital to face the match against Atlanta on Tuesday.


----------



## meher4real (Jun 30, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*PONTE PRETA VS CSA*
Date: 30th June 2021 at 21:30
BET ON: Match odds- *PONTE PRETA*
Odd: 2.28

- It's a must win game for Ponte Preta, fans are showing support in the last training session before the game.
- Big motivation for the home team here.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 2, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *PERU VS PARAGUAY (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 02nd July 2021 at 23:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *PERU +0.00*
Odd: 2.03 (SBOBET)

- In the national team, the good news continues to arrive and the injured, Alexander Callens and Marcos López, have a chance to play the crucial game this Friday. In addition, footballers like Gianluca Lapadula, André Carrillo and Aldo Corzo, who suffer from physical overload, are already working on their recovery.
- However, on the sidewalk in front, things are going the opposite way. The Paraguayan coach has at least two important casualties due to injury that will make him redesign the team. In this Copa América, Paraguay beat Bolivia and Chile and lost against Argentina and Uruguay, finishing third in the A key.
- The first discarded of the 'albirrojos' is the forward Antonio Bareiro. The Libertad player from his country suffered a torn anterior cruciate ligament and a partial tear of the meniscus in his right knee. This happened in the match against Chile, when he went to fight a ball from the heights with Enzo Roco and after supporting his right leg he complained of pain. The player misses the entire rest of the season.
- The other great loss of the Paraguayans, and perhaps the most important, is the offensive midfielder Miguel Almirón . The cerebral footballer withdrew in tears in the match against Uruguay and his subsequent tests determined that he suffers from a muscular edema that not only took him out of the match against Peru, but also from a hypothetical semifinal in the contest.
- Almirón had been starting six games in a row in Paraguay and he is one of the players who can nurture the team with something fundamental, creation. The Newcastle player could be replaced by Óscar Romero, who, unlike his brother Ángel, can serve as '10'.
- On the other hand, Eduardo Berizzo could also remove defender Robert Rojas from the starting lineup, who did not have a great performance against Uruguay. His place would be taken by Gustavo Gómez, a historian of the eleventh 'albirroja' and who is the captain of the powerful Palmeiras of Brazil.
- Meanwhile, midfielder Alejandro Romero Gamarra, who scored a goal against Bolivia, would be one of the novelties for the match against the Peruvian team.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 19, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ONCE CALDAS VS HUILA (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 20th July 2021 at 01:00
BET ON: Match odds- *ONCE CALDAS*
Odd: 1.88 (SBOBET)

- Officially, it was known that among the positive there are five footballers, they are Diego Arias, Faber Gil, Arlex Hurtado, Brayan Moreno and Leo Escorcia, who will not be able to play on this first day of the League.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 22, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*QARABAG VS ASHDOD*
Date: 22th July 2021 at 18:00
BET ON: Match odds- *QARABAG*
Odd: 2.04

- Ashdod sold 4-5 key players but have replaced them with intermediate new ones they're also missing three important players due to injury against Hapoel Beer Sheva (Timothy Avani, Mohamed Kanaan and Fahad Bayo)
- Qarabag must confidently win in the presence of a large number of its fans plus the experience they have in such leagues comparing to Ashdod.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 23, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*EVERTON VS UNION ESPANOLA*
Date: 24th July 2021 at 02:30
BET ON: Asian handicap- *UNION ESPANOLA +0.00*
Odd: 1.96

- Everton are missing 7 key players due to injuries and Covid-19.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 24, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *GRENOBLE VS PARIS FC (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 24th July 2021 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *PARIS FC +0.25*
Odd: 1.73 (SBOBET)

- Grenoble are without many key players : C. Pickel (M 37/1), J. Bénet (M 36/9), Willy Semedo (A 38/7), M. Djitté (A 37/8), Y. Ravet (M 30/5), M. Diallo (A 37/4), K. Tapoko (M 26/1), J. Gaspar (D 27/0) and A. Anani (A 39/8).


----------



## meher4real (Jul 28, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*CRVENA ZVEZDA VS KAIRAT ALMATY*
Date: 28th July 2021 at 20:30
BET ON: Asian handicap- *CRVENA ZVEZDA -1.00*
Odd: 1.69

- The situation before the rematch is significantly complicated for the Kazakhs
- Kairat football player Maki Banjak, as well as three other first team players of this Kazakh team, are positive for the corona virus, Mozzart Sport has learned.
- This significantly complicates the situation before the return match of the second round of qualifications for the Champions League between the Red Star and Kairat.
- In addition to Banjak, Jose Kante, Stas Pokatilov and Aibol Abiken are also positive. It is a special blow for Kairat that they will not play Kante, who was great and scored the first goal in the first match. So, both goal scorers from the first duel are positive, as is the first goalkeeper Pokatilov. Abiken did not play against the red and whites a week ago, but he previously helped Maccabi Haifa pass with a goal.
- The Kairat expedition has already arrived in the capital of Serbia, but we will see how the situation will develop further after this news and whether it will eventually affect the change of the rematch.
As a reminder, Kairat won the first match 2: 1, and the former Partizan football player, Maki Banjak, scored the winning goal.
- The rematch is scheduled for Wednesday at 8:30 PM, and the host will be the Red Star. They hope the red and whites can turn the situation around.
As of this season, the away goal rule no longer applies, which significantly complicates the work of the red and whites.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 28, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Jul 28, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *UNI CRAIOVA VS LACI (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 29th July 2021 at 20:30
BET ON: Over / Under Team- *UNI CRAIOVA Over +1.50*
Odd: 1.83 (bet365)


----------



## meher4real (Jul 29, 2021)

joker10 said:


> JOKER PAID TIPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't miss it !!!


----------



## meher4real (Jul 30, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*CORITIBA VS NAUTICO*
Date: 31th July 2021 at 01:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *CORITIBA -0.25*
Odd: 2.13

Without a pair of top scorers, Náutico has gaps to fill for a leader's duel with Coritiba.
- Náutico will have two important absences for the long-awaited duel between leaders with Coritiba, scheduled for at 20:00 on Friday, at Couto Pereira. Alvirrubro's top scorers this season, midfielder Jean Carlos (9 goals) and striker Kieza (12 goals) are injured and do not participate in the game valid for the 15th round of Serie B.
While the center forward is out of competition after an Achilles tendon rupture, the shirt 10 has a small thigh injury and will only return to the game against Confiança, on 7 August. With that, coach Hélio dos Anjos needs to rack his brain to assemble the team that will take the field in the south of the country.
- In attack, the immediate option is Paraguayan Guillermo Paiva - who entered Kieza's vacancy during the first half of the match against Brusque, last Saturday. However, the place left by Jean Carlos presents a wider range of alternatives.
With the trio composed of Matheus Trindade, Rhaldney and Marciel gaining following, Giovanny appears as a candidate to compose the attack alongside Vinícius and Paiva. If Hélio dos Anjos opts for a more conservative posture, Luiz Henrique and Djavan can be activated at the head of the area, freeing Marciel to touch the last third of the field.
- In Kieza's position, forward Iago Dias is also an option - in a possible move by Vinícius to the right side. In addition to this format, Vinícius also plays the center forward, which would make room for the entry of the duo Giovanny and Iago.
With all the tactical articulations available, the probable nautical squad to visit Coritiba counts on Alex Alves; Bryan, Camutanga, Carlão and Rafinha; Matheus Trindade, Rhaldney and Marciel; Giovanny (Djavan or Luiz Henrique), Vinícius and Paiva (Iago Dias) .
With five points and a game more in relation to the thigh, the Thimphu has a chance to extend the lead in and forward the symbolic title of the first round of Serie B .


----------



## meher4real (Jul 31, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*MUSHUC RUNA VS 9 DE OCTUBRE*
Date: 31th July 2021 at 21:00
BET ON: Match odds- *MUSHUC RUNA*
Odd: 1.83

- For the Mushuc Runa coach, Giovanny Cumbicus, the commitment that comes before October 9 will be very complicated, since it is a team that is motivated and on the rise after the weekend's win at Liga de Quito and will seek a favorable result in Echaleche, but he will have another team in front that is also with the same motivation to do things well in the second stage and ratify what was done in the first.
- He pointed out that training at the Echaleche stadium, where the game will be played, is beneficial, since this helps a lot so that its leaders are coupled with the state of the playing field and at the height. "We found the court better, this time of paralysis has served to recover it and continue to be preserved. The idea is that we continue to adapt to what is our stadium, the field and the height. Hopefully the stadium continues to respond as it has up to now ”, he explained.
- He stressed that training in Echaleche serves to have a broader panorama and take advantage of everything the team has, it is an important weapon and we must take advantage, he said.


----------



## meher4real (Jul 31, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !


----------



## meher4real (Aug 1, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *SANTOS LAGUNA VS CRUZ AZUL*
Date: 02nd Aout 2021 at 01:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *SANTOS LAGUNA -0.25*
Odd: 2.02

- CRUZ AZUL are without 10 key players.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 6, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*BOULOGNE VS CHAMBLY*
Date: 06th Aout 2021 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *CHAMBLY +0.25*
Odd: 1.78

- Boulogne are missing many key players due to injuries and suspension : Beghin, Pierret, Senneville, Mendy, Fofana and Nsikulu. Also sold some quality players like Evens, Duterte and Cadiou.
- Chambly on the other side lose some starters due to financial reasons but instead they recrute some young talents that fits directly on the squad and push PSG to a draw in a friendly match.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 8, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*JUVENTUDE VS ATLETICO MG*
Date: 08th Aout 2021 at 21:00
BET ON: Match odds- *ATLETICO MG*
Odd: 1.76

- Youth squad: with cases of Covid-19, Marquinhos Santos will have a disfigured team.
- Coach Marquinhos Santos will need to assemble a puzzle to form the squad of Juventude that will face Atlético-MG, next Sunday, for the 15th round of the Brasileirão. With a series of embezzlements by Covid-19 and contractual issues, the commander needed to summon athletes at the base to integrate the week's training.
- Alviverde will not be able to count on defender Vitor Mendes, defensive midfielder Guilherme Castilho and midfielder Bruninho for belonging to Atlético-MG. Loaned to the team from Rio Grande do Sul, they have a clause in the contract that does not allow their use against the club that holds their rights.
- In addition, an outbreak of Covid-19 has worried the group. To date, six players have tested positive for the coronavirus . They are: full-backs Michel Macedo and William Matheus, defensive midfielders Élton and Jadson, midfielder Wagner and defender Rafael Forster.
- Among all those positive, Forster and Macedo, who were diagnosed last week, may still appear in the starting lineup. For that, they need the test this Friday to have a negative result. With so many embezzlements, it's difficult even to project a starting lineup for Sunday.
- Probable Youth: Marcelo Carne; Paulo Henrique (Michel Macedo), Didi, Cléberson (Rafael Forster) and Alysson; Dawhan, Ricardinho, Matheus Jesus and Wescley; Paulinho Boia and Roberson (Fernando Pacheco).
- Juventude occupies the 13th position in Brasileirão, with 16 points. On Sunday, it hosts Atlético-MG, at Alfredo Jaconi, for the 15th round. The departure is scheduled for 4pm.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 8, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Aug 9, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *ATLANTA VS ALMIRANTE BROWN (DAILY SURE BET)*
Date: 09th Aout 2021 at 20:05
BET ON: Asian handicap- *ALMIRANTE BROWN +0.00*
Odd: 1.81 (SBOBET)

- These are the concentrates of Atlanta for tomorrow's match against Almirante Brown starting at 3:05 pm on the 20th date of the First National: Sumavil, Capdevila (arq); Carrasco, Pérez, Herrera, M. García, López, Fernández, Perales (def); Dramisino, Coronel, Flores, Ramírez, Saggiomo, F. Bisanz (vol); Solari, Taborda, C. García, Cuenca, Ríos, Martínez, J.Bisanz.
- As for absences, there are several. Among COVID cases, injuries and recoveries are: Rago, Tello, Cappeletti, Luque, Bolívar, Casazza, Cardozo, Ochoa Giménez, Colombini, Pedrozo.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 12, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *CRB VS BRUSQUE*
Date: 13rd Aout 2021 at 00:00
BET ON: Match odds- *CRB*
Odd: 2.04

- Brusque sailed to Maceió on Tuesday with three certain embezzlements, which either traveled with the rest of the squad. That's because coach Jerson Testoni won't be able to count on left-back Airton and defensive midfielder Zé Matheus, both suspended for the third yellow card.
- On the right side, the problem is due to injury. Holder of the position, Vivico suffered a fractured left foot in the last round and must be absent for at least 30 days. He joins seven other players who are handed over to the Medical Department and were already out: Toty, Edilson, Juliano, Marco Antônio, Gabriel Taliari, João Carlos, John Cley and Bruno Lopes.
- Thus, Quadricolor should go to the field this Thursday with the following formation: Zé Carlos; Claudinho, Ianson, Everton Alemão and Alex Ruan; Pepê, Nonato, Garcez and Bruno Alves; Thiago Alagoano and Edu.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 13, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*FERENCVAROS VS MEZOKOVESD*
Date: 14th Aout 2021 at 18:15
BET ON: Asian handicap- *MEZOKOVESD +1.00*
Odd: 1.82

- Rotation for Ferencvaros squad after a physical game against Praha and also because they will play the last UCL qualifier just 3 days later in Switzerland.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 16, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*VELJE VS AALBORG*
Date: 16th Aout 2021 at 19:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *AALBORG +0.00*
Odd: 1.89

- Vejle under the new coach Carit Falch looked terrible defensively.  They have conceded 9 goals and could have easily conceded more goals. 
- Aalborg looks like a team in a good form, To this match they will have Alhmann back on the wingback and that's for sure a great boost offensively. Also star Kasper Kusk is in the squad here and expected to play a role.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 17, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*PENAROL VS SPORTING CRISTAL*
Date: 19th Aout 2021 at 00:15
BET ON: Asian handicap- *PENAROL -1.00*
Odd: 2.17

- Sporting Cristal counts the hours to meet Peñarol again for the quarterfinals of the Copa Sudamericana. With the overall result against (3-1) the celestial will go with everything to Montevideo to seek the feat that will allow them to stay alive in the international tournament. However, for this match, Roberto Mosquera will not have at his disposal two of his main offensive weapons.
And it is that, as Depor was able to know , Alejandro Hohberg suffered a blow in the last duel for the local championship against César Vallejo, which made the 'Enano' not be included in the list of travelers, so he will stay in Lima completing his recovery. The same case is that of Marcos Riquelme, who is not one hundred percent and will miss a new game with the celestial.
Despite this, not everything is bad news for Sporting Cristal in the previous duel with Peñarol , since those of La Florida were able to recover Jesús Pretell, who will be one of the eligible elements for the national DT with a view to the clash In uruguay.
It should be noted that, on the other hand, the aurinegros will have the absence of Facundo Torres, one of their most unbalancing pieces, due to an injury to the knee ligaments that will cause them to lose the rematch match against the Bajopontinos of this Wednesday.
- The results Cristal needs to move forward
Sporting Cristal will  have to bet on a win by thrashing over  Peñarol , next week. That is, they would have to win -at least- 3-0 at the Estadio Campeón del Siglo in order to ensure their pass to the next round. This, because when joining the markers of both duels there would be a general difference of 4-3.
Those three goals would be three visiting and one home (the goal scored by  Omar Merlo ), thus surpassing those added by the 'Carboneros' in the Nacional. However, if the match ends with a 3-1 in Montevideo, both delegations would define their classification by penalty shoot-out. Any other result with a smaller difference, will leave out those of Mosquera.


----------



## meher4real (Aug 18, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Aug 27, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*NANTES VS OL*
Date: 27th Aout 2021 at 21:00
BET ON: Match odds- *OL*
Odd: 1.79

- That's the trend. Present at a press conference on Wednesday, Antoine Kombouaré has already agreed to the package of three players for the reception of OL, Friday (8:45 p.m.), at the opening of the fourth day of Ligue 1. As during the defeat in Rennes on Sunday , Kalifa Coulibaly, Wylan Cyprien and Anthony Limbombé will not be present. To this, we must add two very uncertain players: Randal Kolo Muani, also absent from Roazhon Park, and Moses Simon, who came out injured at half-time during the derby. For these last two cases, Kombouaré even admitted to being "pessimistic" about the presence of the two offensive players.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 4, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*CARTAGENA VS REAL SOCIEDAD II*
Date: 04th September 2021 at 18:15
BET ON: Asian handicap- *CARTAGENA -0.25*
Odd: 1.96

- Xabi Alonso does not want to excuse the performance of his Real Sociedad B on Saturday in Cartagena in the important losses of Pokorny, Turrientes, Roberto López and Karrikaburu, four of his most important players, concentrated with their national teams. The Txuriurdin coach knows it will be a very difficult match, but he sees options to add the three points.
- Xabi Alonso did not want to talk about the casualties Pokorny, Turrientes, Roberto López and Karrikaburu, four of his most important players, focused on their national teams. "We are a squad, it is useless to say that we are a team if later, when there are casualties due to this or due to injuries, we stop believing. I think we have a competitive team, whoever we are, that we can play a good game, that We can go to Cartagena to dispute the three points. And the kids going to the national team will grow and we will benefit from that growth, not in the short term, but in the long term, "he said.
- Real B is the only team in the category that has not conceded goals, but has only scored one . "I'm watching a lot of games and I'm not watching games with many occasions. I think that we have had many approaches, some occasions, but in front we have players of many kilometers, who are not easy to beat. Of course it worries me, that we are working in this, but the demands of rivals are part of the process ", he pointed out.
- The next appointment of the txuriurdin subsidiary is this Saturday in Cartagena. "A very competitive and intense match. The victory of Zaragoza will have given them a lot of morale, a very complicated visit. It is a team that does not make matches easy for the rival and we hope so, a Second Division match with capital letters. To win we have to make a very complete game, "he warned.
With the permission of the former realist Alberto de la Bella, Cartagena's proper name is Rubén Castro . "With little he gets a lot, it has always been decisive and continues to be. It has a fundamental weight for them and, if we move him away from the goal, he will have fewer possibilities, so for that it is essential to squeeze from above," he stressed.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 12, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*ESPANYOL VS ATLETICO MADRID*
Date: 12nd September 2021 at 14:00
BET ON: Match odds- *ATLETICO MADRID*
Odd: 1.95

- Thus, Vicente Moreno has several doubts facing the match that Espanyol will face with Atlético de Madrid . The first of them, Oier Olazábal , will be replaced on the bench as substitute goalkeeper by Joan García whenever he is not in a position to enter the call; David López , who we announced exclusively that he was among cottons , will leave his place in the defensive pivot to Keidi Bare or Manu Morlanes , and if the idea of the coach was to place him in the axis of the rear, that place will be for Fernando Caleroas long as he is ready for some annoyances that have not allowed him to train at the same pace as his teammates this week; and finally, a Javi Puado who has been suffering from discomfort in the pubis since his call with Spain for the Olympic Games , has several alternatives: Wu Lei, Nico Melamed or Aleix Vidal.
- The Espanyol coach already said that he had several players with discomfort in the face of the duel against Atlético de Madrid in the press conference prior to the match of the fourth league day . For this reason, this week different players from the subsidiary have trained in different days: the centrals Aleix Gorjón, Lluís Recasens , Álvaro García and the winger Raúl Dacosta. Álvaro García was also in the preparatory session at the RCDE Stadium and this could mean his inclusion in the list of summoned, which will not be known until the same moment in which the starting eleven is provided. The central La ManchaIt has arrived this same summer precisely from the Atlético de Madrid subsidiary .


----------



## meher4real (Sep 17, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*RAPID BUCURESTI VS GAZ METAN*
Date: 17th September 2021 at 20:00
BET ON: Match odds- *RAPID BUCURESTI*
Odd: 1.73

- The Metan Mediaş Gas Club announced on Wednesday that the collaboration with the technician Mihai Teja has stopped.
"The management of the Gaz Metan club and the technician Mihai Teja have reached an agreement regarding the amicable termination of his contract", it is shown on the group's website.
Along with Teja, the second coach, Eusebiu Tudor, and the video analyst Mircea Diaconescu also left the team. 
- Last week, the Gaz Metan Mediaş team was defeated at home by FC Voluntari, score 2-1, in the eighth round of League 1.
- Gaz Metan Mediaş occupies the 15th place, the penultimate in the League 1 ranking, with four points obtained in eight matches.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 17, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!!


----------



## meher4real (Sep 21, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *BAIA MARE VS POLITEHNICA IASI*
Date: 21th September 2021 at 15:00
BET ON: Match odds- *BAIA MARE*
Odd: 2.15

Poli Iași, with reservations at Baia Mare! Costel Enache will approach the match with Minaur, from the 16th round of the Romanian Cup, with several young players: "Even so, we want to qualify"
- Three days after the clear success obtained at the seaside, with Unirea Constanța ( score 6-0, in the 7th round of League 2 ), Poli Iași will play on Tuesday, from 16:00, a new away match. The team prepared by Costel Enache will meet the Liga 3 Minaur team, in Baia Mare, in the last 16 of the Romanian Cup.
- Taking into account the 18 hours spent in the bus to and from Constanța, but also the importance of the next match in the championship, also scheduled away, with Dunărea Călărași, the coach of Iași decided to move to Baia Mare a group of several young players.
- Poli Iași also wants victory in Baia Mare, even if it uses the players less used in the championship
Even if he left his starters at home, the coach of the Polytechnic says that he wants a qualification in the eighth round of the Romanian Cup, in order to bring a first league team to Copou, in the next stage of the competition.
"Even if we go with a very young team to Baia Mare, with an average age of 20 years, with a lot of young players, we want to go further. We try to give freshness to the team, to have tone in tomorrow's game, but the objectives do not change. If we change two, three or five players, we cannot change the goal, which will always remain the victory. That we have different means to achieve it is something else, but we aim for victory and I hope to succeed. I want to bring a League 1 team to Iași, to make a comparison between us and those in League 1, to see where we are ” , said, for Liga2.ro , the coach Costel Enache.
- 18 hours by bus in less than two days
Coach Enache also explained why he decided to spare several important players: “It's quite complicated to keep pace for three days. On Friday and Saturday I stayed in the bus for 18 hours, nine hours to Constanța, nine hours back, I also had two hours of the match. A very tiring program with this trip around the country. And today we have a new nine-hour road to Baia Mare, which is very complicated. "
- Adrian Senin: "We also have high expectations from young players"
And the second coach Adrian Senin is optimistic that Poli can qualify in the eighth even with the younger players he has in the group.
"We want to win this match. With these rather long roads, we had to somehow divide the lot, to manage the situation properly, because the championship is also very important for us. There are important absences, the experienced players, who we really need in the championship, stayed at home, because we had to save them in a way, but even so we want to qualify. We also have expectations from the young players, because they are part of Poli Iași's team and they have to prove that they deserve to play. This is their chance to take advantage of it. The children who are next to us must prove to them first of all that they deserve to be here " , said the second coach Adrian Senin.
- In the previous phases of the Romanian Cup, Minaur Baia Mare passed CSM Satu Mare (2-0 away, in Phase II), Minaur Baia Mare (3-0 at the green table, by not presenting the opponent, in Phase III) and the division second Unirea Dej (1-0 away, in Phase IV). Poli Iași passed in Phase IV with 1-0, away, by the League 3 team Hușana Huși.
- Holders, training in Iasi with Costel Enache
During Monday morning, today, the whole team trained in Copou, after which the team for the Romanian Cup match went to Baia Mare, accompanied by the second coaches.
The remaining players in Iași will train at 16:00, under the command of coach Costel Enache, after which the "principal" will go to Baia Mare, where he will make the junction with the team during the night.
Iasi will return home immediately after the end of the match from the 16th round of the Romanian Cup, in the championship, in the 8th round of League 2, and will play on Tuesday, September 28, at 17:00, at Dunărea Călărași, a team that also plays she in the 16th round of the Romanian Cup, on Wednesday, September 22, at 16:30, at CSM Slatina, also a team from League 3.


----------



## meher4real (Sep 21, 2021)

joker10 said:


> JOKER PAID TIPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Sep 23, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.com
				




====> *UNI CRAIOVA VS CFR CLUJ*
Date: 23th September 2021 at 20:30
BET ON: Match odds- *UNI CRAIOVA*
Odd: 2.45 (Unibet)

- On Monday, in the derby of stage 9, the Romanian champion defeated Universitatea at the limit, score 1-0, thanks to the goal scored by Andrei Burcă. On Thursday, 3 days after the duel in the championship, the two teams meet again, this time in the Romanian Cup.
The duel in the "16s" phase is played from 21:30 on the stadium in Bănie and has Craiova as its favorite, despite the result from the championship match.
- Dan Petrescu: "Rodriguez, Tahiri and Fofana play in the Cup"
Dan Petrescu's announcement after the match in Gruia contributes to this fact. "Bursucul" revealed that it will bet on the footballers who caught a few minutes this season and even on the juniors from the second team. 
Although he admits that he wants to win his first Romanian Cup, Petrescu will use a special starting formula in the match against the white-blues. In this will be found players transferred by the club in the periods of Edi Iordănescu and Marius Șumudică, such as Jonathan Rodriguez, Fofana and Anas Tahiri. 
"Culio can't play every 3 days, we would be crazy. Especially in the Cup,you realize that all those who played today will stay in Cluj, because then we have a very difficult match in Arad, the European Cups, then Mediaș. Many players who played today (yesterday, no.) Will remain in Cluj.
I like Rodriguez, Tahiri and Fofana, I saw them at training, but I have nowhere to put them until the list grows. I hope it will increase, because COVID will come and there will be many problems. If the list grows, they will enter. Rodriguez is allowed to play in the Romanian Cup and is on the list of European Cups. And he will play. He trains excellently. 
For several days I have been surprised by the attitude of Tahiri and Fofana. The boys want to play, I like that. On Thursday you will see all the starters, at the Cup match", Said Petrescu at Look Sport. 
- Dan Petrescu: "We will take players from the second team"
"I never won the Cup in Romania as a coach, only in China. Honestly, I wish I had a lost final with CFR Cluj when I was in Urziceni. Since I came to CFR, I have had draws ... either I played in Botoșani, or now in Craiova, and you realize that they want to win. But we're not going to surrender, we're going to play, even if there will be other players. 
There will be some children, we will take players from the second team, let's see who. We suffer the most in attack, we have no attacker other than Costache and I can't afford to risk him. We really don't have a peak in this match, I have to invent something ", added" Bursucul ". 
What CFR might look like in the Cup: Figueiredo - Susic, Ciobotariu, Graovac, Fl. Ștefan - Sigurjonsson, Gâdea, Tahiri - Joca, Rusu, Chipciu


----------



## meher4real (Sep 27, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*AL GHARRAFA VS UMM SALAL*
Date: 27th September 2021 at 15:45
BET ON: Both teams to score- *Yes*
Odd: 2.00

- AL GHARRAFA are missing 3 key players, we expect very open game with goals both sides.


----------



## meher4real (Oct 1, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*FC HERMANNSTADT VS RIPENSIA TIMISOARA*
Date: 01st October 2021 at 15:00
BET ON: Match odds- *FC HERMANNSTADT*
Odd: 1.60

- Ripensia are without many players due to injuries and suspension : Rogac, Ene, Sokovic, Pădurariu and Taras plus the team atmosphere is very bad due to the departure of head coach Cosmin Petruescu which was very disrespectful.


----------



## meher4real (Oct 8, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*KHORFAKKAN VS AL WAHDA*
Date: 08th October 2021 at 16:15
BET ON: Match odds- *KHORFAKKAN*
Odd: 1.71

- Al Wahda will play with the youth squad because most of the players are with UAE first and u23 team.
- Full squad for Khorfakkan and the coach says that they should assure victory in this first leg.


----------



## meher4real (Oct 12, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*UNTERHACHING VS BUCHBACH*
Date: 12nd October 2021 at 19:00
BET ON: Match odds- *BUCHBACH*
Odd: 2.57

- The guest team of coach Andreas Bichlmaier has both experienced amateur players such as Aleksandro Petrovic (33) or Christian Brucia (33), Thomas Leberfinger (31) or the ex-Hachingen goalkeeper Daniel Maus (27) in its ranks, as well as young and well-trained players Talents from the greater Munich area. The mix of experience and young players makes TSV even stronger this season than in the previous eight seasons, in which Buchbach always finished in the top half of the table at the end of the season. Exactly seven weeks ago, the Hachinger had already felt the strengths of their opponents in the Bavarian Association Cup. The game at that time in Unterhachinger Sportpark ended with 1: 4 from the point of view of SpVgg.
- After the compulsory break, the cards will be reshuffled
After the recent forced break, however, the cards could be reshuffled again. Last Friday, TSV had to play their cup game against TSV 1860 Munich, which the cult club from the market of around 3,000 inhabitants in the Upper Bavarian district of Mühldorf am Inn lost after a tough battle with 2: 3.
- Compared to Haching, the guests may not go into the game of the 17th game day completely rested. On the other hand, the Hachingen team raised the question of how the team coped with the forced break after several Covid19 cases. The current eleventh in the table, who had to struggle with physical deficits in one or the other player before the forced break, was only able to train in small groups in the past few weeks due to the interim quarantine of twelve players.
- In addition, nine players will be out of the home game. Goalkeeper Fabian Scherger (ligament injury) is just as unable to contribute as Dominik Stahl, Niclas Anspach and Patrick Hasenhüttl (rehab / training deficit) as well as Leonard Grob (ligament injury), José-Pierre Vunguidica, Julien Richter (both muscular problems), Felix Göttlicher and Markus Schwabl ( both chipped).
Against all odds, assistant coach Robert Lechleiter and his team are eager to restart: “The boys are happy that they can play again after such a long break. It is important that we take the atmosphere in our own stadium with us tomorrow and throw everything in. "
- SpVgg Unterhaching: Weidinger - Welzmüller, Pisot, Kyere - Stiefler - Mashigo, Ehlich, Skarlatidis, Turtschan - Hain, Hobsch


----------



## meher4real (Oct 14, 2021)

- NOTICE : Due to some technical issues with our website's registrars we've decided to provide you our temporarily link : https://jokerpaidtips.blogspot.com
- All the tickets results since we stopped until today are available with full details.
Thank you for your understanding and don't miss our upcoming days, we're planning for a big comeback this weekend.


----------



## meher4real (Oct 16, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*MONTERREY VS LEON*
Date: 16th October 2021 at 23:00
BET ON: Asian handicap- *LEON +0.25*
Odd: 1.79

- Javier Aguirre prepares the return of the Liga MX de Monterrey against León and can do so with several casualties against injuries and those selected who will barely report after the October FIFA date .
- According to information from Diego Medina of TUDN , 'Vasco' Aguirre trained with an XI for Saturday's game at home with several novelties, including the Montes brothers, Alan and César.
With the loss of César Montes del Tri due to suspension , he had a rest without problems, so his brother Alan would be his partner in central defense, to give rest to Héctor Moreno , who continued in the tie with El Tri.
- Erick Aguirre would finally have his debut with the team after the injury he suffered in Tokyo 2020 and just go on the bench against FC Juárez on October 2 without entering a change. In addition, Vincent Janssen would be another who would finally return after the pubalgia he had a few weeks ago and where he required rehabilitation in the United States.
Those chosen by Javier Aguirre would be the following: Luis Cárdenas; Edson Gutiérrez, César Montes, Alan Montes, Daniel Parra; Erick Aguirre, Matías Kranevitter, Alfonso González; Maximiliano Meza, Duvan Vergara and Vincent Janssen.
Elements such as the injured Joel Campbell, the selected Funes Mori, Héctor Moreno, Charly Rodríguez, Jesús Gallardo, Esteban Andrada and Sebastián Vegas are doubtful to be considered.


----------



## meher4real (Oct 17, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


GRATS !!
Don't miss our upcoming games !!


----------



## meher4real (Oct 21, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*VITESSE VS TOTTENHAM*
Date: 21th October 2021 at 18:45
BET ON: Asian handicap- *VITESSE +0.50*
Odd: 1.91

- Missing players at Tottenham training session drops a big hint to starting XI for Vitesse match.
The Tottenham training session was missing many of the club's key players and the starting XI for the midweek fixture looks clear.
- Tottenham boss Nuno Espirito Santo appears to have made his intentions clear with Thursday's Europa Conference League match against Vitesse.
Spurs' training session on Wednesday at Hotspur Way ahead of the European match featured a large group of players working with the coaches, however it was missing the 10 outfield players that beat Newcastle United on Sunday.
There was no sign of Emerson Royale, Cristian Romero, Eric Dier, Sergio Reguilon, Oliver Skipp, Pierre-Emile Hojbjerg, Tanguy Ndombele, Son Heung-min, Lucas Moura or Harry Kane.
- Hugo Lloris did start at Newcastle but he was training with fellow goalkeepers Pierluigi Gollini and Brandon Austin.
There were two other missing players with Matt Doherty still out with an injury picked up on international duty with the Republic of Ireland and Ryan Sessegnon could not be spotted as he continues his recovery from injury.
- From the training session, unless Espirito Santo mixes in some of the younger players into the team, the starting XI to face Vitesse would - by the process of natural elimination - be Pierluigi Gollini in goal, a defence of Japhet Tanganga, Davinson Sanchez, Joe Rodon and Ben Davies, Harry Winks and Giovani Lo Celso in midfield, with Steven Bergwijn, Dele Alli and Bryan Gill supporting 17-year-old striker Dane Scarlett.
- Other academy products involved in the session, such as Dilan Markanday, Jack Clarke, Nile John and Harvey White will be hoping to get some first team minutes under their belts.
- Espirito Santo used a similar tactic earlier in the season when he left the team that beat Manchester City in the opening game back in England.
Spurs struggled at Pacos de Ferreira, albeit with a slightly weaker team early in the campaign, and lost 1-0 but they were fully prepared for the Wolves match in the Premier League which they won.
- The Spurs boss could well use the same tactic this week with assistant head coach Ian Cathro, who became a father for the first time in the early hours of Sunday morning, remaining behind in the UK to work with the team.


----------



## meher4real (Oct 28, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					jokerpaidtips.blogspot.com
				




====> *LEVANTE VS ATLETICO MADRID*
Date: 28th October 2021 at 21:30
BET ON: Match odds- *ATLETICO MADRID*
Odd: 1.70

- Atletico Madrid boss Diego Simeone has made it clear that he has not promised any players game time.
- Simeone has the privilege of managing a hugely talented squad this season, including the likes of Joao Felix, Antoine Griezmann, Luis Suarez and others.
But with such talent come difficult decisions, and after two games without a win, Atleti losing to Liverpool in the Champions League and then drawing with Real Sociedad, Simeone might be tempted into making changes.
And whether he does or doesn’t, he has made it perfectly clear that he is not afraid to drop one of his big name players.
“We have to have a fine eye to help the team,” he said during his pre-match press conference. “I don’t have any promises with anyone. They know it and I look at what’s best for the team.”
- Simeone also spoke about his injured stars, with Marcos Llorente, Thomas Lemar and Geoffrey Kondogbia all ruled out for Thursday night’s clash with Levante.
“Marcos has lots to his game…goals,” he said. “Lemar plays between the lines and they combine well between defence and attack.
“Kondogbia is more defensive. Herrera, De Paul and Koke can play together and we will decide what to do.”
- Los Rojiblancos could really do with a win against Levante on Thursday, not least because of the fixtures they have coming up.
- Levante are missing many key players.


----------



## meher4real (Nov 4, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*BRONDBY VS RANGERS*
Date: 04th November 2021 at 18:45
BET ON: Match odds- *RANGERS*
Odd: 1.93

- The Ibrox club hope to secure another massive Euro jackpot by making it into the knockout stages for a third successive season and Gerrard admits they’ll need to beat Brondby tonight to have any chance of making it through Group A.
He said: “In terms of the players, staff and myself, we need to prepare to win the game. It’s about the points.
“Everyone is aware that not only does European football bring satisfaction in terms of your own personal journey but it’s very important for the club’s resources as well.
“We need to keep doing as well as we can. The aim is to have European football here after Christmas so we all need to keep pulling in the right direction to provide that.
- Gerrard has been boosted by the return to fitness of talisman Ryan Kent who could be back in action against the Danes to add to the feel good factor after a 6-1 win at Motherwell.
But he’s waiting for medics to decide if Glen Kamara will be cleared to play as the Finn bids to shake off an ankle injury.
And he warned his side to prepare for a battering from Brondby who are facing elimination after losing at Ibrox.
Gerrard said: “This is almost a one-off because it’s a must-win in terms of us keeping it in our control to get out of the group.
“We have to move on quickly from the weekend, take the positives from it, get the boys ready and come up with a game plan that will be successful.
“We have to realise this is going to be a different environment, a full house. I spoke to Daniel Agger about the Brondby fans, how lively they are going to be and how much they’ll be up for this game.
“It’s going to be a tricky tie from that point of view.
“Brondby are in a must- win situation. They’ve almost got nothing to lose and everything to gain so they’ll go for the game. They’ll be aggressive.
“We have to take a lot into consideration in preparation and planning. We have to make sure we are ready for whatever.
“Europa League games away from home are always a tough challenge but we faced them a few weeks ago so we know them well.”
- Gerrard then confirmed Kent is ready to return, with long-term casualty Ryan Jack also on the way.
He said: “Ryan (Kent) trained fully with the group yesterday, came through it and looked pretty good. So he’ll travel, assuming he comes through today’s session.
- Brondby have taken only one point from their three group matches so far, prompting Rangers manager Steven Gerrard to suggest that the Danes will view victory on Thursday as essential. Frederiksen disagrees.
He said: “I heard that Gerrard said it was a ‘must-win’ game for us. I don’t see it that way. Of course we’ll try to win, but we still have two rounds to play after this match. It would be best to win, no doubt about that, but it’s not for us a ‘must-win’ game.”


----------



## meher4real (Nov 4, 2021)

joker10 said:


> Scorpio Bets
> 
> 
> NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Nov 8, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*SCUNTHORPE UTD VS DONCASTER*
Date: 09th November 2021 at 20:00
BET ON: Match odds- *SCUNTHORPE UTD*
Odd: 2.28

- Injury update as Doncaster Rovers down to the bare bones for Papa John's Trophy tie:
Boss Richie Wellens could only name five regular senior players who would be training on Monday for the trip to Glanford Park.
Joseph Olowu, John Bostock and Aidan Barlow all limped off in Saturday’s FA Cup win at Scunthorpe while several others are carrying knocks and will not be risked.
“We have 15 players that are not available to train this morning,” Wellens told the Free Press on Monday. “I’d rather just give you the number than the names.
“It’s easier to give the ones that are training. We’ve got Tom Anderson, Jordy Hiwula, Joe Dodoo, Kyle Knoyle and Matt Smith.
“There’s a few that will be assessed but we don’t know yet who will be available to train.
“The youth team will be up training with us and you might see a lot of them getting an opportunity.”
- The likes of Branden Horton and Ben Blythe are likely to start on Tuesday, having come off the bench at the weekend.
A draw will be good enough for Rovers to progress from the group stages of the Papa John’s Trophy.
But Wellens’ primary focus is ensuring he has as strong a squad as possible when Rovers resume League One action on Saturday week against Lincoln City.
And he therefore will not gamble with anyone’s fitness on Tuesday.
“One thing we definitely won’t do is risk anyone,” he said.
“For example, Tommy Rowe has got a sore left knee, he took a knock in the first half so we’re not going to risk him if there is any possibility of him being out for the Lincoln game.
“There is a couple that we could possibly risk but then the Lincoln game is the most important one.”
Ethan Galbraith, Tiago Cukur and Pontus Dahlberg have all headed away on international duty.
Olowu (back), Barlow (ankle), Bostock (groin) and Ro-Shaun Williams (ankle) joined Charlie Seaman and Dan Gardner on the sidelines while Rodrigo Vilca has been struggling with a neck problem which has kept him out since the defeat at Charlton Athletic.
- Long term absentees Jon Taylor, Fejiri Okenabirhie and Cameron John all underwent scans late last week and the club is awaiting news of their results.
It had been expected that all three would be available for selection for the Lincoln game while Ben Close will return.


----------



## meher4real (Nov 16, 2021)

Scorpio Bets
					

NEW WEBSITE IS NOW AVAILABLE : https://www.scorpiobets.com About Us BETTING STRATEGY In my opinion the secret to football betting lies in the odds. If we have some knowledge about two teams, odds may tell us the result of the match. However, it is not as simple as it seems. First of all it needs a…




					scorpiobets.wordpress.com
				




*CHELTENHAM VS GILLINGHAM*
Date: 16th November 2021 at 20:45
BET ON: Match odds- *CHELTENHAM*
Odd: 2.16

- Gillingham's coach Steve Evans will be forced to shuffle his pack once again for the trip to Cheltenham in an FA Cup first round replay.
- Vadaine Oliver and Kyle Dempsey are unlikely to be involved after coming off against Sheffield Wednesday with knocks. Ben Reeves, Dan Adshead and Gerald Sithole are all likely to start the game, having been substitutes at the weekend.
- Daniel Phillips could be involved having completed 90 minutes at Hillsborough on Saturday. Steve Evans will be hopeful that Mustapha Carayol, or perhaps Alex MacDonald, are fit enough to travel.
The game will come too soon for Cheltenham pair Will Boyle and Charlie Raglan as they continue to recover from their injuries. Michael Duff could make changes to his side from the first game, having had ten days of rest.
- Steve Evans - “It’s always a tough place to go, whatever level they’re at. It’s always a difficult game. We'll assess who we have available and go from there."
- Michael Duff - "They had a really good result at Sheffield Wednesday. They look like they could have picked up a couple of injuries so we don't know what team they're going to play.
"The first game was a game of two halves. It will be a tight game. If you look at the league positions we're in similar positions."


----------



## meher4real (Nov 26, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					jokerpaidtips.blogspot.com
				




====> *SUTTON VS BARROW*
Date: 27th November 2021 at 16:00
BET ON: Match odds- *SUTTON*
Odd: 2.04

- Manager Mark Cooper says there is no point moaning about the injury and illness issues which leave his Barrow squad down to the bare bones.
Cooper is without two more players as AFC head to south London to take on Sutton United this weekend.
Patrick Brough serves a one-match ban after picking up five bookings, while Cooper said Connor Brown will miss out with a chest infection.
He is monitoring the return of Mark Ellis and Jordan Stevens, while others such as Jamie Devitt and Dimitri Sea remain out.
- Cooper said: “It’s a challenging time for everyone. We can sit, moan, gripe, but it’s not going to do us any good.
“We have to get on with it. The players on the whole have been really, really good.
“They put up with a lot, they get nothing really; they just get on with it and are a good bunch.
“I want to try and help them and give them the best way forward to try and get some results.”
- Cooper said that, in general, Barrow must learn the lessons from how this season has unfolded, with training ground issues leaving players under-prepared and more susceptible to injury.
“We’ve got to make sure that never happens again – you should never chase your tail and have to put things right halfway through the season,” he said. This weekend’s game comes amid a marathon run of long away trips, after Tuesday’s trip to Forest Green and with a long journey to Ipswich for next weekend’s FA Cup second round tie to come.
- Cooper said he would give his side the best preparation possible in the circumstances. “The club are trying to find somewhere down south for us to train [today] and prepare for the Sutton game,” he said.
“We’ll have a count up and see who we can get out there.”


----------



## meher4real (Dec 7, 2021)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					jokerpaidtips.blogspot.com
				




====> *AC MILAN VS LIVERPOOL*
Date: 07th December 2021 at 21:00
BET ON: Match odds- *AC MILAN*
Odd: 2.05

- Jurgen Klopp insists he will rotate his Liverpool XI for AC Milan Champions League clash to avoid player burnout as he jokes medical staff would 'smash' him if he didn't make changes :
- Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp admits he has to rotate his players for their final Champions League group match against AC Milan in Italy for fear of retribution from his medical department.
After five matches in 15 days, the Reds boss is wary of overloading his most-used players ahead of what is a busy festive programme.
'We have to rotate, we will rotate. We have to rotate, that is the headline,' he said.
'The medical department would smash me if I played the same side again, so I will make changes.
'I'm in the hands of the medical dept. I have to accept their decisions.'
- One player who could start is Divock Origi. The Belgian was Liverpool's matchwinner against Wolves but has played a minimal role at Anfield again this season.
Speaking about the striker, Klopp said: 'It's pretty likely [he'll start]. Moan is not the right word but he knocks on my door and we talk from time to time. It's about letting things happen. He had injuries in wrong moments. I remember that decisive moment (in 2016) he was flying and got injured against Everton. 
'We had to rush him back for Europa League final. Things like this are decisive for careers. Div played behind Mo [Salah], Bobby [Firmino] and Sadio [Mane]. It doesn't mean you're not world class if you don't start for us. It's a nice story, let's carry on from here.' 
- Possible Liverpool XI: Alisson, Williams, Matip, Konate, Tsimikas; Fabinho, Morton, Oxlade-Chamberlain; Salah, Minamino, Origi
- Stefano Pioli has taken quite a few hits to his squad in recent weeks, with his attacking options taking the brunt of the injuries.
Pietro Pellegri, Rafael Leao, Olivier Giroud, Ante Rebic and Samu Castillejo are all expected to miss Tuesday’s game, but Zlatan Ibrahimovic is anticipated to start after being rested on the weekend.
Right-back Davide Calabria is ruled out, as well as centre-back Simon Kjaer after suffering an ACL injury last week at Genoa.
But Mike Maignan’s recent return in goal is a boost for Milan after a spell out of the side with a wrist injury.
- Possible AC Milan XI: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Diaz, Saelemaekers; Ibrahimovic


----------



## meher4real (Feb 15, 2022)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.co.uk
				




====> *LINCOLN VS DONCASTER*
Date: 15th February 2022 at 20:45
BET ON: Match odds- *LINCOLN*
Odd: 1.65

- Injury update ahead of Doncaster Rovers' trip to Lincoln City.
Joe Dodoo rolled his ankle in Saturday’s 4-0 defeat at Portsmouth and Charlie Seaman was replaced on the bench after picking up a knock in the warm-up.
Ethan Galbraith has missed the last three games with a calf problem.
“A couple of players trained today that got knocks at the weekend so we’re pretty similar in terms of the travelling squad from the weekend,” said McSheffrey.
“No one’s back in terms of Ethan or anybody else. He’s still at Manchester United for a few more days.
“And the same boys that are doing rehab are still doing rehab. They still need more time on the grass with the physio and the fitness coach.
“So it’s the same squad.”


----------



## meher4real (Apr 23, 2022)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.co.uk
				




====> *HARTLEPOOL VS SWINDON*
Date: 23th April 2022 at 16:00
BET ON: Match odds- *SWINDON*
Odd: 2.08

- Hartlepool United don’t have anything to play for now and are winless in their last six outings.
- Hartlepool are missing many key players: Neill Byrne, Sterry, Odusina, captain Nicky Featherstone, Joe Grey and Bryn Morris.
- Swindon Town are back in action this weekend against Hartlepool United away and could have their key player back.
Getting McKirdy back is a massive boost for Swindon Town as they go into their final games of the season.


----------



## meher4real (Apr 24, 2022)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.co.uk
				




====> *LAZIO VS AC MILAN*
Date: 24th April 2022 at 20:45
BET ON: Asian handicap- *AC MILAN +0.00*
Odd: 1.80

- Lazio are missing many key players: Marius Adamonis, Stefan Radu, Danilo Cataldi, Raul Moro, Patric and Pedro.
- AC Milan are without Ismael Bennacer, Otherwise, there are no fresh injury concerns, with long-term absentees Simon Kjaer and Alessandro Florenzi the only ones out.
- Milan are now poised to claim all three points. It’s not an easy task, especially considering their recent form, but not getting the win would most likely decide the Scudetto race they will be wary of not dropping any further points from now till the end of the season while Lazio will be desperate for a result to keep their European hopes alive.


----------



## meher4real (Apr 25, 2022)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.co.uk
				




====> *PRESTON VS BLACKBURN*
Date: 25th April 2022 at 20:30
BET ON: Asian handicap- *BLACKBURN +0.00*
Odd: 1.96

- Blackburn Rovers handed potential boost as Preston North End sweat on double injury concern.
- Preston are missing many key players, top scorer Emil Riis, captain Alan Browne, Striker Ched Evans, centre back Patrick Bauer, Ryan Ledson, Tom Barkhuizen and Izzy Brown.
- Blackburn are only without Reda Khadra.
- Rovers travel to their Lancashire rivals knowing they must win all of their three remaining Championship fixtures to stand a chance of finishing in the play-offs.
- It's a derby, so anything could happen here but let's hope for the best. GL


----------



## meher4real (Apr 25, 2022)

joker10 said:


> JOKER PAID TIPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Apr 26, 2022)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.co.uk
				




====> *FLEETWOOD VS SHEFFIELD WED*
Date: 26th April 2022 at 20:45
BET ON: Match odds- *SHEFFIELD WED*
Odd: 1.62

- Fleetwood are missing many key players : Paddy Lane, Darnell Johnson, Bradley Halliday and Tom Clarke (doubtful).
- Sheffield Wednesday could have Josh Windass back in the squad for the game against Fleetwood Town.
- Many key players are fit and ready for the Owls after missing the Wycombe game: Josh Windass, Moore, Jack Hunt, Lewis Gibson and Dennis Adeniran. Wednesday’s only remaining injury concerns now are Dominic Iorfa and Tyreece John-Jules.
- Sheffield Wednesday could potentially move into 4th place if they take all three points, surpassing Wycombe Wanderers, Plymouth Argyle and Sunderland in the process.


----------



## meher4real (Oct 18, 2022)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.co.uk
				




====> *BERKANE VS MOGHREB TETOUAN*
Date: 18th October 2022 at 19:15
BET ON: Match odds- *BERKANE*
Odd: 1.80


----------



## meher4real (Oct 26, 2022)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.co.uk
				




====> *BERKANE VS OLYMPIQUE KHOURIBGA*
Date: 27th October 2022 at 21:30
BET ON: Match odds- *BERKANE*
Odd: 1.77


----------



## meher4real (Oct 27, 2022)

joker10 said:


> JOKER PAID TIPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------



## meher4real (Oct 29, 2022)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.co.uk
				




====> *SPVGG BAYREUTH VS MUNICH 1860*
Date: 29th October 2022 at 14:00
BET ON: Match odds- *MUNICH 1860*
Odd: 1.67

- Spvgg Bayreuth are without 4 defenders such : Schwarz (rehabilitation training), Weimar (muscle bundle tear), Eder (external ligament tear in the knee) and T. Weber (knee).
- Munich 1860 are missing Cocic (foot injury). However two key players returned from injury like Fabian Greilinger and Marcel Bär.
- In terms of paper form, the lions are the clear favourites especially that Bayreuth's last game in Halle went extremely badly.
- There were officially 2,800 Löwen fans who will attend the game, we expect the guests to win.


----------



## meher4real (Oct 29, 2022)

JOKER PAID TIPS
					






					www.jokerpaidtips.co.uk
				




====> *PETROLERA VS MILLONARIOS*
Date: 30th October 2022 at 22:00
BET ON: Match odds- *MILLONARIOS*
Odd: 1.78


----------



## meher4real (Oct 30, 2022)

joker10 said:


> JOKER PAID TIPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't miss it !!


----------

